# Knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!!! #2



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, I pulled it off the nedles. I ended up twisting it. Are the wooded needles sharper on the ends than the metal ones? I will keeep on trying. B


Bits, if you can work near a table. u can lay the needles down in a sq shape and flatten all the edges out on the table so that you can see if anything is twisted...
Then fix them and keep checking during the first round.. once you get the first round, i don't think you can really twist them again? Correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! we are up to 99 pages. i wonder how everyone's sept. swaps are doing? i'm mailing my off tomorrow, considering i'll be moving sat.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You are right, but I am having a time with this first round with this yarn. I don't know why. I did it right with the heavier yarn. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am just going to take a break. I will work on that scarf for the rest of the day. Because one more time today, the yarn goes in the river. B


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, maybe you should knit your sock with the heavier yarn instead. what counts is that we learn how to make a sock.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

maryrose...i have had the best day...big pot of your broccoli soup, knitting, and rain falling gently on the roof....that is my idea of relaxation


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maybe, but of course I have purchase all of this freaking sock yarn.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ohhh, Southerngal are you working on your socks too? B If you are I hope you are having better luck than I am.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine goes tomorrow too. I let hooknneedler kn ow and asked if we should remind others. Haven't heard from her so far. After all it is the holiday.



maryrose said:


> wow! we are up to 99 pages. i wonder how everyone's sept. swaps are doing? i'm mailing my off tomorrow, considering i'll be moving sat.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, i'm glad the soup turn out good for you. i hoping tomorrow to make ham, bean, & potato soup, (but i'm not putting too much beans in it). my son made this soup last week & i thought it was delicious.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

no bits...not yet because life is too busy to concentrate enough...but how on earth did you get my sil on this too???she was in hobby lobby with me while i swap shopped, and all she could do was talk about how i needed to make socks for her and my niece....lol...

almost have my cotton square finished..using I Love this Cotton....and I have to say, I think I will buy more of this yarn....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My cotton yarn I bought for the squares is not working out too good. I have to get to my regular yarn store and see what they have. Maybe tomorrow since I'm not working tomorrow (oral surgery). 

My sock, I think it's going to be too big. Knitting you keep yours small, and you send your small one to me and I will send my big one to you! LOL

I'm using sock yarn, and size 0 needles. I just knit too loose. But I'm going to finish this pair and make some adjustments for the next. Maybe cast on 60 instead of 64. 

Bitsey, use your worsted weight yarn for the socks. It's ok. You will learn how to do them. Then you can try again with the sock yarn. That's how I started with socks, doing them with worsted weight yarn


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I sent my swap out on Friday.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I was just using what I had...it is an acrylic yarn. Wed. I have that knitting lesson I signed up for using the magic loop. What kind of yarn did you use for that first pair? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will send my swap out on thursday before my drs. appointment.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I used acrylic from my stash. Just as you are doing. It's good for learning on. It will give you the practice of manipulating those dpn's and it's easier as you are using worsted instead of sock. Do the socks on the larger needles with the worsted. Seriously, it's ok. They will be slippers!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

bitsy, hang in there we r in this tog after u learn the sock pat then use you sock yarn,its what i'm doing,and of this moring i'm back to sqr 1


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I will continue with the acrylic. I am using 60 sts on 3 needles. So we shall see how they turn out. But I know that I will need help with heel and toe. But I have been watching the youtube videos. And that does help because I can stop it and start at my pace. Well, I feel so much better. But I will pick up a pair of the bamboo #1's on Wed. I do think they are sharper. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I tried my sock on....it's way too big for me :-(
They fit Mike but I doubt he will wear them. I'm thinking of frogging them and starting over. Can you buy needles smaller than 0?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, it got chilly up here. it's kind of rainy outside, i hope winter doesn't come quick. i just got done paying a very high heating bill this yr. i think i'll work on my crochet wrap around sweater tonite. i'll display it when i'm done. it's going to be warm. i'm crocheting it with lion brand homespun yarn in the "berries" colors.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i'm using size 2.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, this is a learning process, so when you get this sock done you will know the process. I have said all along my sock looked too big. I am getting size o needles and will try the 60 stitches. Sewbizgal's ribbed socks looked smaller. I will try that next. Hang in there


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think after my dental appointment tomorrow morning, while I'm still numb....I will head up to my LYS and see what I can get for smaller needles. I'm using size 0 but my knitting is so loose. Also I need to get a cotton blend yarn for the squares that are being made for TracyH and the girls.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I rechecked my gauge and i am at 10sts now not 8.. ugh.. no way i am frogging this..so worse case i'll give it to someone who fits it?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I turned my heel, didn't slip first stitches and it looks alright. I guess picking up gusset stitches might be a bit harder. NOW who can tell me what I do next? Thanks. I am at a standstill until I hear what next!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No clue,, so I can't help you.. Knitgalore, you are like a locomotive... just chugging along at a clip!!!! Leaving all of us in the dust!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, does anyone know if sewbiz is okay. i looked at the weatherchannel.com & they're predicting lots of rain for my area. (PA). i hope not! we had enough. i wish texas would get it. texas is burning up because of the lack of rain.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Not at all. If you want to see someone chugging along look for Barbara Ann. But we are all in this together, as someone said it is not a race. And look!! I am at a dead stop for now, so everyone can catch up. I am really loving this though. Have always wanted to learn to knit socks.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Last I heard from her she was going to the gym to run. I do hope she is alright.



maryrose said:


> hi, does anyone know if sewbiz is okay. i looked at the weatherchannel.com & they're predicting lots of rain for my area. (PA). i hope not! we had enough. i wish texas would get it. texas is burning up because of the lack of rain.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Trying to get dinner ready and I am very excited about tomorrow. I look at what I did with the acrylic yarn and I am so happy. Tomorrow. Check in later chicks.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Come and join us to talk about all things knitting and cooking and craziness in general!!
> 
> If anyone needs a visual of our Resort. .We choose this one! Just have to kick out the owners and it's ours... equipped with a LYS and SPA!!
> 
> http://www.gardengablesinn.com/


Love it-can I come & stay too LOL-looks peaceful/relaxing & Inviting


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Kiwi...we are all knitting socks, well, at least trying to. I know Sewbiz is going to have my head on a platter because I failed thus far. But I will charge on and forge ahead. So, pull up the needles and sock yarn and knit away girl. Bitsey


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Kiwi...we are all knitting socks, well, at least trying to. I know Sewbiz is going to have my head on a platter because I failed thus far. But I will charge on and forge ahead. So, pull up the needles and sock yarn and knit away girl. Bitsey


Thank you for your invite-unfortunately, I am not knitting socks right now-but throws, and bags. But you have fun anyways>>>


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Kiwi, we havent all been bitten by the sock bug....wow I got a parcel today...I fell in love with my best friend all over again, i have no idea how she managed to fit 3 x 400g of yarn into one box, let alone add candy and 3 balls of sugar n cream scented...:O (not a swap partner, just my lovely best friend)

I posted my swap package on Saturday, boy its getting expensive to send swaps  the postage was more than the contents of the box...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey dissi...I know it is expensive. Spend ten dollars for the new contents, then add some of your stash, then the postage. Last month 10 dollars. I don't mind doing it but sometimes I think every month might be alittle mi=uch for some people. Hey that is 20 dollars worth of yarn I could purchase. Bits...but it is fun and I have a good time.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, does anyone know if sewbiz is okay. i looked at the weatherchannel.com & they're predicting lots of rain for my area. (PA). i hope not! we had enough. i wish texas would get it. texas is burning up because of the lack of rain.


was wondering myself...not sure exactly where she is...we are fine here, but those just south of jackson have a lot of water...not much footage from the coast on the local news..and no answers when i call my family down there...maybe sewbiz will check in soon...hopefully she is just waiting for power to come back on


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I turned my heel, didn't slip first stitches and it looks alright. I guess picking up gusset stitches might be a bit harder. NOW who can tell me what I do next? Thanks. I am at a standstill until I hear what next!!


start picking up the gusset stitches. just follow the instructions. That part was really easy for me for some reason!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I started all over. LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Everybody, my DSL went down right after my last post... I'm afraid I left Knitgalore hanging on her heel turn. I haven't had time to read the 5 pages I missed, but the DSL just came back up so I will read through and answer what I need to. Hopefully you took care of each other today and nobody freaked... Whenever we get too much rain the DSL box gets wet and all the DSL in the area goes out. Crud.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And yes, it's flooded badly in Florence. I was trapped at home with impassable roads to anywhere, and no DSL!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

At least you and yours were safe. B


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

dissi said:


> Kiwi, we havent all been bitten by the sock bug....wow I got a parcel today...I fell in love with my best friend all over again, i have no idea how she managed to fit 3 x 400g of yarn into one box, let alone add candy and 3 balls of sugar n cream scented...:O (not a swap partner, just my lovely best friend)
> 
> What a wonderful friend>>
> I guess it doesn't hurt to let people know you(I) are a knit/crochet freak and would love any throwouts-could be heaps of surprises in the mail>>
> ...


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> And yes, it's flooded badly in Florence. I was trapped at home with impassable roads to anywhere, and no DSL!!


How horrible for you-I am thinking of all of the disasters around the globe, and especially you'all in the states.
I live within 2 k's of the coast on the one coast and about 15-20k's on the other coast, and no worries about any flooding or any disasters. This is about the narrowest part of the North Island of NZ. I am very fortunate to be living in a sunny, warm, and safe environment in NZ.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey I have a sock pattern for DK weight yarn. It would probably work for worsted, if you just want them to be slippers. If you want it, PM me your email addy and I will zap you the pattern. You need different numbers for bigger gauge yarn.

We could have done that pattern, for that matter. But I thought you all wanted to do socks with real sock yarn (that you could wear in your shoes.)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I tried my sock on....it's way too big for me :-(
> They fit Mike but I doubt he will wear them. I'm thinking of frogging them and starting over. Can you buy needles smaller than 0?


Barbara, you need to find a way to have more tension when you knit socks. I knit really loose (Continentally) and I have to wrap the yarn around my left pinky once when knitting socks. Otherwise the tension is too loose.

How do you normally hold your yarn? Would an extra wrap around one finger give you more 'pull'?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I turned my heel, didn't slip first stitches and it looks alright. I guess picking up gusset stitches might be a bit harder. NOW who can tell me what I do next? Thanks. I am at a standstill until I hear what next!!


Hi KG, 
Don't you have the pattern? You weren't supposed to slip anything except one sts on the second row of the heel turn. Now you are at the INSTEP. Hope you read on and followed what it said to do next. Just take your pattern one line at a time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, it's flooded badly in Florence. I was trapped at home with impassable roads to anywhere, and no DSL!!
> ...


Thank you... it's usually "safe" here! But strange things are happening on this planet these days. Where's safe, anymore?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes I have the pattern but am hung up on the part that says "Reminder" Continue in heel stitch etc. Do I ignore that and go to instep. Heel is now 18 stitches like the pattern says.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I did try to get out to the gym to run, and was going to stop at the library to get online and tell you all what happened (forgot about the holiday...) The DSL was supposed to be down til tomorrow. But every way I tried to go I got turned back by flooding. Finally gave up and went home and worked on repairing an antique quilt. I hope I can get to the gym tomorrow morning to teach my class! With today a holiday, it will be a huge class of people waiting on me tomorrow.

My son is driving home from Memphis tonight, too. I hope he can get home without too much re-routing.

Our temps are about 30 degrees lower than they were a few days ago. I like that, but I'd love to see the sun shining tomorrow morning!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Yes I have the pattern but am hung up on the part that says "Reminder" Continue in heel stitch etc. Do I ignore that and go to instep. Heel is now 18 stitches like the pattern says.


Did you continue working the heel st through your heel turn, or not? If you didn't, then just go on to the instep. If you did, the reminder is just telling you how to continue it until the gussets are decreased. Probably no one's going to attempt that. It is an advanced concept... Maybe after you all get a few socks under your belt.

So, KG, you will probably just be ignoring that reminder for now, if you stopped doing your heel st after the heel flap.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

If you think your leg takes a long time, let me just tell you it takes even longer in ribbing all the way down. Something that looks pretty cool is if you keep ribbing just the top of the sock (needles 2 and 3 only) all the way down to the foot decreases. If you were doing a lace sock, or some other patterning, you would often keep it going on the top of the sock, all the way to the toe. That's info for later... Maybe too much. :lol:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Trying to pick up the 19 stitches I guess the gusset. I don't really know thought I had a handle on it but not so sure now. This is harder than I thought it would be. And what I do have done I am proud of. I will keep on. Thanks. What you just said sounds cool.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Trying to pick up the 19 stitches I guess the gusset. I don't really know thought I had a handle on it but not so sure now. This is harder than I thought it would be. And what I do have done I am proud of. I will keep on. Thanks.


It might make it easier to divide that space in half with a marker, and then you only have to pick up 10 on one side of the marker and 9 on the other. You can even divide each half again, into quarters, and then pick up 5, 5, 5, and 6 sts in each of the spaces. This is how you pick up evenly in any part of a garment-- armhole, buttonband, collar, etc. Where ever they give you a set number to pick up over a space of sts, _divide and conquer_! It's easier to get it right in smaller increments than the whole long span.

Hope that made sense.

Also, try and pick up the last st on the first gusset, right in the corner. And then work across needles 2 and 3, _slipping_ the last st on needle 3, and begin picking up the next st on needle 4 right near the corner on that side. I said all this earlier this morning, to Barb... It helps avoid making holes at the corners.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Let me see if I can find you a video of picking up sts for the gusset.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My gosh, there are so many bad videos out there...

I found one that gives you a good idea of how to hold the edge of the flap and pick up and knit your sts along it.... However, this lady is knitting on magic loop, has a gauge that is horrendously too loose for socks, and has apparently slipped all her edge sts while knitting her flap. You will need to skip a few sts in order to get the right number picked up on yours. But her technique for finding the edge st and picking it up and knitting it is what you want to see. She even shows you how to make the final st in the corner, which I recommend.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much. It is much clearer now. I think I am through for today and will start in in the morning. I will remember where I saw this in case I have to refer to it later. You are very patient with us all. We are at different levels. I feel comfortable with the DPN's so that part is okay. I really think you do a great job of helping us. And I feel when I get this sock done I will have you to thank for it. CU tomorrow sometime.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah, she's back...thought i was going to have to pull out the boat for a rescue...glad you are dry enough to knit more, (sigh!) socks! (lol) going back to my shawl...have a great nite ladies


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Thank you so much. It is much clearer now. I think I am through for today and will start in in the morning. I will remember where I saw this in case I have to refer to it later. You are very patient with us all. We are at different levels. I feel comfortable with the DPN's so that part is okay. I really think you do a great job of helping us. And I feel when I get this sock done I will have you to thank for it. CU tomorrow sometime.


Thanks KG! Glad to help you find the fun of sock knitting...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> yeah, she's back...thought i was going to have to pull out the boat for a rescue...glad you are dry enough to knit more, (sigh!) socks! (lol) going back to my shawl...have a great nite ladies


Thanks! I should have known the DSL box would take on water and short out. I am surprised they fixed it so fast. You should see Florence. Pasturelands look like lakes... Lots of people were just cruising around today, looking and taking pictures, since they couldn't go anywhere! I hope my son can get home.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, just popping in to say goodnight. Long day working with that yarn. I can't tell you how many yards I cut off. 10 am to 3:30 was a long day. But I have sewbiz's new pattern and things are looking up. Check in to morrow "CHICKS WITH STICKS" Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So I go out for a bit (it is Labor Day,, it's suppose to be a holiday!!) and I get back and again there are pages I have to go thru...

Well, looks like this evening will be another knitting session to catch up...

I have a secret to tell all of you... but only you since we are so tight now!!! 

Some of you might already know this...

but.. if you have a Tuesday Morning shop near you.. head out there.. they have tons of hand dyed yarns.. some really beautiful.. I found 100% merino sock yarn (OMG did I say SOCK yarn!!) and cashmere blend (with merino) Bulky for $8.50 (didn't buy it yet) The sock yarn was $3.50 and $4.50.. for 460 yards each... and they have many other kinds too...

Have a good one to one and all...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> So I go out for a bit (it is Labor Day,, it's suppose to be a holiday!!) and I get back and again there are pages I have to go thru...
> 
> Well, looks like this evening will be another knitting session to catch up...
> 
> ...


And some of that gorgeous hand dyed Tuesday Morning sock yarn in in my socks! That's where I got my greenish sock yarn. It's not nearly as dark as it looks in my photos. I think it was $4.50... Aranucania Ranco Multi. I have another skein in my stash from an online purchase several years ago, and it was $11 on sale! Now Tuesday Morning has it for $4.50! I got some solids there about a year ago. I need to keep knitting socks.

Remember, there's a whole book of stuff you can make with sock yarn, besides socks. 101 Sock Yarn One Skein Wonders.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's right, heard about the book.. got to check it out..

Also heard, (on another topic) that you have a number of patterns in that book!!! 

Will find it and purchase it...

Thanks


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm done with the 1 inch cuff, now i knitted 1/2 inch so far in stockinette st. i like the fact there's no gaps. i'm so happy to learn the 5 needles. thanks again for teaching and sharing your pattern with us sewbiz.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Omg! You guys have been buuuuusy! I coudnt even touch my needles today... i have about 12 pages to read. Will catch up.... til later!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi citynenanyc, we are chatting up a storm. already on 104 pages more than any other chat.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I see! Lol thats why i love this forum! Its so great that everyone can talk about everything!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

wow!!! I just had 10 pages to read boy you chat alot while I am asleep. Glad you are all getting along with your socks.
I have finished the rib and am onto the stocking stitch hopefully this bit won't take to long I have meetings a few nights this week ( I am one of those mums who have to voleenteer for things so it is self inflicted) and a couple of cakes to make. I am squeezing in a few rounds where ever I can.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Totally understand, I am too.. funny I thought once the kids were grown and gone, I would have stopped volunteering but that hasn't happened yet...

Now I volunteered to knit up the acrylic swatches everyone is making for the Sept Swap ladies... 

How silly of me!!! oh well..

I just finished my 6 inches.. and now I have to start the heel...

So nervous to do this.. hopefully it will be a joy!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi knitting, I have actually learnt to bite my tongue before voleenteering so I haven't been as swamped in the last few years.
just remember one stitch at a time then it makes sense.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Also heard, (on another topic) that you have a number of patterns in that book!!!
> 
> Thanks


I have two patterns in that book. Just two... and one in another One Skein Wonders book. They are working on #5, all crochet. I submitted a simple baby hat pattern, but will probably crash and burn... I'm not much of a crocheter.



maryrose said:


> hi, i'm done with the 1 inch cuff, now i knitted 1/2 inch so far in stockinette st. i like the fact there's no gaps. i'm so happy to learn the 5 needles. thanks again for teaching and sharing your pattern with us sewbiz.


I'm glad you are enjoying this, Maryrose!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl, you have patterns in the book one skein sock yarn patterns? I'll look for the book when I go to the LYS today. 

Oh yeah, Good Morning everyone. I have the day off today as I have to go have some minor oral surgery done on my jaw bone. I pray to God they numb me up really good. I'm such a baby with this shit. To make myself feel better, after my 9:00 am appointment, I'm going to Webs! LOL

I don't have one of these stores Tuesday Morning near me. I wish I did, I'd love to get my hands on a few skeins of that sock yarn you spoke about. Anyone willing to pick it up and ship? I'd be happy to pay!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh yeah, I frog my socks. I started over. Hated that they were so big. Taking Sewbizgirl's suggestion and making sure I hold my tension really really tight. But when I go to Webs, I am going to see if they have any dpn's smaller than 0. I just can't imagine. Must be knitting with wire!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck Barbara Ann! Maybe theyll put an iv for the pain killers. Lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks City. I'm also going to get the yarn to make the squares to send to you. I don't like what I bought at Michaels the other day. In fact, I hate it! LOL Webs will have a much better selection.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool beans! I have to find one of those webs stores and a tuesday morning... i have michaels and acmoore, and a couple of expensive yarn stores.

Hey! Walmart started selling fabric. Like lots of fabric. By the yard....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know about Tuesday Morning, but Webs has a website you can order from too.

www.yarn.com


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning Barbara Ann, good luck on the surgery this morning. Just keep thinking about the socks and they will keep your mind off what is happening. Just kidding, but just stay calm. And even better luck at the yarn shopping.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Found Tuesdau morning online. Didn't shop around and found one just a few miles away. Guess where I am going this morning. Hope all stores have the yarn.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm taking my socks with me to work on in case there are any hold ups. I'm hoping to get this over with quickly. But I will be ready just in case!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

There's a small yarn store near me, where an employee has refused to sell me yarn because i didn't have a pattern in hand to show her. WTH?!!

The other day I went in bc I was looking for some thin wool or cashmere/mohair blend so I can make some lady gloves. Like really pretty ones with all the fingers. 

She said No. That I should go back when I have the pattern with me. She just followed me around the entire time and when we got by the door she was like have a good day....

I was so upset. That's the second time and no yarn. 

GRRRR!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds like the store really isn't looking to sell yarn. I wouldn't go back. Too many other options.

I just did a store search for Tuesday Mornings. The closes one to me is 70 miles away. A bit too far. Bummer!!

Ok Peeps, I'm heading out. Chat later!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

There's a Tuesday Morning in Yonkers.... 2500 Central Park Avenue

Stopping by tonight just to peek... Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> oh yeah, I frog my socks. I started over. Hated that they were so big. Taking Sewbizgirl's suggestion and making sure I hold my tension really really tight. But when I go to Webs, I am going to see if they have any dpn's smaller than 0. I just can't imagine. Must be knitting with wire!


Hi Barb,

I'll be thinking of you today... I avoided all dentisty for over a decade because I feel the same way about it as you... Finally enrolled as a guinea pig at the University dental school in Jackson (WHAT was I thinking!!!) where I go and get completely tortured on a regular basis. They are fixing everything and yes, I saved a little money, but _so not worth it _ to suffer at the hands of a dental student. I always need a million shots to get numb, and then the appts are up to four hours long and the anesthesia wears off after about 1.5 hours... more shots. I despise having dental work done. You will surely fare better, going to a professional dentist. You are smart to plan a WEBs trip to look forward to afterwards.

I always wear an Ipod and listen to music while they are working on me. It helps a lot.

I think the only dpns smaller than 0 are lace needles? 00 and 000? They would be metal too, and slippery. Maybe someone at Webs can look at how you are knitting and suggest a way to get a tighter tension without going down in needle size. Ask them!

Hope the dental part of your morning flies by quick!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Til later Barbara Ann! Good luck!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning Sewbiz.... I've been avoiding the dentist for quite a few years now too, about 8 and i'm heading over to NYU school of dentistry. Have an appt next week. Ouch!! Hopefully there's nothing to it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh, and I would be more than happy to shop sock yarn at Tuesday Morning for you, Barb. I would probably need you to pm me your cell number so I could text you when I get there, about colors. You never know what you will find, and there are different colors at different stores. We have three stores in our area. Shipping shouldn't be a lot.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Found Tuesdau morning online. Didn't shop around and found one just a few miles away. Guess where I am going this morning. Hope all stores have the yarn.


For some reason the stores have the yarn in two places. It seems they put new yarn in one place (usually an end cap) and have older yarn stashed elsewhere. So when you find the yarn look for it in two places, or ask them, "Is this all the yarn?"


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> There's a small yarn store near me, where an employee has refused to sell me yarn because i didn't have a pattern in hand to show her. WTH?!!
> 
> The other day I went in bc I was looking for some thin wool or cashmere/mohair blend so I can make some lady gloves. Like really pretty ones with all the fingers.
> 
> ...


Yarn shop owners are notoriously quirky... that's the nice way to put it. The only LYS left open near me is owned by a nutcase and I haven't darkened her doorway in years. I drive to Yazoo City to a great yarn shop when I need to. It's an hour's drive, twice as far, but worth it.

If you *must* go back to that store, just tell her you have decided to design your own gloves and will take care of selecting the yarn yourself. Don't leave without yarn. You can get as stubborn as she is weird... :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Good morning Sewbiz.... I've been avoiding the dentist for quite a few years now too, about 8 and i'm heading over to NYU school of dentistry. Have an appt next week. Ouch!! Hopefully there's nothing to it.


I hope your experience is better than mine... seriously. Pray alot.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Weird is right! I wonder if the owner knows her employee does this. I'm going to give it one more shot soon... lets see how we do. I hope the owner is there next time. 

I will actually drive an hour away to go find yarn... lol I've crossed state lines just to see what they have even in AC Moore. I swear i LOVE those bin bargains they have. This is one bad but good addiction!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Weird is right! I wonder if the owner knows her employee does this. I'm going to give it one more shot soon... lets see how we do. I hope the owner is there next time.


Wow, if she is just an employee then I would definitely call and speak to the owner about it. She needs to know that her employee upset you... twice. I have never heard of such a thing as not allowing you to buy yarn.

The LYSO I am boycotting insulted one of my friends when she asked if she could try on a sample cardigan that was displayed in the shop. She wanted to make it and it would have been a big purchase, 10 or more balls of expensive yarn... but since there was a sample, she wanted to try it on first, to be sure the design suited her. The LYSO _wouldn't let her try it on!_ My friend is a size 40 bust, and the LYSO makes all her samples in her own size, 34, so she can wear the sweaters after they are done being displayed in the shop. She flat out told my friend NO, that she would stretch the sweater out of shape if she put it on. Not only is that rude and insulting, it's IGNORANT. Sweaters are meant to stretch and in no way would that have hurt it. That's what happens at trunk shows-- many different sized people try on all the sweaters and are encouraged to. I make size 34 for myself, and my friend has tried on many a sweater I've knit, to see if she might want to make one for herself. Of course it doesn't hurt the sweater.

This was just the last straw in a long line of insulting behavior from this woman, so none of my local knitting friends will shop there any more.

Gotta run, will check in with you all later... Work on those socks! :mrgreen:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The nerve! I'd boycott them too. Some people are so rude and you're right, igorant! She will be sorry when she stops to think of all the yarn she could have sold amongst all of you. 

I spend a lot of money on yarn too. I'm going back to the cozy store and hopefully the owner is there... so i can let her know. 

Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all a rainy day in Virginia. Going to fix my hair(it's scary) and try to get on with the days work I have planned. Tomorrow...knitting lesson, thursday Drs. appt. Friday nothing. Then Monday I leave for my sisters for three days. Busy month of September. Hope to finish up alot of stuff hanging around. I need to make 3 tote bags for the grands for Christmas. Think I will go to bed. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning Bitsey. I definitely want to go to bed... I'm at work trying to crunch numbers but I seem to be working harder at trying to keep my eyes open. lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, I see I missed Sewbiz. Well, I will catch her later. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hellooooooo theeeeerrreeee! {echo} Where is everyone?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am here, I thought you were at work? Sitting here working on a scarf for knitting shipment overseas. And tomorrow going for my knitting lesson on making socks. I worked all day yesterday and must have cutt off and ripped yards of yarn. Could not get the hang on knitting with that tiny yarn. Sewbiz sent me a pattern for making socks in a worested wt. yarn. After I finish this scarf. Bitsey

PS After I have run off my mouth what are you working on?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, city disappeared.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Sewbiz.... I've been avoiding the dentist for quite a few years now too, about 8 and i'm heading over to NYU school of dentistry. Have an appt next week. Ouch!! Hopefully there's nothing to it.
> ...


Hi, I just want to let you know where I go to the DDS.. Me and all my friends.. and you will think we are all nuts ...

The lucky thing (and about the only thing) about living in the Desert that I am happy about (the desert for me gets old very quickly) is we drive a couple of hours to Mexico (Algadones) to the DDS. We found a DDS we love in Mexico that lives in Los Angeles but works in Algadones. (Algadones is the Dentist capital of the world) Every building directly after the border crossing is one dentist and eyeglass place and pharmacy after another. Most of them are very well trained and very very clean with the most updated equipment.
During the cooler season, there are so many people USA and Canadians that it is difficult to walk down the streets.
Thank God, I have good teeth, but the DH has problems.. We went to a DDS in Florida (friend of the family) who wanted to charge $5000 for 2 caps and 3 cavities.. In Mexico, the DDS did 3 caps, 2 implants and 5 cavities and a night guard for $1500. 
People fly into Yuma from Canada etc to go to this town for all their eyeglass, dentist and meds work..
You actually park your car in USA (they have huge parking area just for this) and you walk over to Mexico.. 
It's just the wildest thing, the first time you go.. It's like an outdoor mall for Dentists...
And the work is perfect.
This particular DDS had a huge practice in Mexico City but with all the crime that is there now, he moved his family to LA but because he isn't a citizen yet (and would have to retake all the exams) he opted to spend the week in Algadones and then go home for weekends..
So if you are ever faced with huge DDS work and want to have a vacation (if that's possible) along with work done.. Think about it.. even with airplane tickets it still can come out cheaper.. MUCH...
And they have nice hotels and casinos right in Yuma.
Just a thought...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello! I'm home. My face is swollen and my jaw and face hurt like the dickens. The numbness is fading quickly so I took a pain pill. I'll be out like a light in just a short time I'm sure. I'm trying to sip on some soup that has to be luke warm. No hot foods today. Only soft luke warm to cold. ICE CREAM IS A BIG YES!!!

My trip to Webs was good. I got the yarn for the squares to make and send to City, I got some more sock yarn LOL and I got a set of "sock" needles, that are size 000 to 2. So we will see. I also took advantage of Steve's Deal of the Day. 

thank you to Sewbizgirl and Knitting for offering to go to Tuesday's for me. I will pm you both.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Bitsey! Sorry, i had gone to lunch.... was in the diner downstairs. 

I'm working on a couple of things... 

1. the socks which I have had to re-do about 3 times. The last time I somehow skipped the needle i was supposed to work on and grabbed the next one. I have no idea how. These are so tiny lol 

2. a second square for the swap blanket

3. and another placemat for one of my coworkers. I made one for me, but she wanted it so I gave it to her and now she wants a matching one..... sigh... will post a pic shortly. 

And about 6 other things that I have worked on a bit, but are now on the back burner about half way or something... I'm sure you all have more of those right? lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What squares is everyone making? I missed out on that. What yarns are you using? Tell me all. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Like I just mantioned..I heard Maryrose talking about squares. Then nothing.....what are the squares, what size, what yarn, knitted or crocheted? Info please...lordy I fell left out of the loop. I think yesterday I was so wrapped up in that yarn I drove myself crazy. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey, you are so cute!!

The squares are for a blanket that City will put together. Cotton blend 7x7.

Also Knitting will put together one as well, acrylic 7x7.

These are for TracyH and the ladies who help her with the swap.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh Barb, I feel so badly for you. I sure hope your poor mouth feels much better by tomorrow. Get some rest. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, No cotton, acrylic...7x7..what knitted, garter st. stock st. crocheted or what? Help


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, one cotton blend. size is 7x7. doesnt' matter pattern or knit or crochet. Your choice.

The other is the same except to be made from acrylic.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

worsted weight for both!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sounds good. Gosh, I must have been sleeping. I sure hope your poor mouth feels better. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh Barb, I feel so badly for you. I sure hope your poor mouth feels much better by tomorrow. Get some rest. Bits


Thanks Bits. I'm slowly trying to get some soup in me. It has to be luke warm, and I have to eat VERY slow. Already told Hubby I'm not cooking tonight. He's either cooking or he and father in law can go out together. If I go out, I can only get mashed potatoes!!! LOL

God, please let the pain killers kick in soon!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Feel better soon Barbara! I'm definitely going to make note and keep the DDS info in mind. Thank you!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

City, never let your teeth go. It's just not worth the pain when you do have to take care of them. 

I noticed you said you were crunching numbers. What do you do?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Bitsey,

I thought it would be nice to give back something to the ladies who put together the swaps on a monthly basis. So, with much help from Sewbiz and others we all decided on squares for a blanket that I'm putting together. The specs are here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23581-15.html in the Sept Swap page, a few posts down.

If you'd like to join in the more the merrier!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh yeah, I forgot to mention I bought the book 101 Patterns Sock Yarn one-skein wonders. 

Sewbiz-which patterns are yours?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I work in finance, patient accounts, at Bellevue Hospital (yep, that one) LOL 

I manage a few reports that are due, daily, weekly and monthly. So today, it's all three plus, bc we were off yesterday. We receive monies from all patients and insurance companies, I have to figure out who what where add and subtract and get these off to the director by end of day... I'm used to it now. 

Good thing I could multitask.... When I figure out how to type and knit with my toes or vice versa, i will post my video on youtube! hahaha


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Very cool. I want to pick up the book too.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I do numbers too. I'm an Accounting Manager for a small manufacturing company here in Westfield. I also have to switch hats as I am manager of the office, and HR. Yes, I'm a jerk of all trades!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep. office manager also. Except they call it something else... "coordinating manager" so that it covers more...... much more.... the only benefit THEY SAY is that it's "city". I dont know exactly where the benifit is.... This is my first time working city, i've been here 4 yrs. I worked mostly in private non-profit, research. I went corporate a few years before here and they went capput while i was there just over a year. 

I don't see myself sitting here forever. 


the city thing is no reference to my screenname which I've had for about 14 yrs now.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

CityNenaNYC which for the most part is me on all forums, that I know of at least. lol 

it simply means City Girl New York City.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, excuse me for being dense...doing squares 7 inches square. Some idea of needle sizw so they are pretty mcuh the same? How many sts. And does knitting have any color family she would like to concentrate on? Gosh, let's see....we are knitting for soldiers, socks, squares, and I have the never ending sweater. I had better tell my husband he is doing the laundry and cooking cause I don't have time. You girls are a kick...I don'y see how you have the time plus work. You make me smile. And someone said when you retire you have nothing to do and wither away. Silly person.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

City if you have time scroll back to page 93 and you will see my most precious grandaughter Micheaux...those two (yours and mine) look like they are the same age. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann, Go get yourself milk shakes...

I remember when I had my tonsils out at the age of 27 the only thing i could eat (drink) were milkshakes.. they were cold and i didn't have to chew or suck on anything other than a straw.. and it made my throat feel way better.. I bet it can numb your mouth...

I would have that for dinner, make it two or even three!!! The one and only time you can get away with it!!! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Omgoodness! God bless her! She is such a CUTIE PIE!! I love that she's reading! how cute! I wonder what's in the water these days.... maybe a little bit of H2Diva! haha

They do look about the same age. Mia Rose turned 2 mid July. 

These girls are something else... =D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

This one turned 2 the middle of August. Both adorable. What size needles are you using for your squarea? Give me some idea. B


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

City and knitting, who gets which square. One cotton blend, one acrylic. Hmmmm!! I am in, so PM me with addresses please.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We are chicks with sticks, we rock!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey, I have some cotton-ease. I've been using size 9. I don't know how many i cast on but I can let you know when I get home tonight. I just kinda went with it.... I'm a tight knitter, so i had a bunch. 

There are some patterns in these websites you can use...

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/7in_squares.php

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/motifs_squares.php


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

CityNena gets cotton

Knitting gets acrylic


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Knitgalore..... PM'd per your request


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Already looking for a pattern. Thanks!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you much one and all. I am off to start fixing dinner. Beef Stroganoff and salad. I have made myself a promise. At the end of september...I have to start sewing. Well, I want to start sewing. But I have to clear the table. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I start sewing classes soon : ) am excited! Then in january i go for knitting classes... to correct or make easier anything im doing and i want to learn how to knit continental...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What did you want to learn to sew? Clothing or stuff...curtains, tote bags, placemats, etc.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

10 PIECES OF ADVICE TO BE PASSED ON TO YOUR MOTHER, YOUR DAUGHTERS OR GRANDDAUGHTERS, NIECES, AUNTS, GIRLFRIENDS, ETC.


1. Don't imagine you can change a man - unless he's in diapers.

2. What do you do if your boyfriend walks out? You shut the door.

3. If they put a man on the moon - they should be able to put them all 
up there.

4. Go for the younger man. You might as well, they never mature anyway.

5. Men are all the same - they just have different faces, so we can 
tell them apart.

6. Best way to get a man to do something is to suggest he is too old 
for it.

7. Love is blind, but marriage is a real eye-opener..

8. The children of Israel wandered around the desert for 40 years. Even 
in Biblical times, men wouldn't ask for directions.

9. If he asks what sort of books you're interested in, tell him 
cheque books.

10.. Remember a sense of humour does not mean that you tell him jokes, 
it means that you laugh at his.

Just to make you all have a good evening!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Very good. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, DH and FIL took me out to dinner. No cooking for me tonight. I had a little bit of soup and a little mashed potato. Didn't finish either. Not really hungry. But I took another pain pill and I'm a little "light headed". LOL

Ok, back to my socks if I don't fall asleep doing them! Those dpns are sharp!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You poor thing, what a night to be taken out to dinner...They should have made your dinner for you. Tell them you want a rain check when you can eat. Bitsey

PS going to buy bamboo dpns tomorrow.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey, I have no idea how I missed your little granddaughter pix!!!

How adorable is she???????????????? You must have a blast with her..

She must be one of the many pride and joys of your life!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you yes she is..But she is so tiny. My Micheaux. She loves her sunglasses and she is a girlie girl. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey, i want to learn everything! But for now the basics. A couple of weeks ago i was brave enough and went on craigslist and got me a sewing machine for 40 bucks. Then i went and bought a pattern.... and had no clue. Didnt even know the pattern was one huge paper. But i started my daughters dress. Lines werent too straight, but good. Have to finish a little bit i have left... posting a pic.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Hi, I just want to let you know where I go to the DDS.. Me and all my friends.. and you will think we are all nuts ...
> 
> The lucky thing (and about the only thing) about living in the Desert that I am happy about (the desert for me gets old very quickly) is we drive a couple of hours to Mexico (Algadones) to the DDS. We found a DDS we love in Mexico that lives in Los Angeles but works in Algadones. (Algadones is the Dentist capital of the world) Every building directly after the border crossing is one dentist and eyeglass place and pharmacy after another. Most of them are very well trained and very very clean with the most updated equipment.
> During the cooler season, there are so many people USA and Canadians that it is difficult to walk down the streets.
> ...


This sounds really tempting... I have to go back to the dental school Monday to have my new bridge CUT OFF. It isn't right, doesn't fit right or look right. This was a horrible job but the dentist on duty (the professor) kept telling me my gums would 'fill in' and it would get better... yeah, right! So I pitched a fit and now they have to fix it. I've already been through [email protected] with all the prep for this thing, for over a month! I can hardly wait to have my amateur cut this permanently attached bridge off... think I am going to insist that a licensed dentist do it (a teacher) so I don't get totally man-handled.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello! I'm home. My face is swollen and my jaw and face hurt like the dickens. The numbness is fading quickly so I took a pain pill. I'll be out like a light in just a short time I'm sure. I'm trying to sip on some soup that has to be luke warm. No hot foods today. Only soft luke warm to cold. ICE CREAM IS A BIG YES!!!
> 
> My trip to Webs was good. I got the yarn for the squares to make and send to City, I got some more sock yarn LOL and I got a set of "sock" needles, that are size 000 to 2. So we will see. I also took advantage of Steve's Deal of the Day.
> 
> thank you to Sewbizgirl and Knitting for offering to go to Tuesday's for me. I will pm you both.


Barb, sorry you got beat up so bad. What exactly did you have done? If you answered that later, just ignor my question. I'm reading through 3 pages you all chatted without me today.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i like #9.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hiya Bitsey,
> 
> I thought it would be nice to give back something to the ladies who put together the swaps on a monthly basis. So, with much help from Sewbiz and others we all decided on squares for a blanket that I'm putting together. The specs are here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23581-15.html in the Sept Swap page, a few posts down.
> 
> If you'd like to join in the more the merrier!


Don't forget... DISHCLOTH cotton is not suitable for this. It shrinks too much. Something like CottonEase or I Love This Cotton is preferred, if you can.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi citynenanyc, when i'm settled from moving, i want to make and sew my leggings. i already made many aprons, some basic, easy curtains for my home. i'm not a professional sewer.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl, I had a bone graph done. Trying to build the bone back up where a tooth was pulled when I was a little girl. Of course because there has been no tooth there for years and years the bone has shrunk terribly. I want to eventually have an implant put in. I have a partial for that spot, but it is getting loose and will have to get another one. No sense. Put the money into an implant and not worry about it anymore.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> oh yeah, I forgot to mention I bought the book 101 Patterns Sock Yarn one-skein wonders.
> 
> Sewbiz-which patterns are yours?


(I had to get the book out to remember what they were called, LOL...)

Petal Shawlette p. 140 (Colors look pukey in the book, they are really much brighter) 
and 
Windowpane Cardigan p. 181, which I wish they had modeled on a baby, rather than drooping off a hangar. I have a better picture of it, laid out flat.

There are so many cute things in that book. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann, Go get yourself milk shakes...
> (snip)
> I would have that for dinner, make it two or even three!!! The one and only time you can get away with it!!! lol


Or...NOT. When next week she can't zip her pants. You might have a good excuse, but you NEVER get away with it.

(DUCKING those flying objects...! :lol: )


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey City your little dress looks good. What is that That I was looking at the neck facing? Did the little dress have armhole facings also. They are not hard, just remember when you sew in the facings to clip your seams (clip seams on curves so there is no buckling when turning and ironing the seam) before pressing and I usually tack (sew them dow just on the seams of the dress side and shoulder that way they are not always flapping around. A good book to get is the Vogue Sewing book...look in a used book store. Don't know about the new ones. Bits . PM me for questions...I have made prom gowns, blazers, etc.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thank you much one and all. I am off to start fixing dinner. Beef Stroganoff and salad. I have made myself a promise. At the end of september...I have to start sewing. Well, I want to start sewing. But I have to clear the table. B


Oh... MAN! My mother used to cook Beef Stroganoff... to die for. I have never attempted it. She used to cut meat in thin strips and pound flour into it forever... It was too advanced for me. I miss her Beef Strog.-- it's been decades since I've had it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl, I had a bone graph done. Trying to build the bone back up where a tooth was pulled when I was a little girl. Of course because there has been no tooth there for years and years the bone has shrunk terribly. I want to eventually have an implant put in. I have a partial for that spot, but it is getting loose and will have to get another one. No sense. Put the money into an implant and not worry about it anymore.


Ooooo... I didn't know they could do that. I lost a tooth last year and that's what the bridge is for. I hate the way it feels, three teeth all connected. I was recently told by a 'real' dentist I met at the gym that I could have gotten a "spider"... one fake tooth that has little "legs" that clip onto the teeth on either side, and you can take it out for cleaning. I wish they had given me that option at the dental school!

Knitting, your joke was funny... I agree, they should be able to put them all up on the moon. Thanks, I enjoyed the humor. We'll keep that a girl secret... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Make it. Cut your meat into thin strips when it is almost frozen (partially). It is easier that way. And you can never have too much sour cream, I also use alittle beef base and alittle red wine(abt 2 tablespoons) to cook with the meat. Yum. Will diet tomorrow at lunch. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Love your little dress, City! Sewing for little people is fun. 

So I guess no one is having any sock trouble today? All going smoothly or are we taking a break after a very intense yesterday? Has anybody turned a heel and started gussets? Knitgalore has been quiet. She must be knitting her gussets.

I ended up shopping and running around ALL DAY today. Went to another Tuesday Morning and bought two more sock yarn hanks. Here they are:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh that yarn is beautiful...I always picture a sweater...actually the way the colors are fabric made just like that with the blues fading into the browns. What a fabric that would be. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Make it. Cut your meat into thin strips when it is almost frozen (partially). It is easier that way. And you can never have too much sour cream, I also use alittle beef base and alittle red wine(abt 2 tablespoons) to cook with the meat. Yum. Will diet tomorrow at lunch. Bits


Will you give me your recipe? I don't think I have Mom's... she kept hers in her head. Now that you mention it, I remember her cutting the meat partially frozen! My mom was Russian. I always thought this was a Russian dish. I did learn how to make Borcht but haven't done it in years. This winter... I wish I paid more attention when my grandmother was making all the meat pies, pirogue and piroskis...

Speaking of winter, after the storm our temps dropped so low! Last night was in the 50s, and today it only got up to about 75. I have to cancel my water aerobics class tomorrow because it will be too cold for the pool at 10 am. It will warm up again in a few days, tho. Still plenty of sweatin' weather left before real fall arrives.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes I will give you my recipe. ...Tomorrow...get out my cook book. Bitsey


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

And remember to press EVERY step. It goes together so much better. I love to see someone learning to sew. I made all my kids clothes while they were growing up. The boys finally rebelled when I made jockey shorts in Micky Mouse fabric. Wonder why???



Bitsey said:


> Hey City your little dress looks good. What is that That I was looking at the neck facing? Did the little dress have armhole facings also. They are not hard, just remember when you sew in the facings to clip your seams (clip seams on curves so there is no buckling when turning and ironing the seam) before pressing and I usually tack (sew them dow just on the seams of the dress side and shoulder that way they are not always flapping around. A good book to get is the Vogue Sewing book...look in a used book store. Don't know about the new ones. Bits . PM me for questions...I have made prom gowns, blazers, etc.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Not really. I am ready to frog it and start over. I must be doing it wrong as it is so ugly and bigger than ever. Would a picture help you critique it? Then I can decide if I want frog or keep going .



Sewbizgirl said:


> Love your little dress, City! Sewing for little people is fun.
> 
> So I guess no one is having any sock trouble today? All going smoothly or are we taking a break after a very intense yesterday? Has anybody turned a heel and started gussets? Knitgalore has been quiet. She must be knitting her gussets.
> 
> I ended up shopping and running around ALL DAY today. Went to another Tuesday Morning and bought two more sock yarn hanks. Here they are:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Not really. I am ready to frog it and start over. I must be doing it wrong as it is so ugly and bigger than ever. Would a picture help you critique it? Then I can decide if I want frog or keep going .


Yes... please show a picture.

Is it just your tension got away from you? Well, I'll be able to tell when I see it, I think...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Wrong pic. Just a minute


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Wrong pic. Just a minute


What's wrong? It looks awesome. The circumference at this point is supposed to be bigger than the leg part you did first. You have all those additional gusset sts on the needles, that you are decreasing back down to the original number of sts, so that your foot will be the same circumference as your leg. But for right now, there are more sts and there will be until you complete all your decreases and get back to 64 (if that is what you cast on.) This part of the sock has to fit your foot at the wide span where your heel sticks out.

All is well, as far as I can tell.

Never go crazy and frog anything without checking first... you may be misreading the situation and oh the work you will send down the tubes!

Hang in there a little longer, til you get your gussets decreased back down to 64. Be mindful of your knitting tension, trying to keep it like you started. Sometimes when you are really concentrating on something new, that tension loosens way up. When you finish all your gusset decreases then you can compare your sock circumference with the leg. It's probably going to be fine. :-D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you so much. All of you gals are so wonderful!

knitgalore, how cute! mickey mouse jockey shorts. hehehe Making all of their clothes sounds great! I hope to do that for my princess. My son is 14 so he'll probably have the same reaction yours did. lol

Bitsey, ball gowns!! My God... I'm so at the bottom of the totem pole... I get vogue knitting, now i'm going to look into vogue sewing. Thanks! no really. I'm definitely looking it up right after this. 

Thank you for the advice ladies! I haven't been able to touch the dress since that weekend. The piece that's on the side is the "yoke". It's attached to the back of the dress and then meets the front yoke with buttons. 

The pattern calls for two ribbons on the bottom, but i think i'm not adding anything else to it. The fabric is already busy enough. I have yellow and hot pink ribbon.

I've started to look at fabric everywhere now. however, i seem to have stronger will power when it comes to buying fabric than i do for buying yarn. lol Hey, did I mention Walmart has a section on sewing now? But I started going to the fashion district here in NYC by 38th street, 7th Ave. 


I have a ton of pictures of dresses and ideas of variations that i would love to make one day. Let's see.... I hope my daugther will let me sew for her for years to come. 

I lived with a foster family for some years(Horrible experience), from 8-15, and the lady was like the wicked witch and she would make me these horrible dresses. I swear she did it just to punish me. I needed therapy to get over those years. I'm ok now.  For I have found knitting! LOL No, I've been ok for years.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks so much. I will keep on knittin'


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Knitgalore that sock is awesome! I hope you finish it. 

Sewbiz, that yarn is sooooo pretty!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Alberta, is your gauge still 8 sts per inch? 

Hmmm, just noticed something. Your sock needle 1 should start at the center back of the heel and hold sts to the end of the gusset, then needles 2 and 3 each hold 16 sts of the sock top, then needle 4 holds the other gusset and sts back to the center back of the heel. Your photo looks like you have all the back of the heel sts on one needle, and all the front of sock sts on one needle, and the two side gussets each on a needle. In the instructions, after you complete the heel turn, you are told how to distribute the sts on the 4 needles as you pick up the gusset sts. Did you follow that?

It could be that the angle of the photo just makes the sock and needles look like that. But it's really important to have the needles 1, 2, 3 and 4 split up exactly as the pattern says in the directions for "Instep" (center of pg. 2).

This is because the gusset decreases have to be in the right place.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's the very first thing I put together with the sewing machine. The pink colorful dress is the second. I posted this one before, I think, when I went to botanical gardens... some of you may have seen it. If not, i'm confusing the posting with facebook


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I've started to look at fabric everywhere now. however, i seem to have stronger will power when it comes to buying fabric than i do for buying yarn. lol Hey, did I mention Walmart has a section on sewing now? But I started going to the fashion district here in NYC by 38th street, 7th Ave.
> 
> I have a ton of pictures of dresses and ideas of variations that i would love to make one day. Let's see.... I hope my daugther will let me sew for her for years to come.
> 
> I lived with a foster family for some years(Horrible experience), from 8-15, and the lady was like the wicked witch and she would make me these horrible dresses. I swear she did it just to punish me. I needed therapy to get over those years. I'm ok now.  For I have found knitting! LOL No, I've been ok for years.


Gosh I'm sorry about that foster family. Sounds like a nightmare. Gee, would I love to go to the fashion district in NYC! Walmart does have fabric but the quality is worse than in years past when they sold American made goods. I held it against Walmart that all of their fabrics are from Pakistan and China now, but really it's all they can get. The once-huge and always strong textile industry in America is all but gone now. Probably killed by labor unions' demands and driven overseas where they don't have to deal with that and labor is so much cheaper. Just like most all our American manufacturing. This hurts me so much, that America is not making great things like it used to. I hate the situation and want to get manufacturing back in America! One day, I hope.

I do freelance samplemaking work for a lady in New Jersey/New York, and she sends me fabrics in bags from MOOD, just like on Project Runway. She shops there for samples! She is an up-and-coming designer and already planning on having much of her stuff manufactured in China. Sad.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Here's the very first thing I put together with the sewing machine. The pink colorful dress is the second. I posted this one before, I think, when I went to botanical gardens... some of you may have seen it. If not, i'm confusing the posting with facebook


So cute! Both she and Micheaux remind me of my daughter when she was little. She was and still is very petite. At one year old she only weighed 16 lbs, and she was chubby! Had the fat rolls on her legs, and all... Now, full grown (25) she stands at only 5 feet, nuthin'. Her hands are tiny like a childs. She had similar features to your two girls, City and Bitsey. They remind me of my Audrey, especially wearing big sunglasses. She has always been a real girly-girl, unlike me! She once cried for hours because I made her go to church in PANTS... horrors! It was actually a cute denim jumpsuit with short puffed sleeves, gathered high waist, contrast red buttons, that I had made for her. Very femm and stylish in the 80's... but to her it was PANTS. Oh the shame of it...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is sad that not more of our fabrics are made in the US, but it is also the cost. When I was a young mother with 3 girls...paying at that time (now 9.99 - 12.00per yd. american faBRIC) Then is was 4 to 5 per yd. well, you are doing this to save money and create, but it becomes an expensive experience. It is too bad. for instance to make my totes it takes 5 1/2 yds. I usually spend around 8.99 per yd. And that does not even count my notions...which is around another 25.00. So the totes are not something cheap to make. I usually do them for gifts. But I do wish fabrics were cheaper. I do know Walmart's fabrics are cheap...but every once in a while if you look carefully they will have a bolt of something really nice. Bitsey Bed time for me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here is my darling Audrey, surrounded by her wedding attendants. You can see how tiny she is... I made all these dresses but the wedding gown, tho I made her sash, bustle, and altered the gown to fit her.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2516265220


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

City, just have fun sewing. Also go to some of the really nice Church sales. They often have fabrics thaT are donated...You know in Manhattan. Also yarn. B.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz...she is tiny...I think my Micheaux will be the same. Ok, no more chatting off to knit and to bed. Tomorrow chicks. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Plus she is beautiful..Lovely


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey there city, You will love to sew. I sewed a whole wedding. Gown, bridesmaids, flower girls.. It was my last big project. Now I make quilts and knit,knit,knit. With knitting it is so much more portable. Yeah!! The boys still rag at me about the undies. They didn't want to undress in front of their peers if you get my drift. Sooooo!! I bought their underwear from there on. I have to say I found Vogue to be the hardest patterns and kind of steered away from them. Good luck.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> It is sad that not more of our fabrics are made in the US, but it is also the cost. When I was a young mother with 3 girls...paying at that time (now 9.99 - 12.00per yd. american faBRIC) Then is was 4 to 5 per yd. well, you are doing this to save money and create, but it becomes an expensive experience. It is too bad. for instance to make my totes it takes 5 1/2 yds. I usually spend around 8.99 per yd. And that does not even count my notions...which is around another 25.00. So the totes are not something cheap to make. I usually do them for gifts. But I do wish fabrics were cheaper. I do know Walmart's fabrics are cheap...but every once in a while if you look carefully they will have a bolt of something really nice. Bitsey Bed time for me.


Yeah, they do... but back in the 80's and 90's, before they got rid of fabric in most of their stores, they had a lot more of the nicer quality stuff. I used to buy a ton of fabric there, for my dresses, for Audrey's, and for quilting.

The bags I sell in my etsy shop are like you say, Bitsey... people dont' believe how much money you have tied up in materials, not to mention it takes you all day or even two to do the labor putting them together. Then if you want $50 for the bag they act like you are trying to make a killing off them! You wouldn't believe the comments I've heard at craft fairs... so much ignorance.

I better go to bed too. Was going to knit a while, but I'm getting sleepy.

Night, all!

Alberta, hope to hear back from you tomorrow regarding your needle configuration, LOL!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbiz, 

Your daughter is so beautiful and you're right, very petite! Everything is so beautiful! You're so talented! I hope I can be a fraction as talented as you are.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbiz, can I fix it at this point? But I do think I have been decreasing at the right spots, but who knows! I know I have half the back of the foot on a needle alone. And the other half is on needle 1. I was going to slip them over to needle 4. I am still confused, but am really trying.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitgalore...not talking about Vogue patterns...The Vogure Sewing Book. It is for instruction. It really is good..Particulary the old ones. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight all. Bitsey


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

S.B.G. Just counted. 9 on needle 4 (heel), 22 on needle1, (includes some heel stitches) 16 on needle2, 29 on needle 3. I was doing the wrong kind of decrease on the right side. I now know what I did wrong, but it looks really bad. But the other side looks like it should I think. This is a learning experience and I have time to do one right!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I love little girls now! They're so much fun! I say now, because I only had my son for so long... I used to say I'd die if i had a girl. And the opposite is true. It seems i've come to life. Knitting and now sewing... I had no idea i had it in me. My little one is definitely a girly girl. She loves to dress up and and put everything together. She's pretty good too. Though she doesn't like wearing a blouse very often... lol She did not get that from me. I swear. I'm "fluffy", so i don't go without clothes.  She loves to wear tutu's without a leotard, with heels. Looooves heels. See in this link.....

My little diva:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What a kick. Ok, Ok, I am going to bed...gooodnight


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I just want to let you know where I go to the DDS.. Me and all my friends.. and you will think we are all nuts ...
> ...


Once you get angry enough, you have the right to have a professional step in and fix it...Good luck!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey City your little dress looks good. What is that That I was looking at the neck facing? Did the little dress have armhole facings also. They are not hard, just remember when you sew in the facings to clip your seams (clip seams on curves so there is no buckling when turning and ironing the seam) before pressing and I usually tack (sew them dow just on the seams of the dress side and shoulder that way they are not always flapping around. A good book to get is the Vogue Sewing book...look in a used book store. Don't know about the new ones. Bits . PM me for questions...I have made prom gowns, blazers, etc.


OMG!!! When I was little, my Mom made all my clothes, and the one thing I remember more than anything!!

Was when she was pinning the sleeve into the garment and she always pricked me with the needles as she tried to catch the material together.. It completely turned me off from sewing, even though I had to make a man's shirt and a kick-pleat skirt for Home Ec in school, by hand !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

SBG did you miss my post about stitch count? I did take pictures of gusset, and am proud of one and sad about other. My fault. I misunderstood SSK. I had never run into it so just did a S1,K1, psso. Wrong. I just asked if it could be fixed. I don't seem to have a gusset on the other side. I am decreasing, but it doesn't look like the other side.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I love little girls now! They're so much fun! I say now, because I only had my son for so long... I used to say I'd die if i had a girl. And the opposite is true. It seems i've come to life. Knitting and now sewing... I had no idea i had it in me. My little one is definitely a girly girl. She loves to dress up and and put everything together. She's pretty good too. Though she doesn't like wearing a blouse very often... lol She did not get that from me. I swear. I'm "fluffy", so i don't go without clothes.  She loves to wear tutu's without a leotard, with heels. Looooves heels. See in this link.....
> 
> Isn't she a natural??? Girls are great.. I loved to go shopping when mine was little, all those cute dresses, and I had my girl after 2 boys when there was nothing nice to buy them to wear. Girls are great! Until they hit puberty.. then watch out!!
> 
> My little diva:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

God all this talk of sewing..

I should be ashamed of myself..

I went to FIT and got everything in the Garment District of NYC .. My Dad was in the Garment District.. Even my wedding gown was a sample from one of the fashion houses on 7th Avenue in the 70s...

My Mom went to Parson's for Pattern Making, My niece is a Millinery. My other niece is a handbag designer, her mother makes wedding gowns.. and I now KNIT!!! And not even that well.

I was a fashion illustrator.. but no more. Went into the food industry and had a restaurant and catering business...

You all put me to shame..

And Sewbiz, your daughter is absolutely beautiful..

They say good things come in small packages..

My daughter is just the opposite..

She is almost 6 ft tall... 

Here is a pix of her and my DIL.. and my DIL is 5'5"!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

They are both gorgeous. Oh to be that young again. But I would likely make all the same mistakes.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Knitgalore,

Thanks for reminding me to PM Hooknneedler about the swap... Just too lazy to switch back to the Sept Swap page..lol..

Going to knit the rest of my heel and watch some Doc Martin, almost finish the whole 4 seasons...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > oh yeah, I forgot to mention I bought the book 101 Patterns Sock Yarn one-skein wonders.
> ...


I love the petal shawlette! I think I have some yarn that will be perfect for it. I have to check!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Everyone's family is beautiful. My daughter is far from petite. She is 5'10" or so and is a large girl. I was too until I had my lap-band. But she is beautiful.

Anyway, I used to sew. Still do sometimes, but not like I used to. Years ago I had to dress corporate for work. I made most of my suits and skirts. Always a matching jacket. Also my son at the age of 5 had a stroke. He lost the use of his left hand/arm. So he couldn't wear jeans because he couldn't work the button and zipper with one hand yet. So I would make him jeans with an elastic waist. With his T-shirt, you couldn't tell they were elastic. No problem using the bathroom in school. To a kindergarden boy, this was important.

As for my socks, as I said I had frogged them. I am now doing the heel flap for the new sock. It looks good. Thanks Sewbizgirl for your help. I am making sure my tension is tight. Paying more attention to it. The size is much better. I will post a pic soon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Notice the time. I can't sleep. You would think with the pain pills, I'd be out like a light. They get me for an hour or so, then I'm awake. Think I'll stay home from work again tomorrow. The doctor put me out until Thursday, guess he knew something I didn't!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ALSO! LOL
Sewbizgirl....the yarn you posted is gorgeous! I love the colors!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, where is the yarn? I keep missing pages, I guess... not fair.. ;(


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Knitting, check page 110 for the yarn. Very Pretty!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Knitting you are either up really early or up really late. Which is it?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Knitting, Is that your daughter and you? All of you are so pretty! 


Sewbiz, your work if fabulous. You're amazing. All of you are! Bitsey and Knitgalore with the gowns..... I must've dreamt with all of you. I have a dream now, to become a seamstress!  Let's see... maybe my daughter or granddaughter will let me design their wedding gowns! 

I have a stomach ache already thinking about when my daughter is their age. OMG. I think i'm going to pass out lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning! Sorry I didn't mention it first.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning. Last thing in the world I want to do is become a seamtress. Not6 fixing hems, etc. I would rather sew for my family and also do creative sewing. I entered a fiber arts show twice. It was fun. I designed handbags. 1st time won best in show amateur division. What a thrill. Then the second year one gets alittleheady with last years win and you think you are winning again. But then I saw what I was up against. I went to conventional...should have beedn more out there. Bitsey But sew away. When family wants to know what you want for christmas...ask for sewing stuff.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A quick hello everyone before I go to bed, I got some more sock done tonight and have nearly finished the top I am also finishing up for the weekend. I also have a couple of birthday cakes on the go. I was planning to chat last night but just as I got online we had a blackout so I gave up and went to bed I am amazed how many pages we have chatted through.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I go to my lesson today. I will be courious if they sell me addi circular needles as I don't have these in the size I need. It will be interesting.Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Bitsey, what's it called? Is it designer? I think that sounds better. I'm clueless in this field. Sorry! =X Good luck in your class. Do you like Addi in general?


Hi Trasara, have a good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have never used Addi, but do I need $50 needles to knit socks?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Not at all!! don't you dare! I picked up a set in AC More for 12.99 with a coupon of 50% off. It has sizes 000-1

I don't like buying anything full price.  I love shopping... it may seem like i'm always shopping... but it's always on sale or clearance


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sock so far.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to add yarn. Any special place that is best? And I have 2 more decrease rows to 64 stitches. Can I just move stitches to have same amount on each needle? Otherwise it feels good on my foot. May not be perfect, but the next one will be better.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That looks awesome!! It hugs your heel nicely!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey I wanted to add... knitted socks are nice, really nice. Splurging on them depends on how you feel about socks and knitting them. Sorry if I was abrupt about the addi's. I have two sizes 11/24" and 13/16". And I don't use them now. I think they're way overpriced though


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> SBG did you miss my post about stitch count? I did take pictures of gusset, and am proud of one and sad about other. My fault. I misunderstood SSK. I had never run into it so just did a S1,K1, psso. Wrong. I just asked if it could be fixed. I don't seem to have a gusset on the other side. I am decreasing, but it doesn't look like the other side.


Good morning! I am sorry KG... I went to bed before I heard back on that from you. Couldn't keep my eyes open. You guys kept chatting 3 pgs worth, tho, which I must go back and read!
First of all, your s1, k1, psso is basically the same thing as a ssk. So no problem there. I think you got the wrong sts on the wrong needles tho, somewhere along the line. That may be why your second gusset isn't working out. Apparently the first one is ok?

Here is the needle configuration you should have:

Start of the round is at the center back of the sock-- dead center of the heel turn you started with. Starting there, you have half of those heel turn sts plus all the gusset sts you picked up on the first side on needle 1.

Needle 2 holds the next 16 st-- half of the front of the sock.

Needle 3 holds the second half of the front of the sock, also 16 st. (The sts on needles 2 and 3 should be the same ones you did NOT work while you were making the heel flap and the heel turn.)

Needle 4 holds all the gusset sts you picked up on the second side, plus the first have of the heel turn sts.

And that brings you back to the center back of the sock-- the start of the round.

If your sts are not set up like this, your decreases will be in the wrong place. You may have to frog back to where you picked up your gusset sts and start again from there. That would be the line on the pattern for "Instep".

I am at that exact point on my own sock, so let me take a couple of pictures of it. Maybe that will help you see the placement. Will post in a minute...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks. I love the way it feels.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

So if I am going to frog how would I run a lifeline first? Maybe I should go all the way back to before I started picking up gusset stitches. These are questions for you. I am open to all suggestions.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Have to add yarn. Any special place that is best? And I have 2 more decrease rows to 64 stitches. Can I just move stitches to have same amount on each needle? Otherwise it feels good on my foot. May not be perfect, but the next one will be better.


KG, The picture of the sock on your foot looks fine! Is the gusset on the other side like that too, or is that the one that isn't right?

Yes, as long as your socks are wearable, you don't have to make them be perfect. This is your learning pair! You don't want to know what my first pair looked like... somehow I missed that you had to have gussets and I started knitting straight off the sides of the heel flaps! But I loved and wore them anyway, til they wore out.

To add yarn, anywhere is okay but I suggest a light single knot that you can untie later and just weave the ends in opposite directions.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

That helps a lot. I have to be gone for awhile and will build up my courage to frog. Kidding of course. I want these to be right and I didn't continue the heel turn stitches like the heel flap. That looks great. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> That helps a lot. I have to be gone for awhile and will build up my courage to frog. Kidding of course. I want these to be right and I didn't continue the heel turn stitches like the heel flap. That looks great. Thanks for the help.


You don't have to... I was just showing how it looks when you do. Most people are probably not going to tackle that on their first pair.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> So if I am going to frog how would I run a lifeline first? Maybe I should go all the way back to before I started picking up gusset stitches. These are questions for you. I am open to all suggestions.


Do you need to frog? If your sock is wearable and the second gusset is just a little bit off, why don't you just keep going? It's totally up to you.

I don't use lifelines. If you sew it into one wrong thing, you're sunk, so I would just either take the needles out and rip, then pick the sts back up (NOT easy!) or carefully knit backwards, undoing one st at a time.

If you are good at lifelines, you could try that. Maybe just thread a lifeline across the front of the sock, and another one across the heel sts at the back, just past the end of the heel turn, and then rip away... The sides don't need a lifeline because you would be ripping back to the finished edges of the heel flap-- not 'live' sts.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitgalore..sounds like a foreign language that you and Sewbiz are talking in. Lordy help...maybe when I get there I can join in. Gussett I know in sewing. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbiz,
> 
> Your daughter is so beautiful and you're right, very petite! Everything is so beautiful! You're so talented! I hope I can be a fraction as talented as you are.


Thank you, City... you are sweet to say so. I have been sewing a long time-- at least 40 years, yikes! I started when I was a kid, trial and error method...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I love little girls now! They're so much fun! I say now, because I only had my son for so long... I used to say I'd die if i had a girl. And the opposite is true. It seems i've come to life. Knitting and now sewing... I had no idea i had it in me. My little one is definitely a girly girl. She loves to dress up and and put everything together. She's pretty good too. Though she doesn't like wearing a blouse very often... lol She did not get that from me. I swear. I'm "fluffy", so i don't go without clothes.  She loves to wear tutu's without a leotard, with heels. Looooves heels. See in this link.....
> 
> My little diva:
> 
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey good luck with your class today. I hope you do well!

My sock is moving along. I'm on the foot stitches now.  It fits much better.

I'm tired to day. I didn't sleep last night. I don't know why. But I just woke up from a small nap, so here I am right now. Back to my sock.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

40 years...yu started when you were 6? I didn't start until 7th grade. We all had to make a circular skirt. Then we had a fashion show. Yikes...it was dreadful. This was in the ice age...1957. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb I sure hope your poor little mouth feels better. Just take it easy today. Sewbiz I saw a young lady this past weekend wearing those 4" heels. I would fall on my face. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> God all this talk of sewing..
> 
> I should be ashamed of myself..
> 
> ...


Wow, what a gorgeous daughter you have... and DIL...

I am so impressed by your background. And family... You have done so many cool things! I would have loved to have gone to design school, but at that time in my life I was only interested in living in Hawaii (Maui) so I started my own little bikini business to make enough to live on. I have learned patternmaking and grading just by trial and error, which takes a lot longer than going to school, I'm sure.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I love the petal shawlette! I think I have some yarn that will be perfect for it. I have to check!


If not, I'll be sending you some...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I have never used Addi, but do I need $50 needles to knit socks?


I thought they were around $17 or $20. YOu can tell I haven't bought any in a long time. Metal is not my favorite.

Barb, I can't imagine having a stroke at 5 years old. I'm sure that was horrible for you. Is your son okay now? My mom had a stroke at 37 and I thought _that_ was young!

Yeah, I hope your jaw feels better soon. Enjoy your time off.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You will have to hold my hand as I work on the shawl. I've never worked with charts before!!

The blue and brown tone yarn in your picture I think would make a beautiful shawl. Whatcha think?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sometimes there is this wish,if I could do it all over again. FIT...designer school yum yum. But then I think If I had done that I would not have what I have. Beautiful(sometimes wicked) children and grandchildren. and a happy life. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

whewre is that picutre of the petal shawl? B I must have missed it. My apologies to all......where oh where is it?

Knitting is most likely just climbing out of bed. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You have a wonderful life Bits. Don't wish to change anything. I know I don't.
I'm happy. I have a hubby I adore, and he's good to me. We are fairly comfortable. I hope to retire in the next 4-6 years. I love my home, although want to move to somewhere warmer when I retire. I have two children (one girl, one boy) who are grown (thank God!) and 3 step daughters. And blah blah blah. I wouldn't want to do it all over again. Nope, not me!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> whewre is that picutre of the petal shawl? B I must have missed it. My apologies to all......where oh where is it?
> 
> Knitting is most likely just climbing out of bed. B


It's in a book. It's a pattern that Sewbizgirl wrote and it was published. I bought the book yesterday when I went to Webs. There are a lot of great patterns in there, I just need to learn how to read charts! But I will. I know I will.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Gussett I know in sewing. B


It's the same! :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, the shawl is in the book you bought. I will look for that today. Ok, I thought the addi's were more expensive than that. I will see what happens. You are right Barb, I would not change, just would want to peek at the chance. Who knows probably living in a 2 room flat in NYC working for 2nd rate designer. Blah...humbug. I will stay in Virginia on the water. with family that loves and adores. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb was that the book 101 Sock yarn.One skein Wonders?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's my sock. I think it fits much better. I too stuck with the heel stitches until I was finished with the gusset decreases. I much happier with this one. Glad I did frog the others.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz I will slowly figure out how to do that in knitting...I am a slow-poke. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Barb was that the book 101 Sock yarn.One skein Wonders?


yes, that's the book. :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb that is beautiful. I am jealous. bB Hopefully today will be it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Although I am pulling these stitches really tight, my sock still seems "a little" loose. But not so bad so I will live with it. And I will wear them proudly. I'm still using the size 0's, but did buy some 00's and 000's and I think 0000" are in the package too. Not bamboo, but they were the only smaller needles I could find. I'm even using less stitches. I only used 60.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> You will have to hold my hand as I work on the shawl. I've never worked with charts before!!
> 
> The blue and brown tone yarn in your picture I think would make a beautiful shawl. Whatcha think?


That's what I was thinking too! I'll upload pics so Bitsey can see it.

Barb, if you have never worked with charts, you might want to start with something simple first. But then... you seem to tackle anything and do fine with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > You will have to hold my hand as I work on the shawl. I've never worked with charts before!!
> ...


That is so beautiful! That's what I'm talkin' about!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is beautiful...I love it oh, that yarn and that shawl.....Ok, just want to know how many years did it take you to make it? Let's see I am 66, so if I start in January maybe I could make that by 2 years from this coming January? Lordy that is beautiful. Bitsey

PS I am never showing anyone anything I make ....never.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> 40 years...yu started when you were 6? I didn't start until 7th grade. We all had to make a circular skirt. Then we had a fashion show. Yikes...it was dreadful. This was in the ice age...1957. Bits


Ha ha ha... I wish I was 46... 55, Baby! I did start sewing at about 8 or 9. I made clothes for my little troll dolls, in the 60's! It was more of a 'wrap and tack' method than actual sewing. I wanted a faster way so I got out the book to mom's old sewing machine (that I had thought all my life was just a table!) and figured out how to thread it and use it. I made all my little sister's dresses for kindergarten, gathered skirts, yokes, set in sleeves, the whole 9 yards. I just thought it was fun. Like dressing a living doll.

Bitsey, the fashion show in your 7th grade sewing class was a great idea! Very creative teaching...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey we actually thought we were stunning. Even wore a hat and gloves. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Here's my sock. I think it fits much better. I too stuck with the heel stitches until I was finished with the gusset decreases. I much happier with this one. Glad I did frog the others.


That looks fabulous, Barbara Ann!! And bravo on the heel sts all the way under the heel, too. I'm doing that with my sock.

You must be a speed knitter... You buzz through a sock like nobody's business! Better buy you LOTS of sock yarn!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Although I am pulling these stitches really tight, my sock still seems "a little" loose. But not so bad so I will live with it. And I will wear them proudly. I'm still using the size 0's, but did buy some 00's and 000's and I think 0000" are in the package too. Not bamboo, but they were the only smaller needles I could find. I'm even using less stitches. I only used 60.


It is a tad loose... If you can't get your tension tighter, you can always cast on less for the next pair. I can rework the numbers for you, for a cast on of 56 sts. Just let me know.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think i'm a speed knitter. But I do enjoy knitting. And I can't explain it, but I do love knitting socks. Easy to take. Easy to put down and pick up again. And you just go round and round and round. Great TV project!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb are you a loose knitter? Maybe today I will pick 0's.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Although I am pulling these stitches really tight, my sock still seems "a little" loose. But not so bad so I will live with it. And I will wear them proudly. I'm still using the size 0's, but did buy some 00's and 000's and I think 0000" are in the package too. Not bamboo, but they were the only smaller needles I could find. I'm even using less stitches. I only used 60.
> ...


You would do that for me? That would be awesome. When you have time. No need to rush. I've got another sock to make after this one, and the baby cocoon, and the military hats to finish, and I haven't started my squares yet! LOL

But a pattern for a tighter sock might just be what I need.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh my gosh, that is beautiful...I love it oh, that yarn and that shawl.....Ok, just want to know how many years did it take you to make it? Let's see I am 66, so if I start in January maybe I could make that by 2 years from this coming January? Lordy that is beautiful. Bitsey
> 
> PS I am never showing anyone anything I make ....never.


Why not? I would love to see your tote bags. And I'm sure you will be very proud of your sock, once you get it going.

The shawl didn't take that long. It's only one skein of sock yarn (400yds?) and is mostly holes, lol! Did you notice the leaf edging around it? That is put on last.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Barb are you a loose knitter? Maybe today I will pick 0's.


Yes, I am a very very looose knitter. Same with crochet. I have no idea why. I always have to drop 2 -3 needle sizes to get gauge, sometimes more!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


What gauge are you getting with the current sock? Measure and let me know. If you were getting 8 sts per inch it would be very snug. I'm guessing you are getting around 6.5.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That is one skein...oh, sewbiz that is exquisite.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That is why I need to get back to sewing....I love my machine. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

23 stitches over 4" span.

That's about 5.3 sts


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everyone's socks look nice, and sewbiz, the shawl is beautiful.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> 23 stitches over 4" span.
> 
> That's about 5.3 sts


Well no wonder... the gauge for this pattern is 8 st per inch. Are you seeing daylight through your sts? We can go to a smaller number to cast on, but if you are knitting at too loose a gauge you are going to have socks that wear out as soon as you start walking on them. Socks need a dense gauge to withstand being walked on. Otherwise they wear holes right away.

Think of it this way-- the sts are so spread out that all your body weight is rubbing solitary strands of fine yarn agains the floor, or the inside of your shoe. They will start to wear down and break in no time at all... If the sts are crammed together tighter, they support each other and last much, much longer. The sock gauge must be much denser than a sweater gauge would be.

Can you employ some means of knitting tighter, like one extra wrap around one finger, that you can pull against? That's what I have to do.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Maryrose, I have not accomplished anything today except tKE a shower, fix my face and hair and fix hubby lunch. Very unproductive, but wonderful to sit and chat. Gosh I wish we all did not live so far apart. Bits

Getting ready for the lesson, going to look for the book and get 2 skeins of dk yarn. Anything else? tell me before I leave in 1 hour. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Maryrose, and thank you... hope the weather has not been too bad up in your area. Since the storm passed through our humidity is totally gone, and the temps are way down and the sun is shining! You have some beautiful weather to look forward to after the rain moves through! Today is perfect weather here.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And here's another thing you can do with sock yarns... cute toys!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

6 PAGES!!! OH why Oh why, do I go to bed so late???? I have to read 6 pages now!!! And do my life!!! lol...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good afternoon sleepyhead.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Knitting, Is that your daughter and you? All of you are so pretty!
> 
> Sewbiz, your work if fabulous. You're amazing. All of you are! Bitsey and Knitgalore with the gowns..... I must've dreamt with all of you. I have a dream now, to become a seamstress!  Let's see... maybe my daughter or granddaughter will let me design their wedding gowns!
> 
> I have a stomach ache already thinking about when my daughter is their age. OMG. I think i'm going to pass out lol


My daughter is the one with the black hair and is hunched over to fit in the pix (she's about 6ft tall) the Blond is my DIL (daughter-in-law)... I call them my 2 girls..

You'll see as the years go by how girls and boys grow totally different.. The boys get closer to their Moms the girls usually to their Dads.. Sometimes you get lucky and the girls stay friends with you forever.. Not in my case. My daughter was a Daddy's girl all the way...
My son is a Momma's boy!!! lol.. and my DIL is the best ever and thank God we have a wonderful relationship, she is even a friend and we hang out together.. What my daughter doesn't do with me, she does... and I love her for it and everything else she is!!!

You have a long long way to go.. enjoy them every step of it!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > So if I am going to frog how would I run a lifeline first? Maybe I should go all the way back to before I started picking up gusset stitches. These are questions for you. I am open to all suggestions.
> ...


If you want to learn about adding lifelines to your work once you already worked your work.. check out this tutorial..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > God all this talk of sewing..
> ...


Just remember even Bobby Flay never went to Culinary School.. Actually, he dropped out of high school... and look where he is now..

"Don't ever let school interfere with your Education!!"


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbiz, OMG what a gorgeous shawl.. 

So not only did you knit the perfect beautiful shawl..

You designed the pattern to go with it!!! OMG... who needs schooling when you can do that without it????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good afternoon knitting..I love the shawl too. How are you? I leave in a bit for THE KNITTING LESSON. We shall see. Bits.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, if they don't have that book was there another one that you mentioned that also had your designs in it? B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok well now I am up!!!!!! Went to bed at 3am.. had to finish the final season of Doc Martin!!!

So funny how BarbaraAnn knits at 5.5 sts per inch when mine is coming out 10 sts per inch.. even though my swatch was exactly 8... I have been trying to loosen up my knitting, but I am paranoid about the ladders and pull tight at every turn.. Hopefully, my foot will still fit..

I was at knitting yesterday at my LYS and I showed the owner Joyce your pattern, sewbiz, and she said that's exactly how she knits socks too and I should come in on Friday and she will show me how to turn the heel.. so I am taking a break from the socks at the moment and going to knit a baby blanket with ruffles around the edge for my grandbaby that has yet to say hi to the world... my first labor of love but hopefully not my last..coming up with the pattern myself so hopefully won't be too much frogging.
Have to go AGAIN to Phoenix... so will be off and on for the next day... 

Later 

I can just imagine how many pages I'll have to go thru!!!

Ugh!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well good luck at the Doc. We miss you!

We can always trade socks when they are finished!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbiz I'm pulling tighter on the tension, my next pair I think I need to use metal dpn's as my bamboo's are bending a bit because I'm pulling tight. I'm afraid to pull tighter as I think the needle will break. I'll finish this pair and next pair will do on metal dpn's. (yes I know they are slippery)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I knit looser continental style. I think my next pair of socks, I will just go back to throwing.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbiz, OMG what a gorgeous shawl..
> 
> So not only did you knit the perfect beautiful shawl..
> 
> You designed the pattern to go with it!!! OMG... who needs schooling when you can do that without it????


Actually I adapted it from a vintage tablecloth pattern by Marianne Kinzel. She's the true genius...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's great that you can do both.. I can only do my eastern european way.. 

I tried the throwing.. but it felt so strange...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I think I knit looser continental style. I think my next pair of socks, I will just go back to throwing.


Absolutely. Continentallly, the yarn just flows through your fingers. My knitting loosened up tremendously when I switched to continental. Have you tried wrapping the yarn ONCE around your left pinky as you knit? It works for me... like a charm.

For a while I thought I was not going to be able to knit socks because I couldn't get a tight enough gauge, but then Gail, at Gail Knits in Las Vegas, suggested I wrap the pinky. It's been the solution ever since. I only do this for socks...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> It's great that you can do both.. I can only do my eastern european way..
> 
> I tried the throwing.. but it felt so strange...


It's helpful to know both, so when you do 2-color work like fairisle you can just hold one color in each hand.

Everything feels weird until you get used to it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I do wrap the yarn around my pinky. I'm going to try maybe wrapping it more, like around the pinky and between some fingers? Can't hurt to try.

I am so so so glad i took the class at Webs, "fixing mistakes". Holy Shit! I just pulled the wrong needle!! All stitches off! I was able to pick them up one at a time and fix them with my crochet hook. Whew!!! close call!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My goodness these pages are flying by! LOL 

I'm gonna have to catch up tonight... late tonight if i want to get anything done lol 

Wanted to stop in and wish everyone a good day. Work is demanding today. Unusual for a Wed. But I love being here. And need the moola/mula(sp?) right!?

Knitting... I know what you mean time goes by so fast. I can't stand it. It seems just like yesterday. My son is 14 and I can't believe how fast he's growing. He's almost 6' tall and looks like hunky baseball player. A-Rod... for good comparison. I get stomach aches over him too. These teenyboppers are exposed to so much these days they're forced to be intrigued sooner than ever. Teen girls?? Man, I've had to have a talk with 2 of their parents already. One of them certainly will have a good career as a bunny! She sent my son a pic. Thank GOD he has enough sense to tell me right away.


My son tends to favor his father, inexplicably. I left him 10 years ago. I still want to scratch his eyes out sometimes. I should've known better, he told me to stop crying when i was in labor (i was 19)"You're not the only one having a baby!" My son was almost 10 lbs and 21". LOL

My daughter's father decided he didn't want to be a father when we found out I was expecting and went into hiding. I'm glad he's not around for her to look up to. 


Anyhoo... Darlings your socks and knitted items are beautiful and breathtaking! 

Ciao chicas!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

First, isn't Gail a hoot? She is the owner of one of my LYS.. but she only let's you sit and knit if it is her yarn..

Wooly Wonders, owned by Joyce, lets anyone knit who wants to.. Open house always..

And boy, does she know her stuff..

Gail has much more upscaled yarns, Cha Cha and Pagewood Farms etc.. Joyce is more down to earth. She teaches weaving and spinning etc.. 

Love them both for different reasons.. and hate the thought of leaving Vegas and having to find other LYS and groups...

I wrap around my index finger too.. it's easy to unwind as you knit with your index finger since it can bend to how you need it.. the pinky is stuck in the back... 

But just like you said, Sewbiz, you can get uesd to anything with practice...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

First, isn't Gail a hoot? She is the owner of one of my LYS.. but she only let's you sit and knit if it is her yarn..

Wooly Wonders, owned by Joyce, lets anyone knit who wants to.. Open house always..

And boy, does she know her stuff..

Gail has much more upscaled yarns, Cha Cha and Pagewood Farms etc.. Joyce is more down to earth. She teaches weaving and spinning etc.. 

Love them both for different reasons.. and hate the thought of leaving Vegas and having to find other LYS and groups...

I wrap around my index finger too.. it's easy to unwind as you knit with your index finger since it can bend to how you need it.. the pinky is stuck in the back... 

But just like you said, Sewbiz, you can get uesd to anything with practice...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and my biggest problem is when the pattern says.. ssK.. for me that's just a K2tog.. so there are quite alot of things that are different only because I knit different..

I love fair isle.. .but it looks so daunting. Joyce said she would teach it to me, after lace...she wants me to learn lace knitting too... so socks, lace, fair isle... and into the future we go!!! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Knitting? Are you double talking us?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Still here... lol I can't wait to learn continental. I guess that's the solution to my knitting so tight. I keep trying it, but don't know if I'm doing it right. It seems very awkward.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

City, it does feel awkward at first. but don't give up. I really like it now that I can do it. And I found purling was harder to learn. But I've got that too. I think knitting in general moves faster with continental. But my tension is not tight. I'm trying to tighten it but it will take time. I am self taught knitter and always knitted English (throwing). I never even heard of continental until I started taking knitting classes. Some of the ladies where knitting in this style and it got me curious. So now I can too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> My son tends to favor his father, inexplicably. I left him 10 years ago. I still want to scratch his eyes out sometimes. I should've known better, he told me to stop crying when i was in labor (i was 19)"You're not the only one having a baby!" My son was almost 10 lbs and 21". LOL
> 
> My daughter's father decided he didn't want to be a father when we found out I was expecting and went into hiding. I'm glad he's not around for her to look up to.
> 
> ...


Man, City! Two jerks in a row...  Well, you have two beautiful kids, anyway. The second one... can't hide from the fact that he has a daughter, somewhere. What he's hiding from is paying for her. I hope you have him tracked down and slapped for child support. It's his responsibility.

I MUST get off this computer and go do some work. I did manage to go outside in the beautiful weather and get a run in. So now... work. Check you chicks out later.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

In the works Sewbiz! Let's see... what happens. 

Phones are off the hook today. I have to cut out too. 

Hasta la pasta!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> First, isn't Gail a hoot? She is the owner of one of my LYS.. but she only let's you sit and knit if it is her yarn..


She was nice. I was visiting my Dad when he lived there, years ago. I would have the same rule if I had a shop. It's hard enough to make it selling yarn, to have people buying at JoAnns or Walmart and then coming in to knit it at your place. That is just shop ettiquette but some people don't have it, so LYSOs have to enact some rules. Walmart doesn't provide a nice seating area for knitting, does it? No... And the funny thing is, people will spend just as much over there as some of the cheaper yarns in the yarn shops. So, I could live with that rule.

I hope you do go get one of your LYSOs to show you how to turn the heel. It's always best to have someone show you, if you can. It's not hard, but a little foreign at first.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Oh and my biggest problem is when the pattern says.. ssK.. for me that's just a K2tog..


Ssk leans to the left and k2tog leans to the right. They look different. But you can fudge an ssk by just knitting 2 together through the back loops (k2tog tbl). You can't tell the difference in socks or in lace.

Really getting up from the computer, now...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and my biggest problem is when the pattern says.. ssK.. for me that's just a K2tog..
> ...


Exactly, that's what Joyce explained to me too..

Barbara Ann, Yeah I guess I was double talking.. I try to fill in my comments as quickly as possible while I read all the pages or my old mind forgets the first ones... so I answer as I read.. I really should always do the quote reply... but I get in such a hurry to answer!!!

Love this page and all you women on it!!!! I feel like I found a new home.. While still looking for a brick and mortar one!!!

Would you believe at my age (55 come Friday) I am still trying to figure myself out????????? Does it ever end?????????????

Well, have to pack up my knitting for the overnight in Phoenix..

Adios my buds!!! Bet I will have 10s of pages to read when I get back..

Nina


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

have a safe trip!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> have a safe trip!


Thanks, before I go.. My daughter just sent me pix of her in the sweater I just finished and sent to Germany... wanna see???

I am not even bothering to post it in Pictures.. since this has become my home away from home.. Just for you girls...

This is the first successful sweater I have made in over 20 years..

Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! That is really nice. I've never made anything close to that.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > have a safe trip!
> ...


Oh, your daughter looks fabulous in that sweater! It looks more like a high fashion dress! I'm sure she loves it!

Hope your trip goes well... see you when you get back.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well dinner is over. I didn't cook again tonight. We ordered pizza. I say we, but only Mike and Dad eat it. I can't. I had soup....again. LOL

Back to my sock. I think I will finish this one tonight.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good evening all. Went to my lesson was supposed to be for an hour an a half, instead little over 2 ND A HALF hours. I was pretty good got the hang og it then I came home. After doing dinner I will wait until tomorrow to tackle again. (After Dr.s Appointment) Basically it is being alone and working without interruption. After Dr.s I will tackle it and give you an honest opinion. And just in case purchaSED a set of bamboo needles. 

Knitting that sweater is beautiful and so is the gorgeous model.

Sewbiz my LYS was out of your book. I will check back when I do for lesson #2. Either that or buy it at overstock. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting be careful driving. Will miss you.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I did it! I did it! My first sock for this KAL is done. And it fits!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

you did a nice job barbara ann, the sock looks nice. i like the colors.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good evening all. Went to my lesson was supposed to be for an hour an a half, instead little over 2 ND A HALF hours. I was pretty good got the hang og it then I came home. After doing dinner I will wait until tomorrow to tackle again. (After Dr.s Appointment) Basically it is being alone and working without interruption. After Dr.s I will tackle it and give you an honest opinion. And just in case purchaSED a set of bamboo needles.
> 
> Knitting that sweater is beautiful and so is the gorgeous model.
> 
> Sewbiz my LYS was out of your book. I will check back when I do for lesson #2. Either that or buy it at overstock. Bitsey


Yeah, get it online... Amazon or when Knitpicks has one of their 40% off books sales... it's cheap but good to get it even cheaper.

I'm glad we got you on some dpns before you tried the circs. Hopefully we spoiled you for dpns. Bwwahh, haa, haaaaaa.....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb that sock is perfect. Tomorrow afternoon I will let you know how I fair. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I did it! I did it! My first sock for this KAL is done. And it fits!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great, Barb! And oddly enough, the foot part looks like a perfect fit, tighter than the leg. That's great, the legs can just be a little slouchy.

Look at you! The Sock Queen... and she did it on pain meds, folks. :mrgreen:

You must have figured out your tension during the foot. Measure and see what gauge your foot is... inquiring minds want to know.

I'm proud of ya!! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

exactly 8 sts per inch. I did the foot by throwing and making sure I pulled tight. 

Now to get the second to match.

I go back to work tomorrow :-(
Rather stay in my chair and knit, and take naps as needed! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:



> exactly 8 sts per inch. I did the foot by throwing and making sure I pulled tight.
> 
> Now to get the second to match.
> 
> ...


Aha, Barb... that made quite a difference, didn't it? Sock looks beautiful. And I love your doggy's little stump tail in the second photo...

Do you still want the pattern for less sts then? Seems like you don't need it now.

How is your jaw feeling?

I need to work on my sock tonight!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I would like to have the pattern for 56 stitches if you don't mind.

That tail belongs to Bandit. He's one of three dogs I have. Bandit, Buddy, and TicaRose. 

All adopted rescue dogs. Yes, I'm a sucker. But I love my doggies!

My jaw is still really sore, would love to stay home the rest of the week and just chill and pop my pain pills. But, life goes on. It is better some what, so I must get my butt in the office tomorrow. Good thing we have internet access! LOL

I'm casting on for my second sock.

Bonnie, just wanted to say, thank you. Your directions for the Sock Monkey Sock is the one I used because of using 60 sts. The heel was explained so clear as were the gusset and whole sock! I loved it! Now it clicks and I get it! I'm jumping for joy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I would like to have the pattern for 56 stitches if you don't mind.
> 
> That tail belongs to Bandit. He's one of three dogs I have. Bandit, Buddy, and TicaRose.
> 
> ...


Yay, that makes me really happy... I wrote that pattern a long time ago and I have always strived to make things as clear as a bell. I'm happy to know it was. I think my current pattern is an improvement, tho. A little less wordy.

Going to the 3rd Tuesday Morning store soon... maybe tomorrow! Hope they have lots of yummy sock yarn.

Do I have your email address? That would be what I need to send you the pattern. Please PM me and give it to me privately, ok?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Where is everyone tonight? I know...you are all going to wait til I go to bed and then you'll chat for 5 pages, like you did last night! :roll:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am here. I did frog back to where I had 16 on each needle. It is okay though. A learning experience. Noe that I understand what I am doing it is going to be much easier. I also got to Tuesday Morning today and bought 2 skeins if the Aruacania. Sending a pic. Don't anybody feel sorry for me having to frog so far back. I wouldn't have been happy the way it was.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb, that sock looks so nice. Proud to know you. Now I have to get busy, as I am nearly back to square one.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

SBG I think most everyone is gone for now. According to my buddy list it is just us chickens. Of course, everybody might not be on my list.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! That yarn looks so yummy!!!! Absolutely beautiful!

Knitgalore, I'm with you. I frogged mine all the way because they were going to be too big. It bugged the crap out of me. I wanted it to be right. I'm really really pleased with the way my finished sock came out. I've casted on the second sock and have ribbed about 1/2" so far. Taking it to work with me tomorrow and will work on it at lunch time. 

Good night everyone. I have to work in the morning :-(

See you online!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I was surprised to see that Tuesday morning had fat quarters, jelly rolls, fabric for a childs quilt, and even a kit for a full size quilt. I had never been in one of their stores before. I was impressed.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nighty night. Don't work too hard.


Barbara Ann said:


> OMG! That yarn looks so yummy!!!! Absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Knitgalore, I'm with you. I frogged mine all the way because they were going to be too big. It bugged the crap out of me. I wanted it to be right. I'm really really pleased with the way my finished sock came out. I've casted on the second sock and have ribbed about 1/2" so far. Taking it to work with me tomorrow and will work on it at lunch time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, knitgalore that yarn is glorious. Well, I am happy everyone is doing well and they have accomplished alot. I just finished ripping out the scarf I was making for knitting because it was stupid looking. PERIOD I will restart in the am before Drs. Appt. Then after than I will see if I can do this sock. Not feeling too good about myself tonight. Not use to feeling like this. But I will get over it. See everyone in the am. And this conversation is over and will not continue in the AM. Tomorrow dear friends. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I am here. I did frog back to where I had 16 on each needle. It is okay though. A learning experience. Noe that I understand what I am doing it is going to be much easier. I also got to Tuesday Morning today and bought 2 skeins if the Aruacania. Sending a pic. Don't anybody feel sorry for me having to frog so far back. I wouldn't have been happy the way it was.


Oooh...yummy yarn. I haven't seen those two colorways yet. You are going to have fun watching those colors knit up! I'm going to look for more tomorrow. Plenty for Barbara, and probably some more for me too... I'm very happy with how it's knitting up. It feels so great.

Not a problem frogging to get on track. You just found some more knitting and you like knitting, right? :lol:

I'll talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, knitgalore that yarn is glorious. Well, I am happy everyone is doing well and they have accomplished alot. I just finished ripping out the scarf I was making for knitting because it was stupid looking. PERIOD I will restart in the am before Drs. Appt. Then after than I will see if I can do this sock. Not feeling too good about myself tonight. Not use to feeling like this. But I will get over it. See everyone in the am. And this conversation is over and will not continue in the AM. Tomorrow dear friends. Bitsey


Okay. Bitsey has spoken. Conversation forgotten. Tomorrow is a new day... Goodnight!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hello.......I hear an echo so I must be here by myself. Wow you have all been busy I need to catch up I am nearly at the heel. Everyones photos of family and knitting are great.
Sewbiz your shawl is beautiful ,I have wanted to make a shawl but haven't yet had time ...one day...
Take care evryone glad you are on the mend Barb, Bitsey don't worry the down times make the good times that much better, Hopefully I will find someone online later tonight. Tracy


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sorry I missed you, Tracy... I couldn't sleep so I thought I'd check in to see if anyone was chatting... You are doing well if you are almost to your heel. Have you seen all the cool sock yarns posted?

I have just finished the gusset decreases on my sock and started into the foot. The foot is a rather boring straightaway for many inches. It's good take-along knitting for places where you need something you don't have to pay much attention to. I'll try and post an updated photo in the morning.

Have a good day while I try and go to bed now!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I'm having my coffee and checking the forum. I'm ready to go to work :-( I received an email from the production manager saying the road might flood out. Kinda hoping it does, then I can stay home and knit and chat with all of you!! LOL

I just love those colors of yarn that Knitgalore got. Especially that red. Those tones are gorgeous!!!! LOL

Ok, I have my knitting packed and ready to go with me to work. I'll knit some more on my sock at lunch. I will check in later.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

How much yarn is in one of your skeins? Most of our yarn comes in 50gm balls,and 3ply and 4ply come in 50 or 25gm balls. We have some 100gm balls and recently I have noticed some skeins. Is it annoying to have to wind it into balls?
It would make life easy if all yarn needles, hooks and stitches were the same everywhere.Until I joined Kp I didn't realise all the differences.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I'm here at work :-(
Don't want to be here....yes I'm whining!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This is one of my favourite blogs to read and there are lots of great things to crochet, This week this post was all about a knitted garden it is amazing I thought I would share it with you all.

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2011/09/blooming-marvellous.html

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I just love those colors of yarn that Knitgalore got. Especially that red. Those tones are gorgeous!!!! LOL


Good morning everyone! Coffee time...

Barb, did you mean the skein with the pinks and purples, or the one with the orange and blues? I'll see if I can find it for you at T.M. when I go.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am amazed!! I would never have thought of so many flowers and things. I kind of stay away from those tiny winy things, but this might tempt me to try some. Do you know where she got her patterns? They are so special!



trasara said:


> This is one of my favourite blogs to read and there are lots of great things to crochet, This week this post was all about a knitted garden it is amazing I thought I would share it with you all.
> 
> http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2011/09/blooming-marvellous.html
> 
> http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/


  :wink: :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I just love those colors of yarn that Knitgalore got. Especially that red. Those tones are gorgeous!!!! LOL
> ...


Both are beautiful. But the pinks and purples. Isn't that sweet?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> How much yarn is in one of your skeins? Most of our yarn comes in 50gm balls,and 3ply and 4ply come in 50 or 25gm balls. We have some 100gm balls and recently I have noticed some skeins. Is it annoying to have to wind it into balls?
> It would make life easy if all yarn needles, hooks and stitches were the same everywhere.Until I joined Kp I didn't realise all the differences.


Morning Tracy! The yarn I'm using is one of the Araucania Ranco handpaints like Knitgalore posted yesterday on pg. 120. It's made for socks and comes in one big 376 yard (344 meter) hank. Weight is 100g. Each hank is unique, but more than enough to make a big pair of socks. After I make mine I will probably have enough to do some baby or kid's socks with the leftovers.

Yes, you do have to wind it up into a ball. I have a swift that I put it on and then wind it on my ball winder. Some people use a lampshade that can turn if they don't have a swift. I kind of like that part of the process. :mrgreen:

Okay, I wanted to show everyone what I did last night. My heel is complete, and I worked the heel st through the heel until the gusset decreases were completed. If anyone is still puzzled as to which part is the gusset, it's that triangular section that allows the heel to stick out.

I LOVE this heel. My sock feels great and I can't wait to wear them! There is a way to do a short row heel, but don't fall for it... Those pull at the heel and are not nearly as comfortable. The good old flap-and-gusset (Dutch) heels just _HUG_ your heel and stretch with your foot movement.

Now on to the toe, and to catch up to Barb... who technically (counting the ripping) has already made more than a whole pair! :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbiz, yours looks so much better than mine. But I'm not complaining....I love the way my sock came out.  And I love the feel of the heel.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I am amazed!! I would never have thought of so many flowers and things. I kind of stay away from those tiny winy things, but this might tempt me to try some. Do you know where she got her patterns? They are so special!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... what an amazing blog! I bookmarked it... The garden looked like a lifetime of work. Did just one person do all that? I am in love with the floor in that room!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbiz, yours looks so much better than mine. But I'm not complaining....I love the way my sock came out.  And I love the feel of the heel.


I think yours look fab... and I'll see if I can find anything like that pinks/purples for you. After you said "darks" I would never have thought you'd like pinks, so I'm glad you got to see Knitgalore's and spoke up! :mrgreen:

Hey, this is off the subject, but last night I saw some previews online of a new show that starts on the 14th called "Up All Night"... It's Will Arnett and Christina Applegate as a couple with a baby that pretty much wipes them out, looking after her... and Maya Rudolph as their baby clueless co-worker friend. It looked like it's going to be hilarious. (Anything Will Arnett does has got to be, right?) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbiz, I got my stitches on the proper needles last night, but am not doing a good job of keeping the heel stitches like the flap. I will keep on and hope the light bulb will go on. Yours are so nice, and all I want to do is the best I can.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

DON'T GIVE UP KNITGALORE! If I can do it, so can you. Anyone can! It will click, just wait and see. Keep at it!

Sewbiz, I love all colors. I was thinking of just socks when I said dark colors, but shit, now I have that book, and OMG, I'm gonna have tons of knitting fun! I want to do that shawl you did the pattern for. It's beautiful. So I will try to tackle that! And those fingerless gloves, they are so popular now. With 4 daughters (3 are steps) & my nieces, I will be very busy! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Sewbiz, I got my stitches on the proper needles last night, but am not doing a good job of keeping the heel stitches like the flap. I will keep on and hope the light bulb will go on. Yours are so nice, and all I want to do is the best I can.


You just slip where you can, in line with the other slipped "columns". With all the decreasing in the heel turn, it's challenging. And you always purl back. Once you get to the gussets, where you are working in the round (all knits) you can keep the slipped columns going, but don't forget to knit one plain round in between. You can't slip on two rounds in a row-- just every other round. Keep them in line with what you have done before. I work in a couple of slips into the gusset. Then I just look for them when it's time to slip again.

You have to work out your own rhythm to remember when to slip-- like doing your gusset decs and your heel slips all on the same round, then knit a round plain. That's the easiest...

Your socks will be fine if you don't do this. It just helps reinforce them a little bit more, if you do. I showed the close up of mine to hopefully make it clearer, what you are trying to accomplish.

Just keep at it! :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbiz, I love all colors. I was thinking of just socks when I said dark colors, but shit, now I have that book, and OMG, I'm gonna have tons of knitting fun! I want to do that shawl you did the pattern for. It's beautiful. So I will try to tackle that! And those fingerless gloves, they are so popular now. With 4 daughters (3 are steps) & my nieces, I will be very busy! LOL


Good to know! You are going to be a blast to shop for!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey, where's our Bitsey today? We need a little bit of Bitsey... :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbiz, I love all colors. I was thinking of just socks when I said dark colors, but shit, now I have that book, and OMG, I'm gonna have tons of knitting fun! I want to do that shawl you did the pattern for. It's beautiful. So I will try to tackle that! And those fingerless gloves, they are so popular now. With 4 daughters (3 are steps) & my nieces, I will be very busy! LOL
> ...


And I can pay by paypal, not sure about the gift part but I'm sure it can be done.

And I can't wait!! Maybe I should get 8-10 hanks......I have lots of knitting to do!!! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> And I can pay by paypal, not sure about the gift part but I'm sure it can be done.
> 
> And I can't wait!! Maybe I should get 8-10 hanks......I have lots of knitting to do!!! LOL


You need to decide this a.s.a.p., Barbara Ann... I may be heading out to the store this afternoon. We are going to the gym first so I'll check to see what you say when I get back. It is a good deal, but don't lose your head.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, sent you a PM


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

sewbiz, thanks for the encouragement. I am about to begin the gussets. Now that I have them on the right needles I am on the go. BTW, what is the book Barbara Ann is speaking of? I will look for ir. Not much knitting today. I have tomatoes to can. But I check in here often, as do we all.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

101 patterns sock yarn one skein wonders (something like that!)


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Barbara Ann. Where did you get it? I found 2.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I got it at Webs. My local yarn store. But you can get them online. Make sure the one you get says for SOCK yarn.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Will do. By Judith Durant? It is 12.89 at Amazon


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well, everyone, i have to evacuate to my rented place i'm moving to. the susquehanna river is getting high and since i'm right now in the flood zone i have to leave. new york is going to open their flood gates. so i'm moving to my place alot faster. you ladies socks look great! i love the colors. see you all.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know the price, but it is by Judith Durant.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Maryrose, please be safe!! Good luck with the move!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thank you barbara ann.


----------



## beccasmom (Aug 14, 2011)

Ihope you get ahead of the flood waters. I have to deal with that at my house. I live right near the Ohio River. It can get scary seeing that water rise.

Brenda


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Is this rain and flood season going to end????

I made it through Irene, just lost power for 8 days, cell ph not working well, guess there are towers damaged.

And now the 3 CT rivers are starting to flood. I am lucky mot to be near them but gosh people are at a breaking point.

And I think Marie is the next concern. Lee has passed through with just rain and is causing the river flooding but no hurricane issues.

I want to put all my yarn in zip lock bags for safe keeping.

And soon we will be shovleing snow!!!

Have a great day.
Linda


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

yes, everyone, it's terrible with these rivers ans creeks. i made sure i brought all my knitting. goodbye, i won't be back til next week.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bye Maryrose. Until next week :-/


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Is this rain and flood season going to end????
> 
> I made it through Irene, just lost power for 8 days, cell ph not working well, guess there are towers damaged.
> 
> ...


Don't push the snow!!!!
Thank God my home is up high enough I don't need to worry about my stash in my basement! If I had to pack that up...OMG :shock:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just checking in very quickly then back to my sock. I am on #3 rip out, but I have figured it out. Will check in later. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You can do it Bitsey! You go girl!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> well, everyone, i have to evacuate to my rented place i'm moving to. the susquehanna river is getting high and since i'm right now in the flood zone i have to leave. new york is going to open their flood gates. so i'm moving to my place alot faster. you ladies socks look great! i love the colors. see you all.


Maryrose, good to hear from you. I just heard on the radio that there is mandatory evacuation for southeast(?) Penn. I was worried about you. Hope you can get to the new place fast. We will wait to hear from you that you are safe.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My problem is I am doing magic loop and I keep twisting it. Need to slow down and be more careful.. Get past the first two rows I will have it made. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Just checking in very quickly then back to my sock. I am on #3 rip out, but I have figured it out. Will check in later. Bitsey


We are with you in spirit... conquer that sock! :thumbup:

Going to Tuesday Morning now! Teee hee hee... YARN.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Just checking in very quickly then back to my sock. I am on #3 rip out, but I have figured it out. Will check in later. Bitsey
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I came home a little early from work. Needed to take a "pill". Tylenol was not really cutting it. It helped but as the progressed, needed something a little more. So I came home and took my pain killer. I don't want to take it at work, might fall asleep at my desk!

Now I'm sitting in my chair relaxing and working on my second sock. This makes me happy!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, got it figured out, just have to stop twisting. I will do that tomorrow. Feel much more relaxed with that. If I can get 3 rows done without twisting, I have it made. Also redid the scarf for Knitting. The first was too skinny, and the more I knitted and longer it got the more I hated it. So In my fit last night it got ripped out and restaRTED. Feeling good tomorrow is mine do not have to go anywhere...the day is mine. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love days like that! That was me the past two days, recuperating. Just knitting away!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The closer is gets to winter the more I feel like that.. Stay home make a big pot of whatever. house smells yummy and sitting and knitting or sewing makes me feel all warm inside. I think I personally like winter more for that. Of course I am retired. When I worked I hated winter. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I am back... 

DH's appointments were over in seconds.. what a waste to drive that far for.. "great, youre doing well" 4 hour drive for 20 minutes... Oh well..

Thanks for all the compliments on my daughter's sweater.. I think it looks great too. My first real success... now all I have to do is get the socks down, and lace, and fitting, etc.. and I might know what I am doing!!!!

Now I have to read at least 4 pages.

See ya later...

Oh, Barbara what a fantastic looking sock.. wow .. hope my comes out as well..

Bits, great you got the hang of sock knitting....well done!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome back Knitting!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting you were greatly missed. I had a hissy-fit with myself but I am over it. And Barb isd feeling alittle better and lucky girl only has one more day then the weekend. Maryrose had to leave her homne and go to the new one because of flooding. Now you know what you have missed. Bits. Next time tell the Doc to phone that in.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I missed you all!!!!!!


God Bless you Bits.. a little update of what's been going on while I have been away!!! Thanks.. also heard you figured out how to make the socks.. we do expect pix at some point, you know that!! Right??????

I saw all the pix.. Ladies you have been working.. tomorrow I go to LYS and she shows me Bonnie's system of turning the heel.. She does it too!

I went to 4 Tuesday Mornings and pick and pick out all the yarns I liked.. Actually, they even had worsted cashmere blends... for $8.50 what a deal.. But I didn't buy any... 

Have too much to begin with.. got to work through some of it...

But brought tons of sock yarn and silk yarn.. and and and !!!! lol....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish I was there with you!! LOL I have to live through your experience instead!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, hop on a plane and come to Vegas.. this way you can visit all 5 stores in Vegas, and play too


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Some of the stores had nothing much at all...really... there were 2 out of the 4 I went to that had nice stuff!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hmmmm, never been to Vegas! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

ROAD TRIP!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

don't temp me Bitsey!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

If I were single in a heart beat cookie. But the man that I absolutely adore..says I cannot run away from home. He would come with me. But that changes the composition of the trip....we would have to find a closer venue. B

PS with lots of shops. I am going to see my sister on Monday and I will go through Richmond...I will look and see what I find. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.shellykang.com/all-about-the-blankie

Now that we are all doing socks.. how about this with the left overs??????

And you thought socks were insane!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Where is Sewbiz...still shopping?

Oh, Knitting I have cast on #4 I am ready for the AM to do it again. I just have to be so careful for the first 2 or 3 rows not to twist. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think I would want to try Sewbiz's shawl...but that is a January project. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Say a prayer to the Knitting Gods that I don't twist tomorrow. Because I did not twist in my sample at the lesson. B


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was so excited to go to my local Tuesday Morning. I thought I would find some of the beautiful yarn you have been talking about. They did have yarn, if you want to call it that. There was nothing much in that store. No clerk, no customers, no service. I have to find another store close by in Wi.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Say a prayer to the Knitting Gods that I don't twist tomorrow. Because I did not twist in my sample at the lesson. B


Bits, if you are so worried about the first couple of rows twisting.. you can always knit them straight (like the first 2 or 3 rows) and then join them.. later just mattress stitch the few rows together...

Then you will never have a problem twisting since you will see it better.

I did that in the beginning


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey, should we make a commitment about the shawl in January? my birthday is the 1st, would be a great birthday present for me. 


Knitting, that blanket is quite the work!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How could you do that with 4 needles...I don't think I can do that with the magic loop. No, I did not twist yesterday, so it is just being more careful and maybe going slower. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No. 1, I have to find the book. My LYS was out of it. So I need the accurate name to order on line. Now do you mean finish it by the 1st, if so, you are out of your mind. If you mean starting the week of the first. That is a yes. The problem for me is (and this is just the way I am) if I see some thing in a particular color I want to do the same, unless something just absolutely screames at me. Oh, lordy let me make my socks first. Ok? Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Have any of you done lace before????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok Bits, we will talk about the shawl after you have gotten the socks under your belt. 

Just for the record, I was thinking of starting the shawl in the beginning of January, no way I can finish it by then.

Name of book - Sock Yarn One-skein Wonders 101 patterns that go way beyond socks!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Were there other jewels included in the Book? I just know there are. Yes, let me get through Christmas. Like I mentioned eons ago, I have 3 (what I call tote bags, my hubby says they are weeked bags.) to make before Christmas, plus three very pretty pillowcases with the CARS 2 fabric for the boys, the never ending sweater, and my socks. After that I am good to go. (Of course the neverending sweater might go another couple of months.) Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

That's a funny place for socks. LOLOLOL



Barbara Ann said:


> ok Bits, we will talk about the shawl after you have gotten the socks under your belt.
> 
> Just for the record, I was thinking of starting the shawl in the beginning of January, no way I can finish it by then.
> 
> Name of book - Sock Yarn One-skein Wonders 101 patterns that go way beyond socks!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knit...don't we always wear socks under our belts?! Just a reminder Project Runway 9PM on the east coast. I have 13 minutes. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting...lace...you have to be kidding. Lord girl, I have not even made a sock and you are talking lace. I must be in the wrong group. Lace....get out of here.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey, I saw the book on Amazon for 12.95. I am going to a big quilt expo tomorrow and need to save my money or I would have ordered it. Hey, I am back to the beginning also. It is very hatd to pick up dropped stitches with these small needles and "thread"


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

believe me girl, you are not in the wrong group, you are in the right group!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the book is loaded with patterns and ideas, hence, 101 patterns!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx, where in WI? Just across the state line in the east there are 4 within 25 miles. I went to one yesterday and was pretty impressed. It isn't a yarn or craft store, but I did find 2 beautiful skeins. I am not very knowlegeble about hanks, as I do not have a ball winder and swift. But I got through it with only a little bit of tangles.



jinx said:


> I was so excited to go to my local Tuesday Morning. I thought I would find some of the beautiful yarn you have been talking about. They did have yarn, if you want to call it that. There was nothing much in that store. No clerk, no customers, no service. I have to find another store close by in Wi.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.shellykang.com/all-about-the-blankie
> 
> Now that we are all doing socks.. how about this with the left overs??????
> 
> And you thought socks were insane!!!!


Hi everybody,

Those blankies are what you do with all your sock leftovers, after you knit a billion pair... People trade leftover sock yarn so their blankies will have more variety. I know people who have been working on one of those for years! It takes a long time at that gauge, but what a nice blanket it makes.

Barb, I got the goods... will pm you. :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Knitting...lace...you have to be kidding. Lord girl, I have not even made a sock and you are talking lace. I must be in the wrong group. Lace....get out of here.


Then you must not have seen the shawl...

ALL IT IS IS LACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and not an easy one either!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Say a prayer to the Knitting Gods that I don't twist tomorrow. Because I did not twist in my sample at the lesson. B


You know, you can knit straight for a few rows, and then join at that point. When you are done, you just sew up the tiny seam that is where you knitted straight. For some people, it helps to see some knitting on the needles, for them to join without twisting.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Say a prayer to the Knitting Gods that I don't twist tomorrow. Because I did not twist in my sample at the lesson. B
> ...


HA HA... great minds think alike! I should have read all the comments before leaving my last reply!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> How could you do that with 4 needles...I don't think I can do that with the magic loop. No, I did not twist yesterday, so it is just being more careful and maybe going slower. B


Knit on one straight needle for a while, then slide you sts over to the other needles and arrange them, then join. :-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It makes me feel great, that a knitter like you and I think alike.. that might mean that I finally an getting this knitting thing right....Maybe when I grow up, I'll knit just like you!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:shock: What??!! We have to grow up???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> It makes me feel great, that a knitter like you and I think alike.. that might mean that I finally an getting this knitting thing right....Maybe when I grow up, I'll knit just like you!!!!!


Honey Chile... when you have your upcoming birthday we will be the same age! :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! I just check, tomorrow is Knitting's Birthday!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Knitting HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the Tuesday Morning stores. I live in southeast Wi. A bit north of Milwaukee.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > It makes me feel great, that a knitter like you and I think alike.. that might mean that I finally an getting this knitting thing right....Maybe when I grow up, I'll knit just like you!!!!!
> ...


We are the same age on Friday, actually!!!

I want to be Benjamin Buttons!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Not me, I never want to go backwards!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Lucky you!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Of course you say that you are still a youngster. When you reach my age I wouldn't mind going back 6 years. Just to have an extra 6. But who knows hopefully I will make till at least 80. Gosh< i just depressed myself. Back to the sticks chicks. Ok, you all cannot talk too much when I am gone...5 million emails. Scares me. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Well, I am back...
> 
> DH's appointments were over in seconds.. what a waste to drive that far for.. "great, youre doing well" 4 hour drive for 20 minutes... Oh well..


Hey... it is worth it, to find out he is doing well! Hope you stopped someplace nice to eat, and enjoyed the ride together.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The rides the best part!!! I knit for 2 hours each way..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

am I the youngest of our group? Can't be. 

I'll turn 53 Jan. 1.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Seems like!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a quick note, I'm now working on the heel flap of my second sock!! whoohoo!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

There should be some in Milwaukee. Are you watching the Packer game?



jinx said:


> Thanks for the info on the Tuesday Morning stores. I live in southeast Wi. A bit north of Milwaukee.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Am I the oldest? I will be 80 in November.....


Barbara Ann said:


> am I the youngest of our group? Can't be.
> 
> I'll turn 53 Jan. 1.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> am I the youngest of our group? Can't be.
> 
> I'll turn 53 Jan. 1.


Youngster! We don't know how old Trasara is... She might be 30!

Bitsey will still be kickin' when she's 96!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Am I the oldest? I will be 80 in November.....
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Can't be... you have a very young soul!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Here on the board we can be whatever age we want to be. Nobody will ever know.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And City is young...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And don't forget MaryRose and citynenanyc. I think they both are babies still!

SO we really run the gamut. 

20 something all the way into the 80s.. what a great group!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Trasara has to be younger, she looks a lot younger! She must be the baby!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Trasara has to be younger, she looks a lot younger! She must be the baby!


When did you see her? Either she or City must be the baby of the group.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Too bad Maryrose is missing this... I think most of us are all on right now. I think Maryrose has said that she's 48?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Trasara has to be younger, she looks a lot younger! She must be the baby!
> ...


I'm judging by her pic. I don't know how old Maryrose is or City. Maryrose will be missing for a few days as she had to move today due to flooding in her area. She said she would be online next week. I haven't heard from City all day. Wonder where she is. Maybe knitting away on her socks?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well Ladies, it's bedtime. I have to work tomorrow 

Goodnight and will see/chat tomorrow....On Knitting's Birthday!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight dear friend. Maryrose is 46. Knitgalore and I are the oldest. Sleep well my friend.. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NIte NIte!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Goodnight dear friend. Maryrose is 46. Knitgalore and I are the oldest. Sleep well my friend.. Bits


Oh dear, Maryrose will brain me when she reads I've added a couple years to her age. She's still a youngster...

Goodnight, all!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

ha ha! what entertaining reading I was just thinking today how old I am starting to look everything is heading south and my skin is starting to look old ( doesn't bounce back) and all the new girls at work are in their 20's including my boss haha so reading this post made me chuckle I am 44 so I guess I am the baby.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

As it is the 9th here already Knitting let me wish you a very Happy Birthday! Hope all your wishes and dreams come true.......


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks so much...

I am going to head out to my LYS so that I can learn heel turn and gussets tomorrow, they heard it was my birthday and told me I had to bring in cake!!! SO that's what I am going to do!
Shame, I can't commission you to make cake for me!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Here you go knitting imagine you are eating this....


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

Age? Do you remember Jack Benny? He never got any older than 39 (or so he said) - passed away years ago, and I read somewhere that he was born in 1895. I wanted to stay 39, but I forgot to tell DH, and now, it's WAY too late to worry about it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay! I'm not the baby. Trasara, you are too funny, and I want a big piece of Knitting's birthday cake. That looks awesome!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NINA! I hope you have a wonderful wonderful day!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nina. Go to your LYS and spend the day spending. Then out for lunch and champagne with your friends. Then home a little nap, get all dressed up and go out on the town with hubby. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, that sounds like a perfect Birthday Day!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like fun to me. Oh well, off to my needles. Call on the knitting gods. I am doing #4 B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I am yelling I need help. I asm going to the LYS (18) miles away. To see if I am twisting it. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ya know....I really think this is the best link on the forum!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> ha ha! what entertaining reading I was just thinking today how old I am starting to look everything is heading south and my skin is starting to look old ( doesn't bounce back) and all the new girls at work are in their 20's including my boss haha so reading this post made me chuckle I am 44 so I guess I am the baby.


I think Citynenanyc has still got you beat!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> As it is the 9th here already Knitting let me wish you a very Happy Birthday! Hope all your wishes and dreams come true.......


Yes, HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNITTINGNEEDLES (NINA)!!!!!!!! And yes, I was shouting!

Hope you have a wonderful day today and get to do just what you want to do...

(I'm still older than you by a few months...)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Here you go knitting imagine you are eating this....


Oh MAN! You sure know how to torment us. I could eat every chocolate covered strawberry off the top of that cake!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

just got in from my daughters friends 18th birthday, I think the birthday girl may be a feeling a little delicate in the morning....

Thought I would pop in to see whats happening here its all very quiet.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Enjoying my coffee here, and reading all that was said since I went to bed last night. I hope by now that Maryrose is safe and high and dry. I saw pictures online of the flooding in Penn.-- not pretty. And I hope Barb's jaw is feeling better today and growing some more bone. And that Nina is started on a wonderful birthday and our Bitsey is off getting untwisted... tho I kind of LIKED her twisted, LOL! :twisted: 

I just had to cancel my water aerobics class for the second time this week. Temp is only 65 right now, and with class in an hour it will be too cool. It looks like our water aerobics is starting to wind down. Last year it was hot all the way through Sept...  

I'm going to switch over to Lifetime.com and watch last night's episode of Project Runway-- the guys were watching football! I will work on my sock.

Tomorrow there is a Celtic Fest in Jackson... a yearly event that I never miss. It's wonderful if you like Celtic music. There are headliners and local bands, with concerts all weekend: six different stages going at the same time. I go for the whole day Saturday and the afternoon Sunday, and bring my knitting. I love to listen to all the concerts and knit, tho my toe is usually tappin' pretty hard! It's the BEST! So don't wonder where I am this weekend. :mrgreen: 

I agree Barb, this is my favorite place on KP...Will check back with you chicks later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbiz, I wish I was goin gto the Festival with you. I love Celtic Music. And I too like Bitsey "twisted"!

I've got a cookout I'm hosting tomorrow for my tenants and the community police. We do this every year for the new tenants so they get to know who the community police officers are and vise versa. My tenants are college students. We also invite their parents so everyone gets to meet everyone else. I have 3 rental properties with 2 apartments in each. College kids in 5 out of the 6 units. The other unit has my sister and her family. Someone has to take care of her. Anyway, I too will be busy tomorrow. 

Ok, back to my work, as you can imagine, I am behind as I was not in during the beginning of the week!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That sounds like fun Barb. 

Well, I am back from the lys. and you know who drove me, so of course I only had a few minutes. We straightened out one problem go home knitted another row, and now it is worse. So I told you know who that I am going back tomorrow in the am and staying until I can get through AT LEAST 3 TO 4 ROWS. aFTER THAT i SHOULD BE GOOD. sO IN THE MEAN TIME...WORK ON THE SCARF. bITS It is hell being twisted.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, did we ever start a Sept. thread? Maybe I am asleep.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey, did we ever start a Sept. thread? Maybe I am asleep.


For what? A whole new thread? Instead of this one?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> That sounds like fun Barb.
> 
> Well, I am back from the lys. and you know who drove me, so of course I only had a few minutes. We straightened out one problem go home knitted another row, and now it is worse. So I told you know who that I am going back tomorrow in the am and staying until I can get through AT LEAST 3 TO 4 ROWS. aFTER THAT i SHOULD BE GOOD. sO IN THE MEAN TIME...WORK ON THE SCARF. bITS It is hell being twisted.


Doesn't the LYS have a nice couch where you-know-who could sit and read the paper for an hour or so? Those couches are indispensable...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I mean for the Sept swap...or just bag it and stay here. I like here cause we can talk about anything we want to and if anyone yells we can tell them they were not invited. Works for me. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, did we ever start a Sept. thread? Maybe I am asleep.
> ...


Why don't we see how long we can grow this one? Maybe we'll set a record...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

They have easy chairs...but he did not want to go in. Tomorrow I will go back and go to knitting rehab and get myself straight. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That works for me. Opinion, don't you think that once I get at least 4 rows completed without twisting I am good to go. I have never used circular needles except to knit a big sweater and that I just kept turning it around. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HI everyone!!! And thanks for all the fantastic birthday wishes...

I wish I had that cake with the CHOCOLATE and STRAWBERRIES... what better cake to celebrate a birthday with?

Bits, thanks so much for the day planner, (DON'T I wish I could spend the day just as you say) but.. will be going to LYS shortly, need to learn how to turn the heel and gussets!.And, yes, we love you twisted!!!!!!! So don't ever change.. Now the socks are a different story!

I surely hope that MaryRose is high and dry today in her new place...

Barbara Ann, doesn't the Renaissance Fair show up somewhere in your area around this time of the year???

Sewbiz, do you wear a costume when you go to the celtic festival??? Dress the part???

It's come down to two threads I read now... this one and the swap one.. otherwise.. I would be spending all day long without a minute to get out of this chair, if I read any more... only when I am totally bored do I check other threads...

Anyway, going to get my morning tea (gave up coffee) and I tried to condense all my replies into one ...

SO Happy Birthday to me!! Don't you just love getting older?

I'm Plenty-nine!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I missed somethings.. as I was typing you gals were still at it...

It would be cool to see if we can break the record for the most pages..Do you think we will crash the site?

Bits, I have one (DH) and the D doesn't stand for Darlin'! who refuses to even come into the store.. I think he thinks he will catch something contagious.

Going to the LYS is my way of disappearing into a cocoon of yarn and knitting talk, where the rest of the world can go to........

It's peaceful and we all love the same things. Almost like this site..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I'm Plenty-nine!!!


I love that! :thumbup:

I don't know of a ren. fair up here. I know the Big E starts soon. I'm looking forward to that.

Also going to the Rhinebeck fiber and wool festival in NY. Webs puts a bus trip together and I signed up with my DD. That's in October.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I loved the Big E!!!

http://kingrichardsfaire.net/

Not sure exactly where.. but check it out!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OOO EMMM GEEE! 

Hi Everybody! 

You guys have been busy! LOL Me too... lot's of stuff going on, was like a whirlwind, no a tornado. But all is ok for now. 

I REALLY missed chatting with you all!

I have about 15 pages to catch up to.


----------



## beccasmom (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi everybody. I am new to the posting on this forum but everyone is very chatty. I love to knit as most of us do. I guess I could say I am addicted to yarn and fiber but there are worse things to be addicted to so I have just accepted it and have moved on.

Brenda


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the resort.

Sewbiz when you get back what do you think of my questions, or is everyone frankly scarlett sick of my messing up my sock. If you are sick of it , I will just go off into the sunset to another forum. Bitsey

Was that pitiful enough?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey, don't you dare go anywhere!!! We need you here!

beccasmom, welcome to the group. We are chatty bunch so feel free to jump in anytime. About anything! 

City! Where have you been?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> They have easy chairs...but he did not want to go in. Tomorrow I will go back and go to knitting rehab and get myself straight. Bits


Lets hope that 'outpatient' works! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beccasmom (Aug 14, 2011)

shall do. thanks


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I loved the Big E!!!
> 
> http://kingrichardsfaire.net/
> 
> Not sure exactly where.. but check it out!


King Richards Faire is in Carver, MA. I have no clue where that is!! LOL Can I dress up in one of those dresses that push your boobs up to you chin? Mine hang so low they probably would end up in the right place!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Welcome to the resort.
> 
> Sewbiz when you get back what do you think of my questions, or is everyone frankly scarlett sick of my messing up my sock. If you are sick of it , I will just go off into the sunset to another forum. Bitsey
> 
> Was that pitiful enough?


Yes, by the time it starts growing there won't be any more of that twisting business. You'll be the only thing that's twisted, then... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OOO EMMM GEEE!
> 
> Hi Everybody!
> 
> ...


Just wait til you see where we started talking about your age, LOL...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you greatly. I promise not to try to ran away from home again. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Welcome to the resort.
> 
> Sewbiz when you get back what do you think of my questions, or is everyone frankly scarlett sick of my messing up my sock. If you are sick of it , I will just go off into the sunset to another forum. Bitsey
> 
> Was that pitiful enough?


All you need is a cocktail.. and then keep Truckin' .... (remember that expression???)

We are here for you, always!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbiz, do you wear a costume when you go to the celtic festival??? Dress the part???


I guess I dress the part... as it's a festival of MODERN Celtic music, for the most part. So I dress as a modern day girl who wants to listen to great musicians and knit all day. You'd think I was the real thing...

There are some people outside doing Scotish Highland games and stuff like jousting, and they dress up in costumes. And bagpipers march through the grounds playing their pipes twice a day, in kilts. But that's about it for costumes. A few of the vendors dress in costumes.

Beccasmom, HELLO! Please tell me you didn't read through all 130 pages of this thread, to get here!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Everyone will need a cocktail by the time I finish this. This is worse than southern gal with the fake fingernails. I am going back again today. I want this problem over with. B

They will probably ban me from the shop.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No Bitsey, they won't ban you. They will be happy to get you on the right track, because they know, once you've master the sock, you will be back for more sock yarn all the time as you will be addicted............like me!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=carver,+ma&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x89e4bf21f197394d:0x1f9d00e29f9225f1,Carver,+MA&gl=us&ei=SlBqTviSMYjgsQKA-NjVBA&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=2&v

Here is Carver, MA its toward Boston.. isn't everything??? lol

Probably 1.5 to 2 hour drive from you


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

BY THE WAY....Knitting...how did you make out with your heel?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I made it!! Phew! Ok. First things first! 

Happy Birthday Nina!!  I hope you enjoy your day. May you be granted all your wishes this year. Felicidades  

That cake in the picture looked delish! and I don't even like chocolate. I hope you're getting a good cake! Oooh I think i have to go to Veniero's tonight. YUMM!

I too hope the rivers steer clear of Mary-Rose. May she be safe and sound... this weather can drive anyone nuts. 

Barbara Ann good to hear you're feeling better and that sock rocks! Very pretty! I have yet to go to a rennaisance fair... Good to know where there will be one. I'm going to look into them. Where in NY is the Wool festival you're attending?

Bitsey I'm right with you!! I've had to restart several 
times. I put the sock yarn down and started a slipper. LOL Close enough... I will try it again during the weekend. 

Sewbiz, I want to wear your socks! They look so comfy! So pretty.

Knitgalore and Bitsey! I wanna see pictures of your socks 

You guys are all awesome! I missed you really. 

OH! I am the baby so far...... lol just turned 35


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi City... I thought you were probably the baby.

Did Knitting have her heel lesson yet? Do tell...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Trasara. Hi BGL. Hi Beccasmom


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Being the baby... I don't know if that's good or bad. But I do have a smile on my face =} teehehe


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I was just telling my uncle and his wife yesterday (my neighbors), by the end of my day which was exhausting, that i want to retire, go through menopause already and knit all day.  lol 

I'll refrain from posting his reply... but let's just say he's Puerto Rican, inhis 40's, always was and is very much a ladies man and thought i should be doing other stuff with my time!! =X


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I was just telling my uncle and his wife yesterday (my neighbors), by the end of my day which was exhausting, that i want to retire, go through menopause already and knit all day.  lol
> 
> I'll refrain from posting his reply... but let's just say he's Puerto Rican, inhis 40's, always was and is very much a ladies man and thought i should be doing other stuff with my time!! =X


LOL... knitting does keep us out of trouble. (Unless we are supposed to be cleaning the house, or cooking, or working!  )


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I made it!! Phew! Ok. First things first!
> 
> Happy Birthday Nina!!  I hope you enjoy your day. May you be granted all your wishes this year. Felicidades
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

no lesson yet, haven't been able to get away from this phone!!!!

City, there should be a fair at Bear Mt. not too far from you...

I so know that u r the baby because u have yet to fall in love with cholcolate.. menopause does that to u!!!

Rheinbeck, is just up the road from u on rt 9..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have to agree there. Knitting gets in the way of housework! LOL

I haven't heard about Knitting's heel lesson yet. Wonder how she made out.

City. the festival is in Rhinebeck. I'm not sure where it is but since I"m on a bus, it doesn't matter! It's on October 15. At least that's when I'm going. Do a search and see how far Rhinebeck is from you.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

He's starting to sound like my son, who insists I get a boyfriend. LOL 

In spanish we have a saying.... Mejor me quedo sola que mal acompa~ada. Translated: I'd rather be alone than in bad company. 

The time will come..... 
---------------------------------

So what are everyone's plans for the weekend?? I keep forgetting that's it's 9/11. Maybe more like I keep blocking it out.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

picnic for college kids. That's my Saturday. Sunday is unknown right now.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok.

Here's what I found:

New York Renaissance Faire
Saturdays, Sundays & Labor Day 
Aug. 6th - Sept. 25th, 2011 
Sterling Forest  10am - 7pm
Tuxedo Park, NY  Ph: 845.351.5171
Route 9 straight up.

Go to the Rhinebeck Sheep and Wool festival in October.

http://www.sheepandwool.com/

OCTOBER 15th & 16th, 2011 Saturday 9AM-5PM Sunday 10AM-5PM
also Route 9 straight up.

Very cool. I see if I can do both. Let's see.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well let me know if you go to Rhinebeck. Like I said I'm going on the 15th. Perhaps we will meet up!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Knitting...... I've never liked chocolate. Let's see when I get there. Maybe it'll change. 

House work..... bah humbug! lol 

I'm glad I have a teenager. He makes me laugh though... The other day he said to me: "Mom, I think I reconsidered what I thought about having kids." I said what do you mean? He says: "It will be nice to have kids so i can tell them what to do"

ALL because I said go throw out the garbage and do the dishes. =O Meanwhile, I was doing laundry, trying to scrub the bathroom and trying to cook and cleaning up after Mia Rose at the same time. Go figure..... 

-----------------------------------------

I don't think I'll be going to the memorial. I start hyperventilating when I go down there. I've tried. I'm going to stay home and reminisce the good times. 

----------------------------------------------------

I'm going to be heading out. Hopping on the train. Talk to you ladies later tonight. 



Ciao bellas!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds good Barbara! Most likely I will. I've been dying to go to a yarn heaven! lol 

Til later


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

7 ROWS....COUNT THEM..........7 No twisting. Later chicks. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> 7 ROWS....COUNT THEM..........7 No twisting. Later chicks. B


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So what are everyone's plans for the weekend??


CELTIC FEST, JACKSON!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> 7 ROWS....COUNT THEM..........7 No twisting. Later chicks. B


Great Bitsey... see, we knew you would conquer it! You are KNITTER, hear you roar!

City, I don't blame you for staying away from the memorial. That day still burns vivid in my mind. I can't stand to see it politicized.... grrrrr :evil:

And I love your saying about being alone better than in bad company. I've always told my kids that.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Sewbiz really quickly, My sister is going to Tuesday Morning in Harrisonburg. What is the name of the yarn that you purchased and how much was it. Thank Bits. Be back later...dinner.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, do have 7 rows, I feel like a new woman. We ripped out and she started my differently than the teacher...much easier. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Sewbiz really quickly, My sister is going to Tuesday Morning in Harrisonburg. What is the name of the yarn that you purchased and how much was it. Thank Bits. Be back later...dinner.


The sock yarn is Araucania Ranco and it's selling here for $5.99 and $6.99. They have multis and solids, but the solids are more like semi-solid, with variations of the same tone. All are pretty!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you so much. Of course hers most likely will not have it but it is worth a try. I am excited, about my sock. Instead of casting on and immediately dividing the yarn, she had me rib one row then we divided it. Boy what a difference that made. So I sat and knitted for a 6 more row and I kept checking with her to make sure I was not twisting. When I got home I knitted another couple of rows. I fee good about it now. She did say the firt two rows are the hardest and it was awhole nother animal in knitting. Anyway I am happy. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Boy, I need more light in here. My typos are horrible. Next thing to learn to take a picture and post it. I feel like the last kid on the block. Bitsey

PS Anyone hear from Maryrose? She did say a week. But I worry. B


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all I have to dash in a few minutes but I just wanted to say high, congrats City being the baby at our age is a bonus....Glad you have been enjoying your birthday knitting.
It sounds like everyone has a busy weekend planned, I am just of to an open day at the college my daughter wants to go to next year to study computer programing.So I will pop back afterlunch and see if there is anyone to chat with.
ps Well done Bitsey we all knew you could do it!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the congrats. Sorry I have been such a crab for the past week. It was so bad I was beginning to wonder if I was starting to get dementia. Glad that is over. So, tomorrow I can have a productive day knitting my sock. Oh, they sounds wonderful. I have to catch up with you all. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning trasara, and talk with you later. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, shopping for the BBQ is done. In the morning I have to get all the rest of the stuff together. Boy oh boy am I glad I only do this once a year for these college kids. I just spent a small fortune on burgers and hot dogs. College kids can do some eating, oh yeah!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes they can. I had four kids, but 3 were girls, and I always had boys over here and they were also friends with my son so we usually fed lots of people. Going to Costco always scared me to death. You will have fun tomorrow. Have a dog with the works for me . Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That's where I did the shopping..Costco. Can't beat it for large amounts.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thank you so much. Of course hers most likely will not have it but it is worth a try. I am excited, about my sock. Instead of casting on and immediately dividing the yarn, she had me rib one row then we divided it. Boy what a difference that made. So I sat and knitted for a 6 more row and I kept checking with her to make sure I was not twisting. When I got home I knitted another couple of rows. I fee good about it now. She did say the firt two rows are the hardest and it was awhole nother animal in knitting. Anyway I am happy. Bits


I hope she finds some for you...

Once you join your sock into a circle, if it's not twisted then, it can't twist later. It's joined. The only danger of twisting is when you join it. But you can always work a few rows straight, back and forth (unjoined) and then join them. That is easier for a lot of people, to see that their knitting is hanging straight down from the needles when they go to join it into a circle. You just have to go sew up a little seam where you knitted back and forth at first.

_By jove, I think she's got it..._


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> PS Anyone hear from Maryrose? She did say a week. But I worry. B


I believe Maryrose is unplugged at the moment. Let's hope she and her belongings are dry.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yay! Bitsey is knitting socks!!! You are so going to be addicted to them! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning, Trasara!

We don't have Costco here. Is it a good store?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HI everyone who is still on!!!

I am back from the LYS...

She showed me how to do the heel turn.. and the gussets and now I am working on decreasing the gussets.. 

She said that since I have an extremely high arch I should decrease every turn... and try try try it on... 

so off I go...

Hopefully, I got it... 

I also had birthday cupcakes waiting for me...The woman is amazing.. I love her!!!!!

Hope you all do well over the weekend...

I am sure we all remember exactly where we were on that terrible day!!!! 

Kal (DH) actually was in Manhattan and ran to help, but was turned away.. 

I was in Miami watching the whole thing unfold on TV.. We knew right away it was a terrorist act... Horrible Horrible Horrible..

A old neighbor of mine (he wasn't old, he was a gorgeous fireman) when I lived in Manhattan, died that day along with others I knew...

We need to take at least a moment on Sunday to remember these poor souls and pray that their families have found peace...

Where were you when you heard???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Costco is a huge warehouse. Like Sam's Club or BJ's.

On 9/11 I was at work. The UPS guy came to the window with a delivery and said something was going on in NY with the twin towers. So I went to the back room and turned the TV on to see what he was talking about. Next thing I knew everyone was in there. Crying. Couldn't believe our eyes. No, I will never forget. I felt so helpless, and afraid.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Knitting My daughter was working (the youngest) for SAIC a government contractor and she woulde go back and forth between McLean and the Pentagon. Where the plane went in was exactly where she worked. Luckily she was not there that day. Horrible. Makes me sick

Sewbiz you do not have a costco? Oh my lord. Best meats (large packages that you have to break down) fish, chicken. Best buys for ziplocks..you are buying a carton. TP, laundry detergent, I buy vegetables (cnned by the case) my only problem is sometimes they have salads (potato or pasta) but it is 3 lbs. so I never get it. But their cheeses...wonderful. I also will do some Xmas shopping these they have wonderful gifts. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will go down to Newport News Va. for Costco. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

If you have never been to a big warehouse store, be ready for a real shock..

I remember the first time I walked into one.. My mouth must have hung open.. it was so Huge, it is almost incomprehensible.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I like Costco. I spend a small fortune in there! But like Bitsey says, they have the best meats. I always get their meats and break down the packages for freezing. And with 3 dogs, I get the large bags of dog food. And they have wonderful bakery stuff, made there and fresh. Everything is in bulk. But cheaper that way.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> If you have never been to a big warehouse store, be ready for a real shock..
> 
> I remember the first time I walked into one.. My mouth must have hung open.. it was so Huge, it is almost incomprehensible.


That's how I felt when I first walked into Webs! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > If you have never been to a big warehouse store, be ready for a real shock..
> ...


When and if I ever get back there.. I MUST MAKE SURE I get to WEBS!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


Oh you will. I will drive up to Lenox and pick your butt up and take you there myself!!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Have you ever been to Webs?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

On 9/11 I turned on the computer and saw a photo of the first tower with smoke pouring out of it. We turned on the TV and were watching when the second plane hit. Everyone in the family was glued, and totally horrified. I started calling my closest friends, saying, "Turn on the TV, just turn on the TV!" What an awful day. I still feel just as horrified right now, thinking about it again.

I think they need to do these big memorials EVERY year, not just on ten year anniversaries... We must always remember, never forget!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Is there a WEBS in Virginia? Or is it local? Costco is great to go to if you want to stock. Their olive oil is the best. They have the best marinated artichoke hearts...capers....so I always buy extra and store them. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

We have Sam's Club, I just didn't know Costco was the same thing. I am not a Sam's member anymore because a)I rarely need to buy in such quantity, b) nothing seemed to be any cheaper, and c) I have an attitude about having to PAY for a membership to shop somewhere.

Does Costco require you to buy a stupid membership?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think Webs is only in MA. But you can shop online and they ship. Their website is www.yarn.com

They have wonderful customer service, and ship quickly. And when they have a sale, it's usually a good one!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You are right Sewbiz. They need to show those towers every year and the horror. But I noticed this year very little was made of D-Day. Hey the people we have in political arena and the news media want us to forget it all. I noticed this year the NY mayor has said no religious figures will be at the memorial. What a crock.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, costco too charges for membership


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, you have to buy a membership. But they also have an optical department, pharmacy, auto repair and tires, plus you can purchase gas. They have great electronics section...computers, tv, etc. They also have the best towels. Usually fieldcrest or martex. Very nice and they last a long time. They also have a great book section...I always go there. Enough of costco. So no webs for me huh? Bah!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey, you need to make a trip to MA. I'll take you to Webs!

I also order from Costco online.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> You are right Sewbiz. They need to show those towers every year and the horror. But I noticed this year very little was made of D-Day. Hey the people we have in political arena and the news media want us to forget it all. I noticed this year the NY mayor has said no religious figures will be at the memorial. What a crock.


Nor any fireman or policemen, to represent the heroes who died. Totally a CROCK. There are other memorials going on, tho. Skip the ground zero one.

http://www.honorflight93.org/

and watch this video sometime this weekend:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I have ordered from Webs online, many times. It's my Go To site when I'm looking for a specific yarn, or a substitute for a specific yarn.

I think my head would explode if I could actually walk inside the physical WEBS.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We need to get together and do a Webs ROADTRIP!! LOL

Ok maybe virtually. :-(


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Today at lunch I went to this little deli downtown. Sat all by myself and was reading my book. "The Yarn Harlot". I was laughing out loud. I know people where just looking at me, but the book is really funny. I have the second one to read too, but have to finish this one first. I just don't read as much as I knit, so it is slow going for me! But purposely took the book with me instead of my sock!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> We need to get together and do a Webs ROADTRIP!! LOL
> 
> Ok maybe virtually. :-(


Okay, in my virtual roadtrip, me and all the girls from the Resort would come on up to Mass. and check into a gorgeous B&B. Then we would spend the weekend with Barb, at Rhinebeck. The following week, after we recover, we would all head out to WEBS, with Barb as our tour guide. She would know some great place to have lunch... We could spend our evenings hanging and knitting at the B&B.

Did I ever tell you, Barb, that I grew up in Natick?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think you did mention that. But Natick is pretty far from here! We are in the Western part of the state.

Wow, I sure do love your virtual roadtrip! Let's keep dreaming ladies, sometime dreams come true!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Barb who wrote the book? The Yarn Harlot...I will look for it. Have you ever read Janet Evanovich? It is the only book my daughters said that I have read where I laughed out loud. Since then, they have read them all. Let me know the author. Thanks. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, there are 17 Janet Evanovich books about Stephanie Plum. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Its called "the secret life of a knitter Yarn Harlot." written by Stephanie Pearl-McPhee


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK.. I turn my back and there are 3 pages to read.. what is up with you, women????

NO I have never been to Webs.. I left before I got back into knitting. Wish I knew about it, it might have gotten me back in sooner..

Janet Evanovich is fun, read a couple of her books too.. problem is, that once I finish a book, I totally forget about it.

It is a total CROCK not to have Clergy there. There should be one of each represented, every religion lost members that day, even Muslims. That act, to me, was a terrorist act against all humans not just Americans.

Sewbiz, I was doing exactly what you were. It was my day off and we were just lazing around that morning and watching the Today Show, and Katy Courtic was totally taken aback by what she was seeing, trying to stay composed. Thinking it was an accident etc. I knew right away and then saw the second plane turning and said.. Holy Sh*t!!!! 

It's completely etched in our minds, like the day Kennedy was shot and every other day like that. (and I was only 7 years old)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

"It is a total CROCK not to have Clergy there. There should be one of each represented, every religion lost members that day, even Muslims. That act, to me, was a terrorist act against all humans not just Americans."


AMEN!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You were only 7 years old when he was shot????!!!! Gosh I was working (secretary) in Washington DC. Lordy let me creep back to my rocking chair now. Hey Chicks, speaking of creeping..it is 10 PM on the East coast, I am heading off to my chair and watch the tube for an hour. Tomorrow my dear friends. Bits.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Before I go, how long before we hit 200 pages.?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm guessing 200 by the end of the weekend! LOL

I'm heading for bed. Gotta get up early and get things ready for this BBQ tomorrow.

Have a fantastic night everyone!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nah, will take longer than that, I hope. Otherwise, tomorrow morning when I get up I will have tons of pages to read!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm back,
On 9/11 my hubby came in at 6am and said that America had been bombed something bad was happening so we got up and like all of you we were glued to the Tv it was really creepy everything that was going on and although it had happened a hours before around midnight each replay was like it was just happening. I find it hard to believe it has been 10 years already!

We have just had the first costco's open in Aus the closest to us is in Lidcome about a 40 minute drive can'[t say I have been tempted yet.


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

Y'all please count me in when the weekend knitting getaway gets closer! Speaking of where were you when, I too was seven. We were behind the school in a crowd waiting for the busses. My best friend, who was a mischief, came out of the building saying, "The President is shot!". I told her that was not a nice thing to say. No, it wasn't. 
My DH had taken his mother for a drive in the country the morning of 9/11/01. I was supposed to have gone too, but my mother called and really needed something. We spent the morning glued to the tv. DH and MIL saw eagles nesting near the river. When they got back into cell phone range, he called, told me when they expected to be home, then asked,"So, anything new going on?"


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi AuntVay welcome to the resort.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

UGH!!

My sock is coming out really nice... but!!! BIG BUT!! I was so paranoid about ladders in the corners that I knit it too small and now I can't get it over my foot to check the gussets...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I won't be online much today during the day, if at all. I have that BBQ to do. BUT, I will be back this evening!!! You can't get away from me. 

Knitting , I hope you figure that gusset out. How is Bitsey's sock?
AuntVay, welcome to the group. trasara, how is your sock coming? I don't think you've mentioned it in a bit. Sewbiz is probably done her sock and now is sitting at the Festival enjoying the music!! I know I've missed by name a ton of our ladies, just in a hurry to get this stuff together for the BBQ.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barb my sock is plodding along I have spent most of this week making a top for my god daughters birthday tomorrow,also have had 2 cakes to make after tomorrow my time is my own again......and I plan to knit!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Whew!! I was gone yesterday and could only get on in the wee hours of the morning. I found that my chatty new friends had been very talkative while i was gone. I had to read from page 126 to 136. We will hit 200 before you know it. I remember 9/11. I was working in a factory, and our bosses brought a tv into an area where we could all view the devastation. My grandson lived in N.J. Just across from where it was going on. His children went to a school where many of the students had lost family members. That is only one of millions of sad stories. Thursday p.m. there was a t/v program about the children of 9/11. Some were not even born when their fathers were killed as that senseless thing happened. So happy barbeque Barb, keep on knitting Bitsey, happy Celtic music sewbizgal. I am only a couple rows ahead of you Bitsey. Do you think we are lagging just because we are SO OLD!!? And I too pray Maryrose is okay. Just busy. Moving is tough. And late birthday to knitting. I had a piece of cake for you. Giggle, giggle!! That is a little less than LOL. He-he. So back to my cuppa and my knitting. Welcome all you new members. We are a great group. Whatever help you may need there is somebody here that can help. I am off to do a good deed for someone to commemorate 9/11. Have a great day all of you.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Trasara, that sock is going to be awesome. What a great choice of heathery colors.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi AuntVay, welcome to our humble abode, The Resort... Love your avatar pic! Tee hee...

Barb, have a wonderful cook-out! That is a great thing you are doing for those kids.

Trasara, that sock looks perfect and so pretty.

I'm just checking in and will head out in a minute. I'm going to squeeze in an early morning SPIN class at the gym (not yarn spinning-- cycling!) and then head over to the Celtic Fest. My son is going up in a private plane this morning! Then he will meet me at the festival. He and I love Celtic music-- the hubby, not so much. He can't hang with us all day, so we are leaving him home to keep the cats company.

I'll check tonight to see what you all have talked about today. Happy Saturday!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

OH! Project Runway-- I think Josh should go home and begin therapy sessions right away. But that's what they want us to think, right? He's such a nasty person and so full of his ugly little self...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Here I am talking to myself again, but when you get back sewbiz can you tell me the secret of undoing hanks of yarn. I don't have a winder or swift so I just have to do it myself. Soooooo!! What is the secret to undoing the hanks. I thought all I would have to do is clip the little circles of yarn and just begin winding. Well!! I ended up with 3 seperate balls of yarn. I know I cut the wrong thread or something. Is there a secret to doing it right? Thanks


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Just got back from a church sale and purchased a great 1940's chair for $7.00. Does not even need to be reupholstered except for alittle wear on one arm and the color...pale pink. I will see how long it lives here ..may go to a child. Love that sock yarn that was shown. 

Well, I just knitted one more row on my sock....yeaaaaaa!
Knitgalore I was reading some place to use a lampshade..undo the screw at the top pf lamp and just let it spin.....but you need to figure something out to wind it so it can be apull skein. I would have to do the same thing if I find any of that yarn. I can't think of what you could use for a yarn winder. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I had a loving husband who would just stick his little arms out for me and I could wind away. Thanks for the info. I have gotten to the SS after the ribbing. We are such slow pokes aren't we? Oh welll, if you do something often enough you will get good at it.Have a great day, I guess everybody is pretty busy. I went to a quilt expo yesterday. Walked around all day shopping and looking, so I am simply resting today. Then we have a special church service tomorrow to remember the folks of 9/11. Lest we could ever forget.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey, I went to you tube and I now think I have a handle on SSK. Just typed in SSK stitch and up it came. When you get there. I was there but now am back to the beginning.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes I am an old slow poke. It just took me forever to learn this...I thought I had dementia. But at last. Hopefully my Sister is in Harrisonburg, Va. she is going to Tuesday Morning and she is going to look for some of that yarn...Hope she can find at least a couple of hanks for me. Later. Got to try and get in at least ten more rows. My teacher is having us do the rib all of the way down. That is good for me. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What is SSK?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

When we get the gusset all picked up then on one sode we knit 2 tog and when we get around to the other side we SSK. Check out youtube. But don't worry for awhile. We have to get there first.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

ok. back to my sock. later chick. b


----------



## GramAnn1940 (Jun 2, 2011)

I sure wouldn't mind having that.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Here I am talking to myself again, but when you get back sewbiz can you tell me the secret of undoing hanks of yarn. I don't have a winder or swift so I just have to do it myself. Soooooo!! What is the secret to undoing the hanks. I thought all I would have to do is clip the little circles of yarn and just begin winding. Well!! I ended up with 3 seperate balls of yarn. I know I cut the wrong thread or something. Is there a secret to doing it right? Thanks


Hi, Good Morning to everyone...

I have been reading all these posts I always miss, being on the wrong side of the country...

But had to jump in and help here...since sewbiz is out doing her celtic stuff..

What I do with a hank.. is open it carefully and drape it over a chair back. Depending on how big the hank is.. sometimes I would put two chair backs together and move them out until the yarn is taut.. then check the strings.. make sure you see a knot somewhere in the strings, tying the hank together.. One of them will be the beginning and end of the hank.. So do it carefully and you will figure it out.. Then I start to wind it around my thumb and pinky first.. The ball has to be loose or you lose the tension of the yarn.. once I have a big winded up bunch I start to wind it in a ball..

If you have a swivel chair that works well since the chair will swivel as you pull the yarn into the ball..

Hope that explanation was easy enough and understandable..

I just got a ball winder, and have yet to buy a swift...

The basic principle is to find something that will hold the hank stretched out so that you can work it and see what you are doing.

I have even used my knees...

Have a marvelous day my friends... BBQ, Festivals, baking cakes... whatever you do, do it well!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

About SSKs.. 

I can't do them with the way that I knit.. so I figured out that I need to k2tog from the front.. 

I knit the Eastern European way, not Continental or throwing... I'm weird like that... and in so many other ways too!!!!!

I am determined to finish this sock today...so off I go..

Oh and I can't show you how it looks on my foot, because I made the top way too small and it doesn't go over my foot.. but I have a friend who wears a size 4.5 shoe and it should fit her fine. So it will be her Christmas present this year. And I just found out she has a sock fetish, would you believe, and never had a pair of handmade socks. 

Off I go to sock land!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks knitting. I am happy to hear about the knots. As I said I ended with 3 balls as I had done it wrong.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Better 3 balls then a jumbled mess that you can't do anything with!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Knitting, sleepyhead. You can slso use a lampshade just undo the top finial. I am moving along on my sock. Not a fast knitter but I have a whole inch. In that little yarn, that is alot. Bits.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

True. Go knit and so will I.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you know about joining yarn with the Russian join?? Someone said that they wet the two ends and rub them together until they fuse and just keeps knitting.. we need to ask our expert if it will hold that way..
What a great way for ends. That way we don't have so many little knots to weave in..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Knitting, sleepyhead. You can slso use a lampshade just undo the top finial. I am moving along on my sock. Not a fast knitter but I have a whole inch. In that little yarn, that is alot. Bits.


That's why I didn't like socks.. it would take forever to see any progress


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It keeps us off the streets. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH yeah, I am really worried about what you might be doing on a street corner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And at your age!!!! Tsk Tsk Tsk!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey now. just a figure of speech. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know.. I know.. just joshin' with you!!!!! You know that!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know..just have to give you a hard time. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You definitely aren't the only one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So what's your weekend gonna be like??

Just knitting???

Finally have peace and quiet???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Gonna go catch up on my TV watching Online..

Did you see project runway??

I loved Vicktor's gown.. 

I think Anthony Ryan might win.. but Josh is a nut job...

Burt is kinda old fashion but puts a garment together beautifully..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I cannot stand Princess Josh...he is literally a drama queen. He needs to go. Also his little blonde friend hanging on to he coat tails. I am so tired of the two of them. I wish Burt would start using his imagination. But I don't think it is in his make-up to do these wild wacko things. I would just like to see him do something so outstanding to knock everyone's socks off. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

He did the first week, remember? He won the challenge...

He worked for Halston and if you remember how Halston designed.. It was about materials and clean lines.. not crazy at all.. and I think that is how he designs..

I think, because everyone is so much younger than him they cut him off.. but I don't think he is so bad and since he is a recovering alcoholic he doesn't have that attitude that the others have.
But we will see where it goes...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

He needs to take control. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I also think the other guy who made the shorts and top needs to go.. he has no sense of style at all..

Anne (?) she does beautiful work, but did she deserve to win this week? just because she put the prints together well??

HUM!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yea, he does. But I was surprised that they threw off what's her name with the white hair....she never got an opportunity with the princess and blondie around. It was her print design that Burt used on that dress.....nothing said about that design. But it was more politically correct to throw her off than the princess...well, you know Michael Kors just got married to his partner with his mom in attendance. So, who knows if anything is fair. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

But don't forget the Princess Josh is better for TV ratings...
So they have to get rid of some of the quiet ones..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

This is so true..the more dramatics, the bigger the audience. Of course my hubby hates the fact that I watch this. In the beginning of the show (the first few seasons) I thought that I saw really good designs..not this wacky stuff. And screw the group stuff. Let each designer do their own thing..that is the only fair way you can eliminate. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree.. I don't get the textile designs.. did it have to be black and white? and how boring!!

It's about designers of CLOTHING not costumes...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Agreed. We should be on that show.!!!! As the judges.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Agreed. We should be on that show.!!!! As the judges.


yup.. actually, i did go to school for design, you know!! BUT I HATE SEWING!!! so between us all (you, me, sewbiz, barbara ann etc) we would would kill it!!!! show them how its done..

I would rather watch them make the garments and leave all the drama somewhere else...

They never have any knitted items.. wouldn't it be cool to incorporate some knitting or crochet stuff?

Dolca and Gabanna had crochet stuff on their runway last year...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, just got back from porch sitting. I f they had knitted stuff...it would have been machine knitted. I have one of these in the attic of my house in Warrenton> My youngest and her hubby live there they want to buy. We shall see if and when they can. But anyway, if I could have rented a knitting machine before buying it i would have and never would have bought it. It is loud, you can't take it with you...it was like a michine...a sewing machine is far more personal than a knitting machine. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You do know that you can sell it on KP... just decide how much you want for it and list it..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is 2 1/2 hours away. I would rather give it to someone who really wanted it. I bought that in 1986 or 87 it is a Singer. If you want it it is yours pay for shipping..I have the knitter and the ribber I have books, all of the junk. but that also uses a dfifferent yarn. It is not the same yarn we knit with. This machine does a fine knit. It is not the bulky machine. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola everybody. So I too had a little catching up to do. 

Today I decided to relax. I mean really relax.I did nothing, just a little bit of knitting this morning. Read her some books, she played with her toys while Qubo was on. My daughter got up around 630 this morning. Grrr! Around 1pm we went back to bed for a "nap" and got up around 5. So i made dinner, we ate and here I am. 

Sounds like mostly everyone is out and about. Knitting and Bitsey HI! I saw you were the last two here. And Aunt... I don't know if she's still around. 

Hope everyone's day is going well.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

He3y City, I have almost 1 1/2 inches on my sock.. I did it. I just graduated from kindergarten. I can't wait. My instructor is making us do a ribbed sock all of the way down.. Which I think is a good thing to learn. Hey when you get my age, learning someing new is good. You have saved some grey cells. My little precious is in Warrenton with her mama. But I should see her in October. Your little one is precious. How is your sewing going? Let me know if I can be of help. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Ladies!! I've missed all the fun.

The BBQ is finally over, and so is the cleanup. Now it's time to relax and do some knitting.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Welcome back, you were missed good to have you home. I know everyone had a great time. Now is yours. Time to rest, knit and chat. What is hubby going to do while you are "resting"? Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome back city and barb... 

Bits and I have been talking project runway trash..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How was the BBQ? What did you make?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks!
I saw the project runway talk. I've never seen the show. 

Mike is still at the BBQ location (my sisters place as she is disabled and able to use her wheel chair there) having a few beers with the police officers. They come to the BBQ each year and are off duty so they can have a few beers with Mike. I came home and fed the dogs and now sitting and knitting. Mike will be home soon I'm sure.

We had the BBQ at my sisters this year. Usually it's at my house, but like I said my sister is in a chair so she has difficulty getting in and out of my house. Once in she's ok, but a BBQ is outside so using the bathroom is an issue for her. The BBQ is for all of my tenants and the community police officers. Karen (sister) and her family rent one of my apartments so it all works out nicely.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It sounds like it was fun. I am going to sit for awhile and I will be back. B. Let me know if anyone hears from Maryrose or sewbiz. We should have vocal computers. So we could just hollar when we have something to say. That would drive the hubbys crazy. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> It sounds like it was fun. I am going to sit for awhile and I will be back. B. Let me know if anyone hears from Maryrose or sewbiz. We should have vocal computers. So we could just hollar when we have something to say. That would drive the hubbys crazy. B


LOL But an awesome idea!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I would have to have headphones. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's called SKYPE and I use it all the time.. you can even have video conference calls.. and we can all talk to each other at the same time


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So, I would hae to fix my hair and put on my face to be on the computer.....oooo


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

HAHA Good going Bitsey! I'll have to start mine tonight when Mia get's to sleep. She doesn't let me do much with my needles. or the machine. She tried to knock it off the table... That tells you she's the one and ONLY in my life lol My goodness. Have any ideas for that? I tried to put that gate up at the door she was rabid with fury!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What in the heck is LMAO.....what I need a language class. You computer people....what is this..."like valley talk" "I mean totally". Sorry I Just don't get it...Maybe I am too old. Think I will stick with knitting and sewing.

Knitting...Why do you hate sewing? You can work the beautiful fabrics just like the yarn. I love it. I don't want to make clothes...I would if a grandaughter needed a gown. But other than that I sew things that give me fun. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

oh oh... trouble brewing....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

She is jealous because she sees you having fun. get some very large needles, (and this is only when we are having mommy time) and one bit of very large yarn and let her play. (Or you could use strips of fabric). B The large needles could have filed down ends.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry it took so long to reply. I had read everyone's account of 9/11 and was going to write about mine... but it quickly turned into a book. WHile it wasn't as dramatic and physical as the experience of lots of folks there, I was there too. Didn't stay for the whole thing. My life revolved around that area. I just knew a plane would run into it one day. All of us smokers would stand out there contemplating this from time to time. Bc they all passed by so close!! We never imagined this would happen...... 

I've attached a word doc IF and only if you want to read it. It's a rough account. I never wrote it out before. Maybe I should and leave it for the kids......


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Or she could paint while you knit. Let her sit at the table and she can paint


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO means laughing my ass off =D 

Bitsey... In my case LMFAO!! F=Fat


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am sorry maybe I will read it another dy. I can't tonight. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I have been here but don't know Runway from Garfield Goose, so just kept on knitting. I am so happy!! My swap was here when I picked up my mail. I was so excited. I will put a pic on swaps posts. I kept at my redone socks and found on youtube what is SSK. Now when I get there I will know what to do. I read somewhere today that K2tog could be used both sides, but since they both slant the same way it wouldn't be the way we are being taught. I am here to learn from sewbiz. I am not ready to try a pattern in my socks but when I get these done I will have the knowledge to try it. So the barbeque sounds good, and bitsey you are doing great. I would love to be able to talk with other KPers. And think how good it would be if sewbiz could help us when we get stuck. And I am really proud of you Barbara ann. I bet you have your 2nd sock done. And knitting, think of it as a finished Christmas gift. So Bitsey Keep on keepin' on


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for writing it for the first time and sharing it with us.

I haven't read it yet. Want to do it tomorrow when we should. Give some respect to the day. 

I love the idea bits had about giving the baby yarn and blunt needles and tell her to copy mommy .. every little girl wants to be mommy!!!! Great idea...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

No worries at all Bitsey. I just wrote it out now and only attached it bc it turned out long and so we won't have to look at it when we go over the pages.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I gave her some size 17 needles and some chunky pink yarn, started it for her but she was quickly bored. LOL Right now, they only way she let me sit here and type is because she has 3 cubes of toys sprawled out on the floor. OMG. I keep saying to her it's clean up time. And she says Yeah get up! My son is at grandma's for the weekend. I'm going to put her in bed around 9 and start to clean. Being that we had such a long and wonderful nap, I'm going to stay up longer to clean up and see how much I can get done on the sock.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I gave her some size 17 needles and some chunky pink yarn, started it for her but she was quickly bored. LOL Right now, they only way she let me sit here and type is because she has 3 cubes of toys sprawled out on the floor. OMG. I keep saying to her it's clean up time. And she says Yeah get up! My son is at grandma's for the weekend. I'm going to put her in bed around 9 and start to clean. Being that we had such a long and wonderful nap, I'm going to stay up longer to clean up and see how much I can get done on the sock.


They're the plastic one's from lion brand.... just in case anyone wondered


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know, I was watching the news drinking my coffe when thay talked about the first plane. Then of course we watched the second one. Then my heart stopped my nephew was working at the stock exchange and I thought my youngest daughter was at the pentagon exactly where the place hit. It was a long horrific day. All thos heroic epople and NY has a Mayor that will not let the firemen come or religious people, but he will have the politicians. Just like our president (and notice I used lower case). Sorry I try not to be political. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah. Lot's of folk FUMING over not letting the depts in. It's all bull!

I keep saying.... there is room for a million folks to go see the ball drop and they have the security to cover it. Explain why on earth they can't accomodate them all downtown tomorrow. 

I'm not going! Besides, 90 West Street can kiss my butt! They've redone it into a residential building and wont let me dropf off flowers because it'll bother the residents.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

my sock is not done, just working on the decreasing stitches for the gusset.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

socks


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

OMGosh. I read every word and felt like I was there. I am so sorry about your sister. That is a beautiful rendition of a tragedy. Do save it for your child. Some day he will feel what you must have felt. Thank you for sharing. Alberta



citynenanyc said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply. I had read everyone's account of 9/11 and was going to write about mine... but it quickly turned into a book. WHile it wasn't as dramatic and physical as the experience of lots of folks there, I was there too. Didn't stay for the whole thing. My life revolved around that area. I just knew a plane would run into it one day. All of us smokers would stand out there contemplating this from time to time. Bc they all passed by so close!! We never imagined this would happen......
> 
> I've attached a word doc IF and only if you want to read it. It's a rough account. I never wrote it out before. Maybe I should and leave it for the kids......


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta thank you. I think I am going to consider writing it all out. 

Maybe just for my son to remember Titi Maria. He asked for her for a long time.... I wonder what he remembers. One day I'll sit down with him. Hopefully he can open up. Otherwise we try not to talk about it in my neck of the woods...

She was in an elevator going back up with milk for her bosses coffee... The elevator got stuck. She was in there with a man from anohter company in the building, George. I hope she went first...

I went there a year after. The first i had gone was the last day they allowed anyone down there. A worker from her building saw me and thought i looked so much like her asked me if i was her sister.... He took me to the elevator where she was and to her office. The building inside was completely gutted. Gone. He gave me some of her belongings.... but I lost it in an apartment fire i had in 2004. I guess it wasn't meant for me to keep. 

Ok. I don't want to depress you guys. I'm sorry. Tomorrow is a heavy day for all of us. Here and world wide. 

We can go back to socks. Thanks for listening beautiful ladies!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think everyone is tired tonight. I am going to me chair. Will check in later. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Spot on Bitsey! We're going to shower and I'm shipping Mia off to bed.  

Hopefully we all can conquer more of the sock!  

Good night and best wishes everyone!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, I like the fairy princess avatar. I bet she loves it too. I quess Knitting is having dinner at this moment. Tomorrow city. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Alberta thank you. I think I am going to consider writing it all out.
> 
> Maybe just for my son to remember Titi Maria. He asked for her for a long time.... I wonder what he remembers. One day I'll sit down with him. Hopefully he can open up. Otherwise we try not to talk about it in my neck of the woods...
> 
> ...


I, and I am sure we all, feel for your grief in losing Maria, and everyone else you were close to.

God must have had plans for you since everything you wrote about that morning shows that you were stopped at every curve so that you would be late to get to work. God works in very mysterious ways. I guess, he didn't want Chris growing up without you. You were very brave.

That moment change the way we Americans look at life and look at each other. It has changed everything we know about our safety and security. We were always naive to think we could never be harmed, unfortunately, now we know differently. Fanaticism, in any way, destroys the good in people.

Give Chris a huge hug from us tomorrow..

Your sister deserved better, they all did.

Bless you!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Knitting. God always has a plan. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Knitting. Thanks ladies. I'm giving him big hugs for sure. 

I'm grateful to be here. I'm sure you all have your fair share of trials. Like all of you I'll keep chugging along.  I always say we all have different paths I'm glad we all stopped at this intersection. We all have to continue following in His steps, in every direction He takes us. 

Thanks for hearing me out. 

You all stay safe and warm. Hopefully you're with a loved one to keep you company. If not in person, know they're beside you. 

Hugs..... (>*.*)>


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the new pix!!! Look at your little ballerina!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

My dear friend, Yes you should write it out for your son. Someday he will understand, and feel your heart in your words. I have gotten enough from your story to make my heart feel your pain. Know that our hearts are with you. And that could be published somewhere and add what you just added to it. Your friendship is a blessing to us all, and our hearts are with you in your pain. Now on to knitting!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Bitsey and Knitting. You know that's all her.... she wanted to wear it and then asked me to get her her flower hair as she calls it. lol 

She really loves being girly. Just a moment ago she saw it on the page and said: That's Mia!! OOhh how cute! That's Mia! As she was jumping up and down. 

I sat her down and was telling her I'm going to put Gabba Gabba on for you but you have to be a good girl. She said No. I said you have to be a good girl or you're going to bed. She said No, thank you. 

HA! Thank God for her I'm not like my mom, or foster mom or my grandmother. LOL 

She's something else..... I'm heading out in the morning to mom's. Dad is still in FL crossing off his bucket list. He went fishing with my uncle. Said he'd never gone before.  Bagh! I hate worms. Yuck.

Are you guys staying up?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I need to take some time away from socks, but I will be here for awhile. I dropped a stitch several rows down. I have been knitting tightly so it will be hard to pick it up. If I don't do it it can run. Oh sad face!! I wish our teacher was back. Maybe she would have some good advice.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you Alberta. That was very sweet. I can definitely feel the love.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

If he is fishing salt water no worms. Fishing is like meditation. You sit look t the water and wait. Time to think and sometimes heal. Kind of like knitting . You sit in your chair and knit and enjoy the rhythm of the needles, and it is moment of peace and thought. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta get out your smallest crochet hook. You can pick it up. Chicks...it is Two Fat Ladies...10 PM on the coast time for chair and the girls. In the am my very good friends. Stay safe and warm and say your prayers for a better tomorrow. Susan


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You know when I got frustrated with the tiny and many needles of the sock I went on to my circs and started a slipper... I dropped a stitch too. I also knit tight and tried to fix it with a crochet hook going row by row, but other stitches started coming out so i frogged the whole thing. I had only gotten about 45 rows in. :/

Right now I'm in the middle of a seed stitch square I want to send to Knitting for the knit locker charity. It was too wide for the blanket.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good night Susan! Sweet dreams.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Btw... Here's a picture of my handsome young man  He doesn't like taking pictures. So they're far and few.......


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Bit, I will do that but likely tomorrow when the light is better. I have frogged enough for now. And do not want to do it again, so I will try to pick it up..

quote=Bitsey]Alberta get out your smallest crochet hook. You can pick it up. Chicks...it is Two Fat Ladies...10 PM on the coast time for chair and the girls. In the am my very good friends. Stay safe and warm and say your prayers for a better tomorrow. Susan[/quote]


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

He is cute! Don't say we said that.. tell him we think he is "hot" lol....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG like he needs more ego stroking. LOL He's got all these teenybopper girls calling him all the time. I keep reminding him that his cell phone is for emergencies... {sigh} =)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Right! who r u kidding?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I know. It so strange watching him go through all this teenager stuff... seems like the other day it was me. 

So I'm always telling him to be good... you know, don't have too many girlfriends. Be honest about what he feels and thinks. Don't lead anyone on.... he says mom ok. The girls like me so much cause I'm good to them. 

Ok well he shut me up... LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone... Suffering from Sensory Overload here. So much good music, ALL day long! And I get to go back for the whole afternoon tomorrow!

I am (as my daughter in England says) absoluted GUTTED reading City's account of 9/11. City, I am so sorry you lost your beautiful and vivacious young sister that way! It just enrages me that we are supposed to be "tolerant" of the sick ideologies of people who would do these things-- like all of our precious lost ones were just expendable! The challenge is to FORGIVE. But I doubt I can ever forget.

City, your Chris is a handsome young man, and if the girls love him because he treats them right, you have done well with him! He is rare... and will be a prize "catch" for some young woman one day.

I also love Mia's picture in the tutu... 

Alberta, I see you got an answer to how to wind the hanks. They aren't that much fun to deal with unless you have a swift and ball winder. But they can be wound by hand, just as the onthers have told you.

For that dropped st... put a safety pin or cliping stitch marker in it so it won't go any further. Then move your sts on the needles so the place where the dropped st is is on an end. Then, as Bitsey said, get a small crochet hook and hook it back up, one row (one bar between the sts) at a time. They will be really tight, try working some tension out of the adjoining sts so you can "ladder" them back up and when you get to the top, put the st on the needles. I'm sure there must be a YOUtube video of someone doing this! Search for "picking up a dropped stitch". It won't take as long as ripping and reknitting all those rounds.

All of you guys need to be checking out your knitting every round or so. Take a good look at it for mistakes. Then you can catch them quickly, and not several inches later. Get in the habit of looking at (and admiring!) your knitting. Read it and see if everything is as it should be.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Also, Alberta, if you are able to get that stitch worked back up, don't worry about the tighter tension. YOu can pull on it a little to even it up, and when you wash the sock it should even out more.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm so dog tired... will talk to you all some more in the a.m. Goodnight.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Night you Bonnie Lass!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Dear City thankyou so much for sharing your story and telling us about your adored sister! Telling us about your sister has allowed her spirit to live on as now around the globe hers is a name we will remember i was just sharing your story with my daughters they were only 8 and 5 at the time and although they know it happened they don't really understand,they know it was bad but all the way over here it seems so far away, my youngest had just asked why the fuss? but after hearing your story she went and started watching the memorials on tv.... I think now she gets it! so thankyou!!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ps city my girls think your son is HOT!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Trasara. Thanks for your kind words. I'm glad it enlightened them. I can understand how they feel... There are lots of other things that happen on the other side of the world that don't impact us as much. It's a cruel world out there. I wish our kids would miss all of it. 

People always tell me God will only give us as much as he knows we can handle. Sometimes... 

-----------------------------

Tell the girls I said Thanks! =} I'm blushing for him LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe Tarsara you should send pix of your daughters to City.. and City you should show Chris.. then they can have a long distance relationship and neither mother will have to worry about their kid, since they are so very far apart!!!!!! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbiz! Thank you. We missed you today! Looks like tomorrow too  Have a good time!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

hahaha! Knitting you're too funny! I was going to say he's on Facebook...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Check out this video!!!

Amazing and a great tribute...

For all our artists out there...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW!!! That was awesome!! I'm not going to say the outcome, so everyone can be surprised too. My goodness. What a genious!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Right!!! Amazing, huh?? 

There are talented people out there, that's for sure!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I couldn't see where it was going at first... of course. His vision is so unique! I was thinking he was a little off his rocker, but you said it was amazing so I was waiting and then he spun it to the right side.... Very nice. 

Do you paint too? was wondering. I know you're multi-talented.  

Btw I'm almost done w/ my first square for your charity.  Hopefully you have a lady soldier blanket in the making? This one's got purple and teal in it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Used too.. used to do alot of things! lol... thanks.. but I have always called myself..

A Jack of all Trade
Master of None!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Are you kidding me? You're pretty good woman! I saw that sweater dress you posted. Very nice!  

Reading the website for specifics.... I'm going to re-do it in wool. I'll keep this one for something. ok? Or do you still want it?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry, I was talking about the square and theknitlocker....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure you can send it.. I have to make one for the woman who is in charge of the swap. Not sure if you are in the swap or not.. but it has to be acrylic.. and whatever is leftover I will make for the troops.

They can use acrylic in their bunks at night (or whenever they sleep).. 

And I just want the charity to be a success, so I will work with whatever I get and adjust it accordingly...

Thanks for the work...and the compliments, I had a great tutor help me with that sweater, I will miss her when I move and hope I will be able to find someone like her in Florida..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't believe we're still up. Yep, I"m in the swap. Remember I started the whole blanket snowball... Sorry! LOL

Will send stuff as often as i can. I have a thing for men in uniform =P

So FL eh? I recently had the opportunity to move to Ocala. But I don't know anyone there and it's far from the people I know. I didn't want to pick up and go blindly...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Here is the little top I have been knitting this week, it fits lovely I thought that it would be too big. Now I can get on with my socks.
Knitting I like the idea of extremely long distant dating lol.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29370-1.html


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Wash the floors, hang the washing,ironing or knitting oh what to do first? 

This weekend feels like it is over before it even started. 
It sounds like everyone has been having a very busy weekend.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You guys staying up all night. There won't be anyone to talk to today.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies! I crashed early last night, totally exhausted from the BBQ.

I'm up having my coffee. Good to see you Alberta. You have all been a bit chatty last night. I had to read through 3 pages. And everyone said they were going to bed! LOL

City, your boy is very attractive. He's gonna break a few hearts!

Trasara, that top you made is beautiful! I love it!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning Barbara Ann. Good to see you so bright and chipper. Yes we have a chatty group. Bet some of them are going to sleep for awhile. But I hung with them until I turned into a pumpkin and had to give it up. Are your socks finished? I am on my heel flap, but had to fix a dropped stitch. I am nearly ready to say I am not cut out for socks, but refuse to let a little thing like a sock beat me. Too stubborn for that.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Don't give up now Knitgalore, It will be worth it in the end.
I have been reading the history of sock making it is amazing to think we are knitting them just like they did over a hundred years ago.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement tresara. I will hang until I have 2 socks done and I will be so proud of myself. Sewbiz is so patient. Bitsey and I are lagging behind, but still in the hunt. I was going to say race, but........


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> hahaha! Knitting you're too funny! I was going to say he's on Facebook...


Uh oh... I'd leave that one alone. Kids have a way of doing crazy things and distance is no obstacle any more. Look at all the wives/husbands who have left their spouses and families to run off with someone they met online. I know of THREE, personally!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Knitgalore, I have not finished the second sock yet. I'm on the foot stitches. So it's moving along quickly. Maybe today as I hope today is a laundry and knitting day. 

Sewbizgirl I know a lot of people who have met online. Mike and I are one. I was living in NJ and he here in MA. We "bumped" into each other in a general chat room. Not a matching site. Anyway, we "chatted" for months on the computer. Then finally got enough courage up to speak on the phone. The we finally met in person at a public park. I think back and crack up, but I guess being careful was a smart thing. Anyway, My job was ending in NJ months later. I stayed to the end, took the severance pay, moved to MA. Had the cutest little apartment. Loved living alone! LOL Got job up here within days of moving here. About a year later, I moved in with Mike Three years after that, we got married. We were both going through nasty divorces at the time we met online. I think maybe we were a supporting sounding board for each other. Maybe that's what drew us together. I don't know. I do know he's my rock. I adore him. And I know he does me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Here is the little top I have been knitting this week, it fits lovely I thought that it would be too big. Now I can get on with my socks.
> Knitting I like the idea of extremely long distant dating lol.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29370-1.html


That is so sweet. Love the sparkly ruffle! I bet she loved it... :-D :-D :-D


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks , yes she put it on straight away and was quite happy to pose for photos.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl I know a lot of people who have met online. Mike and I are one. I was living in NJ and he here in MA. We "bumped" into each other in a general chat room. Not a matching site. Anyway, we "chatted" for months on the computer. Then finally got enough courage up to speak on the phone. The we finally met in person at a public park. I think back and crack up, but I guess being careful was a smart thing. Anyway, My job was ending in NJ months later. I stayed to the end, took the severance pay, moved to MA. Had the cutest little apartment. Loved living alone! LOL Got job up here within days of moving here. About a year later, I moved in with Mike Three years after that, we got married. We were both going through nasty divorces at the time we met online. I think maybe we were a supporting sounding board for each other. Maybe that's what drew us together. I don't know. I do know he's my rock. I adore him. And I know he does me.


That is a wonderful story and I'm glad you met! And even more glad that you both are happy. But I do know of three families ripped apart because one spouse was having a secret online relationship, and then one day just abandoned spouse, children, and all, and ran off. That's a whole different thing. And they were all on Facebook.

For teenagers: When you are young, romance can be a HUGE distraction and temptation. Reality takes a back seat! Been there, done that, to a certain extent...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Isn't that half the fun of young love?haha.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone. 

I'm up. Mia woke me around 7:30. Had my moment of reflection. And then it was breakfast time. Mommy eat! She screams...

Morning Barbara. Are you feeling completely better now?

Morning Alberta were you able to fix it? Sounds like youre more than half way! Yay!

Good night Trasara, that blouse is so cute  im sure she was excited!

Morning Sewbiz! You're right. I know of a few who got married and some who almost did...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Trasara im not sending you off to bed lol sorry!  its still early there right? Like 10ish?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well, don't SHOOT me, but I have come to the end of my sock and in so doing have come up with some revisions to the pattern. I have changed a few things to make it better.

I have changed the heel st in the heel flap so that both edges of it will have slipped sts, which makes it easier for you to pick up your gusset sts.

I changed all the SSKs to "k2tog tbl" which means "knit 2 together _through the back loops_. Same look as the SSK but quicker and easier. The point is to create a left-leaning decrease. These follow the diagonal line of your left gussets. The right gussets have k2togs, which lean to the right, like the diagonal line on your right gussets. Anyway, the SSKs are now K2tog tbl.

For the length of the foot, I changed the instructions to knit "until length from final gusset decrease round measures 4 1/2", (or the length of your foot, minus 1.5").

In the toe decreases, I reworded the instructions a bit to make them clearer.

Those are all the changes. If you have not yet come to the heel flap in your first sock, use the new pattern format (below). If you have done the heel but not the toe, use the new toe format and then do your second sock heel just like you did the first.

If you have already done your first sock, just make the second one like the first, with the original pattern. Keep the new pattern for your next pair. It's better.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, Talked with my sister. She went to Tuesday morning in harrisonburg, Va. First she wasn't sure what to buy. What was the fiber contect of the sock yar that you all purchased? Thanks Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I can't believe we're still up. Yep, I"m in the swap. Remember I started the whole blanket snowball... Sorry! LOL
> 
> Will send stuff as often as i can. I have a thing for men in uniform =P
> 
> So FL eh? I recently had the opportunity to move to Ocala. But I don't know anyone there and it's far from the people I know. I didn't want to pick up and go blindly...


LOL... See what happens when you get old??? God!! Save me.. I do stuff like this all the time.. Losing my mind...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Don't worry City I do need to get to bed it is 12.13am and I have to be back up at 6.30am for work,talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Thanks for the encouragement tresara. I will hang until I have 2 socks done and I will be so proud of myself. Sewbiz is so patient. Bitsey and I are lagging behind, but still in the hunt. I was going to say race, but........


Just because I don't want to talk about it... where do you think I stand with the sock???

UGH!!! Socks... who's idea was it anyway???

It takes so long to get anywhere with them.. I knitted all day yesterday, and I think I knitted maybe 3 inches... it's so small I feel like I am going blind.. and to think we have to make 2 of them???? :evil:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hahaha! I think i have sock fright now! I want to but im scared lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Well, don't SHOOT me, but I have come to the end of my sock and in so doing have come up with some revisions to the pattern. I have changed a few things to make it better.
> 
> I have changed the heel st in the heel flap so that both edges of it will have slipped sts, which makes it easier for you to pick up your gusset sts.
> 
> ...


Fasinating, since all the changes you did, Joyce did as we were doing the heel turn and gusset, and the same with the size of the foot.. she told me to slip the last sts next time, so that I can see the pick up easier, and told me to k2tog on both sides.. Like I said, I have a problem, cause of the way I knit, I can't do a ssk...

And... I TOO met Kal online...

But they are just kids and, you know they will get in trouble, especially that gorgeous boy!!! So why not a long distance relationship that the parents know about.. which means they monitor it???? You guys are talking about adults screwing up their lives.. (Don't we all do it one way or another?) Not kids...

Imagine, Chris saying, I know girls in Australia. He'll be the big man on the block, without all the hassles of having a girl hanging on to him.. and Trasara can feel safe that her daughter is home on the comp with a guy 10000 miles away!!! OF course, after high school if they are still talking, then you might have a problem???!!!!!!

I love that little top.. did you have to string the beads onto it, or did the yarn come with the bead already strung?

What's on the agenda today, ladies?

I have to start packing.. ugh again....

First, moving back to AZ.. then in about a month or so... moving to FLA.. .God I feel like I will never settle down..

Going for the morning tea.. ..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all, Talked with my sister. She went to Tuesday morning in harrisonburg, Va. First she wasn't sure what to buy. What was the fiber contect of the sock yar that you all purchased? Thanks Bits


Wool and nylon and if she looks at the Tues Morn label it will say "sox yarn" right above the price.....in small letters.....so she will have no problem picking it up...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok dears.... off to shower and head to moms. Til later! Ill miss you! We have a beautiful relationship here!

I keep thinking we should do something like thelma and louise! A bunch of thelma's and louise's. Lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

City...thelma and louise die. Driving into the grand canyon doesn't do a whole lot for me. I am begging off that road trip. I think that they were two sickies. Bits

Hey knitting, wish I could help you move. Good luck and keep us posted. Won't you miss the bright lights of Vegas?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry! When i think of them, i think road trip and wind blowing in the hair. =D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

If my hair were blowing in the wind...I would have to spend an hour trying to brush out the tangles. Now If I cut it short it would work. Hey, when I was young my hubby had a 1966 corvette convertible. Fun for a while, but grew old quickly, particularly as our family grew. Give me an small suv anyday. You are still young wait till you are packing to go someplace in a little convertible. Bah!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all, Talked with my sister. She went to Tuesday morning in harrisonburg, Va. First she wasn't sure what to buy. What was the fiber contect of the sock yar that you all purchased? Thanks Bits


Hi Bitsey,

It's Araucania Ranco... large fold tags that are brown and gold. Fiber is 75% wool, 25% polymide (nylon).


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I know what you mean! Im a minivan mom lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you so much Sewbiz. She did purchase 3 hanks of a thin pima cotton. I told her I would keep that, but not wuite sure what I would do with it. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all, Talked with my sister. She went to Tuesday morning in harrisonburg, Va. First she wasn't sure what to buy. What was the fiber contect of the sock yar that you all purchased? Thanks Bits
> ...


My labels say "Assort Hand Dyed Yarn" right above the price.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Going to knit today, got a load of wash in, got to vacuum. my neighbor is coming to take care of Miss Bitsey while we are gone for three days. Boy I bet my messages will be filled up. It will take me till the weekend to catch up. Lordy. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Ok dears.... off to shower and head to moms. Til later! Ill miss you! We have a beautiful relationship here!
> 
> I keep thinking we should do something like thelma and louise! A bunch of thelma's and louise's. Lol


I am not driving over the Grand Canyon.. Count me out!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the encouragement tresara. I will hang until I have 2 socks done and I will be so proud of myself. Sewbiz is so patient. Bitsey and I are lagging behind, but still in the hunt. I was going to say race, but........
> ...


I think it was Bitsey's idea, and then your idea that I would instruct...

Socks out of fingering wt. yarn take about 15 hours of knitting, per sock. Yes, you read that right. You can make socks with bigger yarn at a larger gauge that go much faster, but they are useless for anything except wearing around the house like slippers. Fingering produces _real, working socks_ that you can wear in your shoes without going up a shoe size. They will be the best thing you have ever had on your feet. If you don't enjoy the knitting or don't have the patience, maybe the purpose served by this KAL was for you to find that out. At least you can say you made one pair.

We have been knitting socks at an incredible pace here in the KAL. Normally I would take my time, and work on them just a little at a time, as a take-along project. Take a break! Knit something else... You don't have to hurry through the sock.

I'll post a picture of my finished sock this evening. My camera battery is charging for the Celtic Fest today. Will check in this evening to see what's up here! Hope you all have a fun day.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

P.S. One thing I forgot to say in the pattern revision was that before you turn you finished sock inside out, knit over to the side of the sock. That gets you ready for the 3-needle bind off. But I'm sure anyone would figure that out...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> City...thelma and louise die. Driving into the grand canyon doesn't do a whole lot for me. I am begging off that road trip. I think that they were two sickies. Bits
> 
> Hey knitting, wish I could help you move. Good luck and keep us posted. Won't you miss the bright lights of Vegas?


Nope not in the least...

I wrote a whole bunch of reasons why I can't wait to get out of Vegas, but when I reread them, it made me depressed so I figured, you guys don't need to be depressed additionally today.. so .. .I erased it all..

Basically, the lights are a facade and I had enough of the desert and all the rocks and sand.. give me grass, rain, and palm trees!! And of course, my family!!!!!

Thanks for the offer, and if you can get here in the next couple of days.. grab a tub!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, knitting it is my fault. I did suggest socks, and I am the slowest one. Took me forever to get it. I still haven't gotten it on four needles, but I am doing magic loop. So far, it is working for me. Took me a while but I am glad I learned. The more you learn as you get older the better it is for you My precious mother would still be here if she had not had kidney failure. She was 87 years old and she was taking hebrew lessons and calligraphy classes. The woman was amazing. She said she would go back and get her doctorate if she wasn't so old. That is what I want to be like keep learning. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > knitgalore said:
> ...


Wow, I didn't realize I put you to work.. Sorry..

It's not that I don't enjoy the turning and the gusseting etc. of the sock.. just how long it takes to knit an inch... I made my sock too tight, so the top won't go over my heel to put it on.. I have very high arches and they stop me from wearing lots of different things, Like certain boots etc.. so I decided since the sock is coming out fairly nice (not many mistakes) I will give them to my friend for Christmas (size 4.5 shoe).. and that should work....

We all (I do) appreciate all the help you have given us on these socks.. and the fact that we are even making them (never thought I ever would) is a big deal.. and shows that we can accomplish anything we set our minds too...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, knitting it is my fault. I did suggest socks, and I am the slowest one. Took me forever to get it. I still haven't gotten it on four needles, but I am doing magic loop. So far, it is working for me. Took me a while but I am glad I learned. The more you learn as you get older the better it is for you My precious mother would still be here if she had not had kidney failure. She was 87 years old and she was taking hebrew lessons and calligraphy classes. The woman was amazing. She said she would go back and get her doctorate if she wasn't so old. That is what I want to be like keep learning. Bits


I am not sure if you are the slowest..

I seem to be stuck doing the foot.. seems like it never gets longer.. good thing I decided to give it to a friend who wears size 4.5 so I think I have less to knit.. lol...

Keep at it, girlfriend.. we will support each other!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting, you will have to keep me posted as to the address I sned the scarf. OK? So I will need Arizona, and soon Florida...well, at least you will be on the east coast...on our time. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am the slowest I now have an inch and a half. But I will keep plugging away. I do like working with this tiny yarn now. I just could not handle all of the extra needles. I look forward to ordering that 101 sock book, but January. There are 2 on overstoakc.. I will have to ask Barb what was on the cover of hers. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll take a picture of the book and post it.....later. That way you will know which one it is.

I'm still working on my second sock, on the foot part. I have to say I am totally enjoying knitting socks. I've done them on dpn's, on 2 circs and I tried magic loop, but two at a time toe up. I got all messed up on that one. Gave up. So far, my favorite is the dpn's. I don't seem to suffer from the second sock. I enjoy it. Like Sewbiz says, it's a great take a long project.

As for driving over the Grand Canyon, as much as I would love to see the Grand Canyon, I have no desire to drive over the edge and seeing it in that manner! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think there are 2 different books one for socks and another for one ball of yarn.. something like that.. great idea Barbara to take a photo of it..

Did any of you see the link I posted for the tribute to 9/11? If you didn't.. .YOU MUST!!

It isn't depressing. and you have to watch it to the end.. it's AMAZING!!!

Here it is again!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am enjoying the DPNs.. my LYS said that she would use 6 needles for part of it.. Can you imagine 6 needles???? 

It's a good challenge to use the 5 and knit such small sts.. i got 10sts per inch in my socks...gauge was 8.. 

Once I purchase and start a project I look around and see so many different yarns I think I would have liked better.. so then I am motivated to finish quickly so that I can use the yarns I like... Obsession!!!!

Hopefully, I will be so happy with the finished results I will want to do the next sock and then actually make a pair for myself.. but I think I will make them with a bit bigger yarn..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, Knitting, that was amazing!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Told ya!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I would not want to be the one who cleans up after his performance! But so much talent!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

knitting that was amazing. I cried my eyes out. I'm on my way to the market...pick up salsa chips...Making my hot dip for his 1st redskins game to day at 4. Velveeta melted, add sauteed onions, sweet & hot peppers, diced tomatoes. He loves alittle heat but lots of tomatoes and onions and peps to eat. Later chicks. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am not cleaning up after anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL>>>>> I refuse to also.. but then the bugs start to visit!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No bugs...Can't stand the critters. Ok, Off to the needles. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yikes, though I had an inch and a half...it isn't it's an inch and a quarter. Bah


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Quiet day on the forum. Going in the other room to sit and watch the tube and knit a few rows on the scarf for knitting. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I've finished my socks!!

And here's a picture of that book 

Mike says I should lay under a house and he will take a picture of the socks for me! Guess I'm the wicked witch of the west!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb your socks are wonderful...They are so great. Oh, I hope mine turn out. And now you are becoming a sock manic. I love it. Thank you so much for the picture of the book. I do appreciate it. I will have him order it tonight. Thanks again Bits.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That's Mike's leg holding the book up so I could take a picture!! Whoohoo! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I was wondering, I thought my, that leg is rather hairy to be Barb's. But you know, sometimes you never know some women don't believe in shaving their legs. I am very ahhpy its Mikes. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NICE!!!! GOOD JOB Barbara... Hope mine turn out as well!!!!! You ran thru those socks like a demon!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb is a knitting manic. I see everyone in her fmily....new socks for Christmas.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH and how can you be the wicked witch of the west when you live on the east... give me that one!!! lol....at least for now~!~!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Who is the wicked witch of the west? Barb?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did u not read????? duh...

Mike told her to lay under a house and he would take a pix.. so she said... am I the wicked witch of the west?????

Wizard of Oz.. remember????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey I remember the Wizard of Oz. Do you realize I have the original story book given to me as a small child of the Wizard of Oz. All the girls want it. I will have it buried with me. Bits...Just kidding.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey knitting how much did you get packed? B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have so much food.. I am a big foodie so I have tons of pantry items.. on two of those baker racks so I packed those all up and dismantled the racks..brought all the packing bins upstairs and the food bins downstairs to the garage for easier moving to the truck when it gets here either wed or thurs.

Don't have much here, the major stuff is still in Arizona. Gonna try not to unpack everything and leave most in the garage in AZ until we move to Florida... hopefully in a month or so.. 

I have moved so many times in the last 7 years (actually most of my life) that I feel I should just be living out of a suitcase!..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh lordie girl. Have you got a place in Florida? Condo or house? I hope so so you don't have to do that when you get there. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well actually, my son's neighbor moved out of their house and they are waiting for foreclosure to happen.. They said we can use their house until something happens.. SO we want to move there ASAP so that we can start looking for something.. Probably in a retirement community. .they are so cheap now..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, so you are going to move all your furniture into that house, and then move it out again? That is silly, why not make a couple of trips to look for a place. So many of the places you can look on line. I would rathern rent a storage facility for a couple of months and rent a furnished condo or like those Marriott places for business folks. then do a final move. I could not move twice. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, think about it, sometimes in foreclousures..they take the appliances, light fixtures....I even saw once they took the toilets. Be very careful what you are getting into. They may move out and two days later be foreclosed. Think about it. I would not touch it with a ten foot pole. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I quess you are angry with me for my suggestions. Maybe you could stay with your son for a few days. Look on line and call realtors.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I wasn't on..sorry

Actually, they were very good friends with my son and my son has been in the house numerous times since they left.. the only thing that is off is the utilities..

They came from your neck of the woods for a job and hated it.. it's a beautiful house in a beautiful neighborhood.. so they went back to Va.. 

and remember, we are in the real estate game.. lol. we actually stripped many of our houses when they went back to the bank in the last couple of years... so I know exactly where you are coming from... so no worries.. and no anger at all towards you or anyone else for that matter..

IF the house sucks, I will be moving in with the kids until we find something... and only use their garage for storage.. let's hope it will go well. I hate moving..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I can imagine you do hate moving. I hated it when we moved down here in 2005. Of course before that we had to clean out the my in laws house when they passed away. Then in 2008 we had to take care of my mothers house after she passed. So I know what you mean about packing and moving. I think I would look for something not expensive, easy to take care of with enough room for the two of you. Don't look at as an investment that you are going to make money on. I think the real estate market will no longer be that way. Everything was way over priced and so many people paid the penalty. I know we sold my in laws house for top dollar...well, they have lost money on since. Lots, plus they are also dealing with a troublesome septic system. on 28 aces and that does not perk. Pasture land. Too bad. Bits Back to my needles.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, unfortunately, everything we purchase, house wise we always look as an investment. That's the business we are in..

It's not so much the market as the banks that screwed up the real estate market.. They took something that was working for 300 years and totally screwed it up.. 
They took mortgages and made them into securities (like stocks) and sliced and diced them up.. and they gave mortgages to people who should have never had a mortgage to begin with. What the banks did was criminal but it will take years and years to prosecute them, if at all.. but the poor regular people who brought houses then couldn't afford them will pay and pay and pay for the banks mess... 

I just went on... OOOPS.. sorry.. 

I had a septic tank that messed up. .literally!!!! Not pretty and not cheap to fix either!!!! But 28 acres.. how lovely...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tewenty eight acres with no septic selling a 40 year old house with giant plastic pods in the back yard that have to be pumped every three months is not a sellable house. It would make grat poasture land for horses. See when Dad purchased the rules for septics were different. Now they have changes and are more strict. As it was he always had problems toward the end. Down here we pump the septic every three years. House is not worth anything without a septic system. I can see being in the rel estate market. But my house is my house. Sell something else. Don't like the rules..get on with you then. Just me Bits Here I come needles.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The house might not be worth anything.. but the land sure is.. I don't sell houses.. that isn't what we do.. 

I actually love old houses.. I really don't like these new cookie cutter homes.. they all look alike.. Imagine coming home at night ..and not being sure which is your house??? lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, the land is worth something to someone that wants a piece of land they cannot build on, they cannot sub divide. Oh, if it were next to a farm...(remember very far away from public utilities = sewer and water. The farmer may use it for crops or for animals to graze on. But that is it. it is 10 to 12 miles from town. So no sewer or public water for at least 100 years. plus now they have changed the zoning so no little cookie cutter houses. No, it is a lemon, unless a big hourse farm down the road wanted it. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Porto Potties!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey everyone. How was your day??


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, now she shows up. Out having fun all day while knitting and I have been here slaving away. Just kidding B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello! Mike and i just got back from dinner at his daughters house. No cooking or cleaning up for me tonight  AND I wore my socks! Just had to show them off LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL awww I'm sowwy! I missed you guys too. I did really. 

My mom wanted to relax before work tomorrow and little miss here doesn't really allow anyone to do that so I was going to stay home. Then my coworker called to ask me if I could drive her to hicksville to go get her uncle who's 83 and the step kids (whom he raised) left him in the house while they fumigated. Idiots!! So we went out there, he was so grateful he took us to IHOP. Yum! We were out from about noon til 6pm. Then I had to do some kind of cleaning up.... somewhat done. 

I was also sitting here trying to teach myself continental style. It's kinda going ok. I'm having a hard time knitting the first stitch and wind up throwing and then switching. Also, ALL of my stitches are coming out super tight. And how do I avoid stabbing my finger when i'm trying to hook/scoop the yarn?? My finger is kinda sore.....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Barbara. Very cool! I saw them, they look great! It's such a treat to make something for yourself i bet. Haven't done that yet.... lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb and city...going to miss everyone for three days. Will chat when I get back. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Ok, I've finished my socks!!
> 
> And here's a picture of that book
> 
> Mike says I should lay under a house and he will take a picture of the socks for me! Guess I'm the wicked witch of the west!


Very nice, Barbara Ann... you win the prize for speed!! I hope you love wearing the socks and make many more pair.

Thanks for showing the book, too. :-D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Enjoy your time off Bitsey! We'll miss you too. Maybe you can get some sock time in


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Sewbiz! How was the festival?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I have so much food.. I am a big foodie so I have tons of pantry items.. on two of those baker racks so I packed those all up and dismantled the racks..brought all the packing bins upstairs and the food bins downstairs to the garage for easier moving to the truck when it gets here either wed or thurs.
> 
> Don't have much here, the major stuff is still in Arizona. Gonna try not to unpack everything and leave most in the garage in AZ until we move to Florida... hopefully in a month or so..
> 
> I have moved so many times in the last 7 years (actually most of my life) that I feel I should just be living out of a suitcase!..


Knitting, YOU are moving too? I thought you were moving later, somewhere down the road... And why are you having to move and then move again? I don't envy you... Don't like moving at all.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Winter will be here soon, wish I was moving to warmer climates. But then...I wouldn't need to knit socks! Well, maybe some.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Wanted to share this with you guys too... I'm just finding out about it. It's ok. Doesn't matter that her maternal family doesn't involve the rest of us. We are now 5 sisters and one brother. We all know who we are. We used to be 6 and 2....

Anyhoo... this will go down in the books too.

http://national911flag.org/?page_id=70

http://www.wotimes.com/articles/2011/02/02/news/top_stories/news02.txt


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hiya Sewbiz! How was the festival?


Hi, it was fabulous! Especially the grand finale at the end, where all the artists from the festival all crammed together up on stage to play together. They never have done that before, but this was the 20th anniversiary of the Mississippi Celtic Festival, so they did some special things.

I got my sock finished, another square for YOU (in cotton) finished, and some rows on my sweater knit, all while listening to music over the weekend. It will take me a couple of days to decompress after this event.

Bitsey, when are you traveling? Tomorrow? We will miss you-- this thread will be too quiet. Hope you have a good trip.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Wanted to share this with you guys too... I'm just finding out about it. It's ok. Doesn't matter that her maternal family doesn't involve the rest of us. We are now 5 sisters and one brother. We all know who we are. We used to be 6 and 2....
> 
> Anyhoo... this will go down in the books too.
> 
> ...


Wow, the award is named after your sister. How wonderful. She will not be forgotten.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That festival must be fun! I don't know much about celtic customs. I guess when I'm out of this phase of my life I can branch out. All I know is that they're very spiritual, very earthy, and they have a long and old ancestry. The celtic designs are beautiful.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

yes I am traveling tomorrow...you all are my second family..I feel lonesome all ready.. Will miss you all terribly. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We will miss you too Bitsey. 
But we will keep the fire burning for you for when you return, just return soon and safely.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

hopefully you wont have a hundred pages to read!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> That festival must be fun! I don't know much about celtic customs. I guess when I'm out of this phase of my life I can branch out. All I know is that they're very spiritual, very earthy, and they have a long and old ancestry. The celtic designs are beautiful.


It's just a big celebration of mostly Irish and some Scottish music, dance and storytelling. The huge emphasis is on music, both traditional and contemporary Celtic music. Here is a link to the website. They do these all over the country, but the one in Jackson is one of the best! (That's what all the performers tell us...)
http://www.celticfestms.org/


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> yes I am traveling tomorrow...you all are my second family..I feel lonesome all ready.. Will miss you all terribly. Bits


We will miss you... are you going to your sisters? Does she have a computer? Never mind... we'll wait and hear from you when you get home. Have fun knitting and visiting. We will all miss you a lot.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I just saw the video of everyone dancing. That looks like so much fun! It reminds me of Titanic, the "underground" party the two lovebirds attended. So much fun to be had!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

God, I went to watch a movie and there are 3 pages for me to read.. 

We decided that Vegas wasn't doing it for us.. (nothing working out money wise) so we are going back first to Arizona to get rid of the house there then to Florida.. the faster we get to Florida the faster I get a job or something and DH starts up with his idea and maybe we can make $$$$ again...

Well that's the plan.. and we have a empty house in Fla to use.. so .. there you go...

Celtic Festival seems like you had a blast!!! will look at the links shortly...

Saw a cutie movie called friends with benefits..on Tubeplus.com


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I just saw the video of everyone dancing. That looks like so much fun! It reminds me of Titanic, the "underground" party the two lovebirds attended. So much fun to be had!


That was the Ceili, a big dance they have every year on Saturday night. You can learn the basics of Irish dancing in workshops during the day, then go to the Ceili at night and have a blast. One of those videos is of the Brush Dance, where everyone is dancing with brooms!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> God, I went to watch a movie and there are 3 pages for me to read..
> 
> We decided that Vegas wasn't doing it for us.. (nothing working out money wise) so we are going back first to Arizona to get rid of the house there then to Florida.. the faster we get to Florida the faster I get a job or something and DH starts up with his idea and maybe we can make $$$$ again...
> 
> ...


Oh... okay. Didn't realize you had a house in AZ to sell. Hope you can sell it and make out alright. If I moved around as much as you I would divest myself of a lot of stuff, so I could travel light. I think I'd leave the family heirlooms in a relative's attic somewhere, and just take the basics with me. You are a brave soul...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > God, I went to watch a movie and there are 3 pages for me to read..
> ...


IF DH wouldn't have a collection of rare books, I would diverse myself of many things and have throughout my life.. If I had to pack for myself I would have very few things...a couple of painting I love, some pix of family.. clothes and I can do without anything else.. Everything else is replaceable..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie lass, it looked like great fun!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie lass, it looked like great fun!!!


Aye... t'was that... ;-)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey! Hmm... thought I would have something clever to say but I'm speechless.... All i was looking for were continental videos and stumbled upon this one. My goodness


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Except for your stash! Can't leave that behind.



knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet dreams everyone. I'm off to count sheep instead of stitches. Have to be up and out by 5:40am. 

Ciao!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hey! Hmm... thought I would have something clever to say but I'm speechless.... All i was looking for were continental videos and stumbled upon this one. My goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I posted a long time ago a project where they knitted a mattress for an art gallery.. way bigger.. they took, I think, a thousand strands of regular (worsted weight yarn) and made one giant skein and uses it ... it was one of my first posts..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hey! Hmm... thought I would have something clever to say but I'm speechless.... All i was looking for were continental videos and stumbled upon this one. My goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Posted this on another thread. Duh!! My swap yarn. MMMMM!! Soft as butter. Wool blend. Do not recognize the brand.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ooooo..........Knitgalore.......that yarn is beautiful. I see more socks!! Bet they would be pretty!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Barbara Ann. Yes, but I will wait until my "test" socks are done. I am back on track. One more decrease and gusset will be done. Hooray!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Barbara Ann. Yes, but I will wait until my "test" socks are done. I am back on track. One more decrease and gusset will be done. Hooray!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You go girl! Don't give up!

I had a blast doing the socks. I found Sewbiz's pattern easy to follow and understand which is great for a dim wit like me. I even got the heel turned without struggling (a first!) Now I know I'll be doing a lot of socks because they are fun!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

double talk.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbiz has been incredible. And yes the pattern was so easy to understand. I hear you wore your socks yesterday. Did everybody want a pair?



Barbara Ann said:


> You go girl! Don't give up!
> 
> I had a blast doing the socks. I found Sewbiz's pattern easy to follow and understand which is great for a dim wit like me. I even got the heel turned without struggling (a first!) Now I know I'll be doing a lot of socks because they are fun!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I did wear them. I wore them to our Daughter's place. Her first apartment and she invited us for dinner. She's just learning to knit. She does some crochet. I wanted to show her. She loved them! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Pretty quiet here this morning. Are you at work Barbara Ann? Sure miss Bitsey. One minute she was here then she was gone. Our crew is missing a bunch.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning ladies! At work today.... have a few reports to get out by end of day so I'll be in and out. 

Alberta that yarn is so pretty!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree. Can't wait to get them started. I will be gone today. Work at a church thrift shop on Monday. So everybody have a great day and see you later.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, leaving in about an hour. The yarn is wonderful....I am jealous. My sister is se3nding her husband into Tuesday Morning with a tag from the yarn....he will probably bring home all of it and we will have to do a road trip the next morning. I shall miss everyone terribly. But I will be knitting all the way up and all the way back....4 hours. We are going to play hearts...we love playing hearts. Have fun do not talk too much...too much to read. Love to all Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, I'm at work today. Have a lot to do too. So I will be off and on. 

Can't wait for tomorrow morning so I can get these stitches out of my mouth!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Whew... not that many pages this morning.. fantastic.. gives me more time to pack.... ugh..

The yarn is lovely, just soft colors too...

I have to rip out a couple of rows in my socks.. and I dread it.. the sts are so small.. I started the toe too early and now i have to rip it out about 10 rows or so... Not sure how to do that.. if I should make a lifeline with a needle and thread, since it's so small.. I can't pick up the sts.. they keep falling off..the DPN is too big for that and i don't have smaller.. any ideas out there???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you need to "unknit" the stitches one at time. Just sit quietly and slowly. It's better than losing the whole sock. Just pick or drop one stitch at a time. Put point protectors on the other dpn's so you don't pull them out too soon. Do one needle at a time.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

UGHGUGHGUGHUGGHGUGHGUGHUGGHUGUGHGHGUGHGUHGUGHGUGUGHGUHGUGH!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you hear me scream??????????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I did! It's still echoing around the mountains here!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and I am bouncing off the wall!!!

Will have to wait for patience... Ha... Like I will ever find that!!

Gonna do my other project a bit.. to calm me down.. (my drug of choice) and then pack... maybe tonight... under a very good light, I will start...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya! So I have a question...... Someone I know just found out I knit. She wants me to make her a winter set for her daughter, no pressure, that's fine... She told one of her friends, who is due to deliver Sept. 21st, 9 days away. While I said I can't get a set done by then, I told her booties, hat and mitts would be ok. 

What I have a question about is how much to charge for it. I've never sold anything like that before. The baby blankets and stuff I've made have been given away. I've sold, hats scarves, headbands... stuff like that. 

So how much would a layette be? Considering she wants it yesterday, the design is not going to be very complicated. I'm guessing a garter ir SS w/ seed stitch border or logs for the blanket. I crochet faster than I knit... so maybe I'll do it crochet. Grrr... i hate making decisions.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh City, you are going to open a can of worms that you be sorry for. I refuse to make items on request for money as the people who are making the request have no idea the time and effort a hand made item is. Whether it is knitted or crocheted. You should charge for the cost of materials and by the hour for making the items. If you takes you 10 hours, what is your time worth hourly? $10.00 an hour? That would be $100 plus materials. You have to decide for yourself. Also, once this starts, it usually continues. I loved the suggestion someone on the form gave, offer to teach your friend how to knit or crochet. Then they can make lovely handmade items themself for gifts.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOu have to decide it she will be paying for supplies too? or for the whole thing?

You can take how much the yarn costs.. and decide how long it takes you to make something... and charge what you think is fair per hour???

Or you can just charge x amount for the whole thing..

If i have to knit a baby blanket fast.. I like the washcloth blanket.. and then I thread a pretty ribbon thru the holes..

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nina702/gleeful-tweed-baby-blanket

then I made a beanie hat.. no booties.. (diddn't know how till now!!).. or mitts...

Look on Ravelry for free patterns if you like.. and I know there are some right here on KP...

good luck... sure you want to do this????

Before you start make sure the $$$amount you want to charge is ok with them.. otherwise you will make it.. and then thell them how much and they might argue with you and then you won't feel good about it all...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank Barbara and Nina for the GREAT advise! I sincerely appreciate it. You guys rock! 

A simple blanket like that is what i was thinking of. 

I did a search online to see what others are doing. Everyone is a bit different. I'm going to let her know tonight... let me see how much I can actually get done in an hour and I could tell from there whether or not I could even do it. Considering that the circumstances for this knitting are different maybe I'll knit a tiny bit faster. 

I was thinking too, about the yarn. The whole thing depends on whether she wants it in newborn materials or regular, cause if it's that tiny baby yarn I'll nix the whole sh'bang. I can do booties and smaller things in that yarn but a blanket would take months.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just feel it's a real lot of work. And people who are not familiar with the craft, do not understand the time and effort put into the project, let alone the cost of materials. And some yarns are very costly. Depends on what is used.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I actually love bulky knits for baby blankets...

Like this one.

http://www.purlbee.com/bulky-baby-blankets/ and it's easy peasy...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh I like that one. Love the seed stitch! I will put that on my list to make!


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Come and join us to talk about all things knitting and cooking and craziness in general!!
> 
> If anyone needs a visual of our Resort. .We choose this one! Just have to kick out the owners and it's ours... equipped with a LYS and SPA!!
> 
> http://www.gardengablesinn.com/


And while you are planning this wonderful "dream" getaway, don't forget to book a day at Tanglewood with the Boston Pops. One of the most memorable moments in my life and because you can let your minds run wild, you can pick what ever music you like. Sure sounds like a dream trip. Wonder how long it would take to drive from Toronto (in my mind of course)??!!! I guess as long as I want it too!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Come on down Caroline19! It only takes a moment and you are here!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep. I was thinking that. I have in my stash about 6 skeins of LB wool-ease blue and 2 orange, 1 green and 1 red. So i thought that would make a nice blanket and I can pick up more for the matching accessories. In other weights ONLY if they have and if they match. I have a pretty hefty stash of basic colors bc I was going to make stuff for my son, but he doesn't want me to. LOL  

I sent a message asking what she wants. And if it's just hat and sweater, booties, bib, mitts or small combination, I'll go with cotton-ease. 


AC Moore had a moonlight sale last night... sorry i missed it!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Caroline! All you have to say is "Beam me up Scottie!" =D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Knitting, I can't see purlbee's link here. I'll look it up tonight.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Yep. I was thinking that. I have in my stash about 6 skeins of LB wool-ease blue and 2 orange, 1 green and 1 red. So i thought that would make a nice blanket and I can pick up more for the matching accessories. In other weights ONLY if they have and if they match. I have a pretty hefty stash of basic colors bc I was going to make stuff for my son, but he doesn't want me to. LOL
> 
> I sent a message asking what she wants. And if it's just hat and sweater, booties, bib, mitts or small combination, I'll go with cotton-ease.
> 
> AC Moore had a moonlight sale last night... sorry i missed it!


YOu can make a log cabin blanket.. also pretty easy to make..

make sure she understand how much it will cost her before you start!!!!!!

And Barbara's idea to teach her how to do it herself is great too.. (AND CHARGE FOR THAT TOO!!!! lol)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Caroline.. In real time it takes about 8 hour drive but in our fantastic virtual world.. it really is like city said.. beam me up scottie!!!!

And you are right about Tanglewood.. especially July 4th.. James Taylor and the Boston Pops!!!!! and FIREWORKS... nothing better...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The log cabin blanket


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I sure did. In the same message asking her of what she wants, I let her know that Hand made items are different from mass made, or store brand items. I could teach you if you want to also


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

MAN O' MAN! You would think I had ants in my pants!! I can not wait to go home!! I'm hoping the mailman brings me lots of goodies today!!! Is it 5:00 yet? Oh crap, I have to go to the grocery store on the way home. Thank goodness I'm only picking up a few things! I really want to go home! Having trouble focusing here at work!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So it seems she wants something he can grow into. But before the full winter. I'm going to do 3mo. I tried to advise her bigger so that I would last longer. But she wants it for now. That's her first baby... She doesn't know yet that he's not going to wear everything he's got. Man.... Maybe I'll make it slightly bigger. I'd hate for her to waste bc she's got new mommy syndrome. lol

Ok. I've narrowed it down to these items... 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-baby-kimono

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fixation-newborn-hat

And my favorite booties! lol I've made these a bunch of times, knit and crochet. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chaussons-mignons

Wish me luck!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. I"m outta here. Leaving work now. Ciao!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ciao Bella! See you later!

Wish I was out of here. Soon, oh so soon!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So it seems she wants something he can grow into. But before the full winter. I'm going to do 3mo. I tried to advise her bigger so that I would last longer. But she wants it for now. That's her first baby... She doesn't know yet that he's not going to wear everything he's got. Man.... Maybe I'll make it slightly bigger. I'd hate for her to waste bc she's got new mommy syndrome. lol
> 
> Ok. I've narrowed it down to these items...
> 
> ...


Those are cute! I gotta try those patterns too. Good thing I have two new babies coming into the world, I have plenty of baby yarn, so I won't be buying any.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Whew... not that many pages this morning.. fantastic.. gives me more time to pack.... ugh..
> 
> The yarn is lovely, just soft colors too...
> 
> I have to rip out a couple of rows in my socks.. and I dread it.. the sts are so small.. I started the toe too early and now i have to rip it out about 10 rows or so... Not sure how to do that.. if I should make a lifeline with a needle and thread, since it's so small.. I can't pick up the sts.. they keep falling off..the DPN is too big for that and i don't have smaller.. any ideas out there???


I too had to do that. Started making my toe a little too soon... I didn't want to unknit a whole inch of knitting, so I just whipped all four needles out of the sock, and ripped it all in about two seconds. It was tedious picking the sts back up. They are too small, so you split them, and you lose some and have to pick up the st before the one you wanted. But you just do the best you can, split or not, so that all sts are secured. Then, what I do is once they are all on needles I unknit just one round more, straightening up the yarn and making sure I have whole sts and they are not twisted or split. I only unknit that one round, to neaten it up. And then proceed from there! It didn't take that long.

If you can do lifelines, you might try that before you pull the needles out. I don't do lifelines. If you did 4 short lifelines, you would be sure to keep the same sts on your 4 needles.

If you do it that way, be sure you are starting at the same point and have the same 16 sts on each needle that you had before.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hiya! So I have a question...... Someone I know just found out I knit. She wants me to make her a winter set for her daughter, no pressure, that's fine... She told one of her friends, who is due to deliver Sept. 21st, 9 days away. While I said I can't get a set done by then, I told her booties, hat and mitts would be ok.
> 
> What I have a question about is how much to charge for it. I've never sold anything like that before. The baby blankets and stuff I've made have been given away. I've sold, hats scarves, headbands... stuff like that.
> 
> So how much would a layette be? Considering she wants it yesterday, the design is not going to be very complicated. I'm guessing a garter ir SS w/ seed stitch border or logs for the blanket. I crochet faster than I knit... so maybe I'll do it crochet. Grrr... i hate making decisions.


You will never get enough to make it worthwhile, timewise, so go ahead and get rid of that hope right now... What I'd do is go and look on Etsy and see what those things are selling for. Crochet is so much faster, but uses more yarn up. Booties, hat and mits for a newborn ought to be worth at $20, at least. Add a baby sweater and the price would jump to about $40 or more... But I don't think I'd make one for that! And let her buy the yarn, in addition. Yarn should not be part of the deal with those low prices.

I hate being put upon to knit for friends... if it was my idea in the first place, fine, but I don't like being asked. I usually just laugh it off and offer to teach them to knit. Hope this works out for you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> MAN O' MAN! You would think I had ants in my pants!! I can not wait to go home!! I'm hoping the mailman brings me lots of goodies today!!! Is it 5:00 yet? Oh crap, I have to go to the grocery store on the way home. Thank goodness I'm only picking up a few things! I really want to go home! Having trouble focusing here at work!!!!!


I hope it came... if not today, then tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So it seems she wants something he can grow into. But before the full winter. I'm going to do 3mo. I tried to advise her bigger so that I would last longer. But she wants it for now. That's her first baby... She doesn't know yet that he's not going to wear everything he's got. Man.... Maybe I'll make it slightly bigger. I'd hate for her to waste bc she's got new mommy syndrome. lol
> 
> Ok. I've narrowed it down to these items...
> 
> ...


I love those booties! They remind me of fortune cookies... Did she agree to your price? You have already invested a good bit of time, just researching patterns and yarn. :-D


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Come on down Caroline19! It only takes a moment and you are here!!


Thank you for the invite......I'm already there!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Caroline19... Have you read this whole thread? 

Well, everybody, as you can see I've been catching up and responding to the day's posts. I had to leave early this a.m. for 4 hours or torture at the dental school... Yes, they cut the bad bridge off my teeth! I am so exhausted and sore. They had to cut through the metal and left grooves cut into my teeth-- what's left of them under the bridge! WHY did I ever let them start this?? (Lament, lament...) It would have been better to just have a hole where the one tooth was missing. Now I have another temporary and we shall see if they can get it right this time. The funny thing was the lady in the next bay over was there for the same reason-- having a crappy looking bridge taken off and redone. You would think after they have to eat that money a few times they would start trying to do better. OR fire the lab techs.

When I finally escaped the torment, I had to lick my emotional wounds, so I went to the store and shopped the huge summer clearance sales. I got 5 tops and a pair of capri jeans, all dressy, for $48 incl. tax!! We can wear our summer clothes into November down here... Yay. I needed some new clothes. I feel better now.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah, shopping, the cure all!!!


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hi Caroline19... Have you read this whole thread?
> 
> Well, everybody, as you can see I've been catching up and responding to the day's posts. I had to leave early this a.m. for 4 hours or torture at the dental school... Yes, they cut the bad bridge off my teeth! I am so exhausted and sore. They had to cut through the metal and left grooves cut into my teeth-- what's left of them under the bridge! WHY did I ever let them start this?? (Lament, lament...) It would have been better to just have a hole where the one tooth was missing. Now I have another temporary and we shall see if they can get it right this time. The funny thing was the lady in the next bay over was there for the same reason-- having a crappy looking bridge taken off and redone. You would think after they have to eat that money a few times they would start trying to do better. OR fire the lab techs.
> 
> When I finally escaped the torment, I had to lick my emotional wounds, so I went to the store and shopped the huge summer clearance sales. I got 5 tops and a pair of capri jeans, all dressy, for $48 incl. tax!! We can wear our summer clothes into November down here... Yay. I needed some new clothes. I feel better now.


No, I have not read the whole thread because at my end it is 154 pages long......there are not enough hours in the day to do that. However, sounds like my day was better than yours as I hate going to the dentist. Your ordeal sounds just awful. I'm sure your great shopping spree helped a little!!
I was attracted to the first message about a trip to MA which I did many years ago and the best part of the trip was Tanglewood!! Great to travel down memory lane once again.
Hope you are feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Caroline19 said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Caroline19... Have you read this whole thread?
> ...


Thank you. I was kidding about reading the whole thread... that would be a lifelong endeavor... We are a really chatty bunch. We got kicked off, er, er... invited to go elsewhere for chatting too much in the swap thread, so here we are. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL......we've been kicked before!

Guess what I got in the mail today!! Both packages! I am so in love!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> LOL......we've been kicked before!
> 
> Guess what I got in the mail today!! Both packages! I am so in love!!!


Did you get your swap package too? When it rains, it pours!!

I shopped at three Tuesday Mornings for Barb-- she wanted a lot of yarn! So what pair of socks will be next Barbara Ann?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No swap yet. But Knittingneedles also sent me some yarn she got at Tuesday Morning in Vegas. Not one of the skeins from her or you are the same! LOL I just love it. I don't know which one to start first.

I also got the row/stitch counter I ordered from someone on Etsy. It's beautiful. I'm as happy as a pig in SH*T! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I'm going to try one of the sock patterns in the book I bought. Some look really cool. Hope I can do it. Also I will see what yarn I have enough for that shawl you designed. I just love that.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

HELLO???? IS ANYONE HOME?!!?

Everyone must be getting/eating dinner.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am here...I took a break between packing


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ugh! I hate packing and unpacking. I feel for you, honestly! Moving is such a pain.

Speaking of moving, we should be hearing from Maryrose soon.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup.. she should be all settled in soon and back up and running with us...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

holy crap. I was just reading the instructions for the shawl that Sewbiz has in the book, I'm lost after cast on 5! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Didn't you notice from what it looked like that it was complicated??? NO WAY I am going to tackle that unless I am on some cruise surrounded by experienced knitters who have all the time in the world to show me how to do that..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I really think it's over my head. I've never done charts, and that one looks really really hard, and there's a bunch of them.

Maybe the Sampler Socks on page 68 would be a good knit for me!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I dont have the book yet.. got to go out and order a moving truck.. see ya later... alligator....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

after while crocodile !


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I just woke up from a nap, and then started dinner. I had to get up at the crack today, to go be tortured at 8am at the dental school in Jackson.

If you have never knit from a chart before, I don't recommend you start with my shawl. It's not complicated, pretty straightforward lace, but you need to learn how to read a chart. Maybe a quick lesson from the LYSO in your area, or a good knitting friend? Do you have a local group, Barb? Those usually have at least one guru in attendance, who helps others.

If you are totally on your own, here is a great lesson on simple lace and chart reading. The lady who writes this "Explaiknit" blog is the best "explainer" I've seen online. (There is SO MUCH crappy instruction out there!) Read this great lesson when you are ready to learn lace from charts:
http://explaiknit.typepad.com/BeginningLace.pdf
And bookmark her blog. It's some of the best stuff you will find on knitting, online...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to wait until after my Webs class ends. So it will be a few weeks. I will take the book to my knitting group. The ladies there I know for sure will be able to hold my hand and walk me through. They are fabulous with knitting and crochet!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here are photos of my finished sock. Just cast on for the mate! I don't suffer from second sock syndrome, either... the desire to wear the socks keeps me powering through the second one. :mrgreen: 

How's everyone else doing with theirs? :shock:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you Sewbiz for your advice! I'm going to get this one done as an experience and see how I like doing these sets... I'm a little eclectic. I don't like matching anything. LOL Well except for my princess' outfits. 

I'm sorry you had to endure some pain today. Sending you speedy recovery wishes and hugs!! Remind them next time that they'll need a good review from all of their patients. 

Those socks look awesome! I'm not getting mine done yet...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I was telling my son about the Rhinebeck yarn thing... he said I'm not going! Why are you going to look at a football field of cat toys?! 

I busted out lauging!! HAHAHA


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I did it!!!!

I ripped out atleast 10 rows and only dropped one sts... 

You won't believe what I did...

I am working with bamboo needles and the tips were kinda blunt.. and I was worried I wouldn't be able to pick up the sts... so I took a nail file and filed one point till it was really pointy.. and picked all the sts up.. then as it went around I transfered the picked up sts back onto the regular needles.. and now I am done.. easier than I thought..

Thanks Bonnie for telling me to "Just do it!!" no lifeline no nada!!!

on to the next inch... 

Inch by inch closer I get !!!! 

And your socks look awesome!!! City's right!!

Maybe when I grow up, I'll knit like you!!!

And your teeth!!! OUCH!!!

Sometimes, I wonder why they do the things they do...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I was telling my son about the Rhinebeck yarn thing... he said I'm not going! Why are you going to look at a football field of cat toys?!
> 
> I busted out lauging!! HAHAHA


When you think of it.. he has a point!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL he's bad. I guess you're bad too LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I did it!!!!
> 
> I ripped out atleast 10 rows and only dropped one sts...
> 
> ...


AllRIGHT! No guts, no glory... But ouch for your poor sharpened dpn, LOL. Pretty soon you'll be showing us a sock too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I was telling my son about the Rhinebeck yarn thing... he said I'm not going! Why are you going to look at a football field of cat toys?!
> 
> I busted out lauging!! HAHAHA


Tell him it's a football field of knitters' toys... Ha!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My dears.... tonight i'm hitting the sack now. I was supposed to be outta the house this morning at 540 and I got up at 543! OMG i had like pins and needles all over my body because of my nerves lol. I wound up leaving close to 7. I still got to work 10 minutes to. But i'm supposed to leave early to economize on my commute by taking the iron horse.... our lovely MTA.

That means that I drive to my baby sitter, park the car in front of her house, walk 4 blocks to the bus, take the bus to the train, be on the train for about 45 mins on a good day, then walk another 15-20 mins to my desk. Total commute time: 2 hrs and 20 mins. And I'm staying in the Bronx right now. By car and parking in the parking lot for ten bucks... 1 hr total.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good night and sweed dreams to ALL! Smooches!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh! Good job knitting! Show us some foot in sock woman! LOL You'll be done before you know it too.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, NYC prices.. .Parking is as much as Rent!!!! I remember the days!!!!

Don't forget to look at the purl bee site... lovely stuff...and they are in NYC... you might want to take a trip down there and check it out one day ....when you aren't too busy!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!! 

Sorry, couldn't help it.. a single mom with her hands full!!!

You guys should get a metal for all you do!!!

Good nite city!!!

What is your real name, anyway????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> My dears.... tonight i'm hitting the sack now. I was supposed to be outta the house this morning at 540 and I got up at 543! OMG i had like pins and needles all over my body because of my nerves lol. I wound up leaving close to 7. I still got to work 10 minutes to. But i'm supposed to leave early to economize on my commute by taking the iron horse.... our lovely MTA.
> 
> That means that I drive to my baby sitter, park the car in front of her house, walk 4 blocks to the bus, take the bus to the train, be on the train for about 45 mins on a good day, then walk another 15-20 mins to my desk. Total commute time: 2 hrs and 20 mins. And I'm staying in the Bronx right now. By car and parking in the parking lot for ten bucks... 1 hr total.


Oh my goodness and bless your heart! Now I love working from home even more...
Sleep tight! See you later...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Awwww! Thank you Nina!! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! A mommy's work never ends and is never easy as you well know. As all of you know. We always do what we must. 

My name is Tania. It's a pleasure to meet you. A pleasure to meet you all!  I've been wondering myself if we should, or not, use our first names in this part of the forum. Some have shared their first name in a PM so I wasn't sure if it's ok to cross over. I don't want to be disrespectful to anyone. And, I know some are older and I feel awkward calling by their first name. At work, I'm alwasy saying Mrs. or Ms. so and so... That's just me 

I'm gonna look into purlbee. There's another one I want to check out downtown... Loopy Mango?? something like that. I've been to downtown yarns... The owner - Very nice. Her assistant- a little bit of an edge... I think she's fairly new here. Russian lady. Maybe I don't understand her too well. But she doesn't like to answer questions. She kept showing me the price list for her class... at that time i wanted to know if I could make a scarf with that particular yarn. I bought very Expensive yarn and made a kids hat. I learned my own lesson. lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks. Now I'm really outta here! BTW..... anyone love baseball??? 

How about my Yankees??!  Best standings in AL and 2nd best in all of MLB. WOOHOO! Philly... (sigh) someone lit a match under them for a bit now. It needs to be put out. 

Ok. Gotta go! Night night :*


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Boston Red Sox!!!!!! 

I have a problem with it..

I was born in NYC.. so always loved the Yankees.. then I moved to Mass.. and feel in love with the Red Sox.. .so now I am a traitor to both!!!! lol

Go Marlins!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Your sox are 3.5 back.  My son loves the mets and his favorite movie ever??? Fever pitch......... ugh! I spawned a traitor! 

Oh it's so hard to pull away... I keep hitting that F5 button........


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Go marlins??? Heeey! Yankees are up right now!



Edit: 

They're playing Seattle... I thought you were rooting for the Mariners LOL I forgot, you're gonna go hang with the marlins.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh no! I take that back... they scored! My phone did not refresh. =O


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, the yankees always win.. no way you can't ever say they aren't a good team... but I love underdogs... and love when they win..

But I really don't like Jeter.. Loved Pettit.. thought he was really cool...

AROD's a dope!! and I don't mean dope in a good way!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone , Hope all are well?
I have been busy finally catching up with the housework, still have lotssssss of ironing to do.
I have just been having a quick look around kp and just found a link to these sweet leg warmers I thought some of you with little ones to knit for might like them, they are really just a variation on socks.

http://knitting.about.com/od/childrenspatterns/ss/ruffle-legwarmers-kids_2.htm


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How cute are they??? Going to bed now.. Seems I am the last of the USAers to sign off.. Have a great day Trasara...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning! Today I finally get those stitches out of my mouth! yay!

City, I hope you don't let your son change your mind about Rhinbeck. I'm hoping we can meet! I'll be there on Saturday the 15th. 

You ladies are talking baseball? OMG I am so not a sports person! LOL

As for real names, I use mine! Barbara Ann is my name. Not everyone calls me Barbara Ann, mostly Barb, Barbara. But my family and long time friends still call me Barbara Ann. I was named after my Mom.

I've cast on another sock. I'm doing the sampler sock in the book. We will see how that goes. I am so addicted to socks!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Mine is Tracy and you are all welcome to use it, I just used part of my first and second name, not very original!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just changed my Avatar. This pic Mike took when I was knitting out on the deck in Belize. My hair is wild as the humidity was insane! But there was a nice breeze sitting on the deck. I just love going to Caye Caulker, Belize!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Very cool Barbara. I've been dying to go to Belize.... one of these days.

Hi Tracy! I think you may like this book for your girls... If they like anything "twilight" they're going to love anything you make from here. 

http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-Knits-Projects-Knitting-Twilight/dp/030758660X#reader_030758660X


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Trasara and Barb! I tend to go back and forth with real names and screen names. I have you all in my buddy list, and try to write your real names there (as notes) so I don't forget. Do you guys use the buddy list feature? It helps you find your friends fast when you want to send a pm or something.

Barb, love the new picture of you, knitting in Belize! It doesn't get any better than that. You'll have fun knitting the sampler socks. I have used that same idea myself, to break up the boredom of plain knitting. What I do is, using self-patterning yarn, work a different texture st on the different bands of colors on the leg. I'll attach a photo of an Opal sock yarn that I made up like that. Hope you can see the little textures. I don't do the whole band in texture, necessarily... and I skip some bands. On some socks I have just knit a garter ridge every time the color changes. That looks cool too.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love it!!! I'm going to have a blast with this sock business!!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

And I too have you all in my buddy list!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Me too. Your socks are so nice!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you, Buddies! Barb, when you get some leg done on your sampler socks, do show!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hope Maryrose is online again soon... and how many days til Bitsey returns? Two? Seems like forever.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I will, but I've just started them. I only have about 3/4" on the needles right now! LOL

I'm using sock yarn I had in my stash that is self striping. I'm not ready to wind the new yarn yet, still doing the feely touchy thing with it. 

I resent my email this morning. Did you get it?


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Great photo Barbara Ann...I knew you would enjoy Belize!
g



Barbara Ann said:


> I just changed my Avatar. This pic Mike took when I was knitting out on the deck in Belize. My hair is wild as the humidity was insane! But there was a nice breeze sitting on the deck. I just love going to Caye Caulker, Belize!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello ATL! Haven't seen you about in a while, you must be flying a lot! LOL

This was my second trip to Caye Caulker Belize. I just love going there. We had a blast and made some really good friends. One family, (not sure if we adopted them or they adopted us) wants to take us to Toledo, Belize in the rainforest as this is where they are from. "To their village". So our next trip, that's what we are doing.!

Mike and I are seriously thinking of retiring to Belize, especially Caye Caulker. Just love it. Won't be for a few years yet, but gotta set our goals!


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't you worry girl, I've been around...lol, thank God for my i*phone...how else could I check KP on the fly? (pardon the pun) lol
g



Barbara Ann said:


> Hello ATL! Haven't seen you about in a while, you must be flying a lot! LOL
> 
> This was my second trip to Caye Caulker Belize. I just love going there. We had a blast and made some really good friends. One family, (not sure if we adopted them or they adopted us) wants to take us to Toledo, Belize in the rainforest as this is where they are from. "To their village". So our next trip, that's what we are doing.!
> 
> Mike and I are seriously thinking of retiring to Belize, especially Caye Caulker. Just love it. Won't be for a few years yet, but gotta set our goals!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I will, but I've just started them. I only have about 3/4" on the needles right now! LOL
> 
> I'm using sock yarn I had in my stash that is self striping. I'm not ready to wind the new yarn yet, still doing the feely touchy thing with it.
> 
> I resent my email this morning. Did you get it?


Yes, and I replied! :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Got it! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello??? Anyone home??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Seems like no one is around, crazy!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

you changed your pix


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i missed the whole page 157.. didnt get any updates in email? typing with one hand cause i am shutting down utilities, so i am on the phone waiting on hold!!!!

according to international living, belize is one of the best places to retire!!! make sure u have a spare bedroom for ur knitting buddies!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Of course and extra comfy chairs for us too! And I know there's at least a dozen palm trees for us to relax under while we knit and shoot the "sh*t". LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

When are you moving? Should I wait to send any squares until you are settled in Florida?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nah, no idea when we will be going to florida... hopefully quickly.. but who knows...I'll pm you the POB...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have just started my squares. I have to do them for you and for City. I've been having so much "sock" fun, I've negelected everything else! And my hats, I have to keep working on the hats for the hurt locker!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's knit locker.. but hey... I did get the name from the movie


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL
WHAT EVER!! you knew what my old mind meant! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Geez, I've got to stay off the computer when I'm at work. I shop too much!! LOL

I just ordered the Harmony 4" dpn's set. I think (hoping) they will be great for my fettish of sock knitting. Not that I'm having trouble with the dpn's I have, but I thought maybe the 4" would be less fight in the beginning? Who knows. What the hell, it's only money! (Don't tell Mike I said that!)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Geez, I've got to stay off the computer when I'm at work. I shop too much!! LOL
> 
> I just ordered the Harmony 4" dpn's set. I think (hoping) they will be great for my fettish of sock knitting. Not that I'm having trouble with the dpn's I have, but I thought maybe the 4" would be less fight in the beginning? Who knows. What the hell, it's only money! (Don't tell Mike I said that!)


Let us know how you end up liking those... I use 5" Brittany Birch needles and couldn't imagine working with shorter. I like a little bit of insurance that my sts aren't going to fall off.

It is quiet around here. I had to disappear this morning, to go teach at the gym. Now I am about to disappear again to get some sewing done. I have a Fed Ex pickup scheduled for Friday and I have to have this work ready!

Check you later, Chicks...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll let you know when they get here. If I don't like them, I will sell them or see if i can exchange them for the 5". I won't know until I try.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am doing my best to finish this first sock.. but i will tell u all that i hate this.. it isn't necessarily the actual knitting of the pattern as much as the size of the yarn. i hate this tiny whinny yarn.. even the dpns dont bother me so much.. its the thin yarn... cant i make socks with thicker yarn?

I have been packing a box.. sitting down and knitting a row...and doing that over and over again


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You can use worsted weight yarn but you will have thicker socks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I am doing my best to finish this first sock.. but i will tell u all that i hate this.. it isn't necessarily the actual knitting of the pattern as much as the size of the yarn. i hate this tiny whinny yarn.. even the dpns dont bother me so much.. its the thin yarn... cant i make socks with thicker yarn?
> 
> I have been packing a box.. sitting down and knitting a row...and doing that over and over again


Sure you can use bigger yarn, they just won't be socks that you can wear in your shoes. If you like to walk around the house in house socks in winter, make bigger socks for that. Or maybe make little baby or kids socks for charity? Those go fast. You definitely shouldn't force yourself to knit something you hate. This isn't punishment, for cryin' out loud. Give it up!

I don't have a problem with more sts and more knitting to get a sock. I LIKE knitting... And it's cool to see all the tiny sts build up into a wonderful sock. But it definitely may not be everyone's cup of tea.

What I hate is knitting on needles bigger than about an 8, with bulky yarn. To me that is torture. I won't do it (unless there's a very, very good reason-- like Fiber Trends Felted Clogs, LOL...)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh ouch! Good one sewbiz! I know we've been complaining about the sock yarn... im guilty. Soooorryyyy! 

Personally I like worsted weight. 

I loooove this yarn i cant find again cause i didnt save the tag.... gonna post what i made with it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the sock yarn. Guess I'm in the same boat as Bonnie. I love the knitting, and knitting, and knitting. I find it so relaxing. I could sit here all day and just knit, and I have. When I was home from work last week from my surgery. Even the pain pills couldn't keep my knitting away!! I did nothing but sit here and knit all day long.....that's my kind of relaxing!

I'm having fun doing this sampler sock. Some of the stitches are tight for me to do such as the k2tog. But i"m taking my time and doing it. Looks pretty cool so far. But I had to switch to my nickel plated dpn's cuz I was bending the bamboo so much I was afraid I would break them. The nickel plated are bending!! What's up with that??!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I did go back to the yarn store... just in case anyone was thinking that LOL. She said to me... "what makes you think I'm going to remember what you bought?" Um... A BIG hint would be that I had a piece of the yarn genius??? 

This yarn wasn't plyed regular. The strand had a pattern to it. As if it was knitted itself. VERY soft.... so lovely to work with. 

BTW that was my very second hat, the first one I knit. Following Mia's pink hat in my previous avatar which was crochet.  Otherwise the first items i knitted were squares and scarves.... I had only done three scarves by then.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, I really like your new photo, but I miss that hunk that was standing with you in your other one. You sure made out well with your internet find. I know people who are not that lucky. Anyway, just wanted to say you sure look like a young thing, only with fuzzy hair. I wouldn't worry about it. You were on vacation.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

City, that bonnet (I assume it is a bonnet) Is adorable. Good work, and the yarn is great.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I love the sock yarn. Guess I'm in the same boat as Bonnie. I love the knitting, and knitting, and knitting. I find it so relaxing. I could sit here all day and just knit, and I have. When I was home from work last week from my surgery. Even the pain pills couldn't keep my knitting away!! I did nothing but sit here and knit all day long.....that's my kind of relaxing!
> 
> I'm having fun doing this sampler sock. Some of the stitches are tight for me to do such as the k2tog. But i"m taking my time and doing it. Looks pretty cool so far. But I had to switch to my nickel plated dpn's cuz I was bending the bamboo so much I was afraid I would break them. The nickel plated are bending!! What's up with that??!!


My little dpns are birch wood and they are so bent! I wish they'd stay straight but they get curved knitting a sock. Just as long as they don't break, I'm happy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I did go back to the yarn store... just in case anyone was thinking that LOL. She said to me... "what makes you think I'm going to remember what you bought?" Um... A BIG hint would be that I had a piece of the yarn genius???
> 
> This yarn wasn't plyed regular. The strand had a pattern to it. As if it was knitted itself. VERY soft.... so lovely to work with.
> 
> BTW that was my very second hat, the first one I knit. Following Mia's pink hat in my previous avatar which was crochet.  Otherwise the first items i knitted were squares and scarves.... I had only done three scarves by then.


I love that hat. Too bad you don't remember the yarn. Boy, those women at your LYS are SO DARNED RUDE to you. If they acted like that in this neighborhood, nobody would shop there. I wouldn't give them the time of day... I don't mind shopping online. :mrgreen:

Maybe you should just be rude right back... call her 'genius' to her face! Dish it back to her. And tell her you don't mind shopping online.

Some babes... :evil:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Went looking for the cotton blend yarn for squares. Couldn;t find anything but dishcloth yarn. What should I look for?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Alberta! It's a hat... one of those funky ones New York youngsters were wearing these past couple of winters. 

Sewbiz, Old people don't like me. LOL I think i had this conversation recently. I think in another thread....... yeah, I started a huge discussion about the elderly. LOL. Funny thing is that i love old folks er..... (cough!) sorry, the elderly  I really truly do. Because of my grandpa... long story. lol Don't know why they don't like me? I'm a very approachable person  Strangers talk to me all the time about their lives on the train, in the hospital. All the time... Even in the public bathroom. Not the elderly though.... 

So.... rude shop owners is the reason why I've been going to all the LYS' around. I should do a review LOL. You know what seems to be my Fav?? AC MOORE. Can you believe it?? No hassle. I get a great bargain. Only problem is I loooooove fancy yarns. Who doesn't right? So.. I look online for the next address to go to And I try to buy yarn and forget it. Somehow they must read NEWBIE on my forehead or something. Maybe it's the oooh's and aaaah's about the yarns. But doesn't everyone inspect the yarn before they buy it at $10 or 15 or so a skein?? I sure do. I've spent almost double on one alone. 

I'm always on a tangeant.... You know, you can tell me when to shut it LOL  Really you can!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I am doing my best to finish this first sock.. but i will tell u all that i hate this.. it isn't necessarily the actual knitting of the pattern as much as the size of the yarn. i hate this tiny whinny yarn.. even the dpns dont bother me so much.. its the thin yarn... cant i make socks with thicker yarn?
> ...


OK so I had a long talk with Joyce (LYS) and she and I realized that maybe I need to do a toe up sock.. and the yarn I made the first sock in wasn't one of those yummy yarns.. 'it was very thin and scratchy...

One of the ladies who were knitting with us made me try on her sock (the one that was finished) and it was yummy.. So I purchased new yarn.. softer and a bit bigger (size 3 instead of 0) and since I already have 2nd sock syndrome.. I brought 2 sets of DPNs in size 3 so that I can make them at the same time...

She said that toe up socks I can keep trying on to make sure they fit.. I have a pix of sock that is finished.. but I can't get it onto my leg... so I made it for a friend who wears a size 5 shoe.. hopefully that will fit.. and if not.. so be it.. I will try the new ones first and if it is a success then I will finish the second sock in time for Christmas... I hope or there will be no other sock...

I love to knit... I knit at every chance.. I would knit in the bathroom if I wasn't afraid it would get wet...lol...

And it wasn't the gusset or heel turns that made me crazy ... it was the size of the yarn.. and the texture...

SO I will give it another shot!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Went looking for the cotton blend yarn for squares. Couldn;t find anything but dishcloth yarn. What should I look for?


Here are a few cotton blend yarn types i've seen that are not very expensive.

Cotton-Ease from Lion Brand. (5.79 at ac moore check for 50% coupon)  
Lion Brand Baby's First Yarn
Cascade Yarns Cotton Club (www.yarn.com)
Plymouth Yarn Jeannee Worsted (www.yarn.com)
5th Avenue Coastal Cotton Yarn (3.99 herrschners)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

City... maybe you should start listing your projects on Ravlery.com you can write the type of yarn it is, the needles you used and that way you can always go back and find it...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Knitting, I do put them there now. But I had made that hat before i joined ravelry...... 

OH the needle size i used is 13. I just checked what i had on ravelry. LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You are all having fun by the sound of it.Yes I have you all in my buddy list as well, good idea sew biz to add real name as well.
City thanks for the book link it has some cool ideas.
Love your new photo Barb, you look very relaxed.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Knitting you sock looks good pity it doesn't fit you but I'm sure your friend will love it.
Sewbiz I am going to try your sampler sock next, do you just use the same pattern that we are doing and just do bits of different patterns or do you have a pattern for that sock?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

WOOHOO! Yaaaay Knitting you did it!!! I'm jealous! That's great! Love the colors.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

City I bet your little one looks gorgeous in that hat.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Trasara, was too big for her... gave it to my cousin's daughter. She loved it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well Ladies tonight I am going to meet up and knit with two other ladies from KP who live about 10 minutes from me, it should be fun.

City you daughter looks like a little angel sitting there in that tutu.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Knitting you sock looks good pity it doesn't fit you but I'm sure your friend will love it.
> Sewbiz I am going to try your sampler sock next, do you just use the same pattern that we are doing and just do bits of different patterns or do you have a pattern for that sock?


Yeah, just use the basic fingering sock pattern, the latest revision, and sample away on the different bands of colors that come up. I usually just wing it on the first sock, then use that to follow when I knit the second sock. You can use garter, reverse stockinette, seed st, double seed st, and anything else you can think of. One I did was k2, p2, offset by one st each round, so the garter bumps moved in a diagonal line. If you need the pattern again, I am attaching it so we don't have to hunt for it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OK so I had a long talk with Joyce (LYS) and she and I realized that maybe I need to do a toe up sock.. and the yarn I made the first sock in wasn't one of those yummy yarns.. 'it was very thin and scratchy...
> 
> One of the ladies who were knitting with us made me try on her sock (the one that was finished) and it was yummy.. So I purchased new yarn.. softer and a bit bigger (size 3 instead of 0) and since I already have 2nd sock syndrome.. I brought 2 sets of DPNs in size 3 so that I can make them at the same time...
> 
> ...


Love the colors and patterning of your yarn! Is your arch really that high? I would just about bet you money that after the first wash that scratchy yarn is going to soften and "bloom". Your friend will love them. :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Goodnight everyone! (Tho I think you and I are the only ones left, Trasara!)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just discovered broomstick lace can't wait to give it a go. The problem with this site is there are too many wonderful things to laern and do.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

we should make 200 pages by the weekend!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HI, we just loaded up the van.. (yes, I have a soccer van, but I am not a soccer mom..) Tomorrow the truck.. We already set up internet at the house in AZ so by tomorrow night I will be back on..getting ready for an early night.. It's 11pm already, and we still need to pack up the fridge stuff.. isn't packing fun.. I would so much rather be knittin!!!

Here is the pix of the new sock yarn I got... way softer and bigger...

Sewbiz, should I use the same pattern and the same CO sts?? now that I won't have Joyce to help me along, it will have to be you girls!! Are you ready for the challenge?

Good night sweetheart, Good Night..!! (Sha Na Na)...

Will be back up and running sometime tomorrow evening, even if just to say hi!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Great wool Knitting and wishing you a safe trip \.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh Knitting, I have that sock yarn. It is yummy to work with. You will like it a lot.

I will be checking in and out through out the day, but this evening I start my new class at Webs. So each Wednesday evening I will be "crocheting" as it is a required class to take. LOL I'm having a blast. I'm taking my knitting with me as I am usually early to class anyway. Maybe it will keep my from shopping! (NOT!)

Knitting I hope the move goes smoothly. Get back to us as soon as you can!
City, you are a NYer, you know how to tell that Yarn Store Lady how it is! And by the way, I find you charming and I am hoping to meet you in person at Rhinebeck, I think it's your imagination that "older" peeps don't like you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> HI, we just loaded up the van.. (yes, I have a soccer van, but I am not a soccer mom..) Tomorrow the truck.. We already set up internet at the house in AZ so by tomorrow night I will be back on..getting ready for an early night.. It's 11pm already, and we still need to pack up the fridge stuff.. isn't packing fun.. I would so much rather be knittin!!!
> 
> Here is the pix of the new sock yarn I got... way softer and bigger...
> 
> ...


Have a safe and uneventful move... We will look forward to hearing from you that you are in AZ and all's well.

I am not familiar with that sock yarn. You need to swatch it a little bit and find your gauge. Remember to get a firm gauge for socks. With bigger yarn you will need to cast on less sts. I have a pattern for dk weight yarn (6 sts per inch), if you want it. Just say so and I can email it to you. (I have your email addy already...)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbiz, I just called Knit Picks to see if I could change my order from the 4" dpn's to the 5" dpn's. But they are already shipping! But she said I can return them. So I might do that. Webs had a new line of needles in called Knitter's Pride. They are pretty much the same as the Knit Picks and cost is the same. I might pick up the 5" dpn's tonight before class. Just wish I could make up my mind!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I miss Bitsey. When is she coming back?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning everyone. 

I miss Bitsey around here too! Lol im sure she would've let me have it with my oldies but goodies tangeant lol. 

Knitting! Get there soon. Unless you're already there! Hope you had a great road trip! 

Maybe i need short needles too. Mine are about 8".....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm using 6" dpn's now. But sometimes I feel like I'm tangling myself up. So I thought in my genius way, oh a 4" would be better. Then Sewbiz mentioned about the stitches sliding off and I had not considered that. DUH! I think I would have an issue with the 4" keeping the stitches on. So I think being in the middle, 5", may be the answer.


----------



## Phillippa (Mar 20, 2011)

I am completely lost! I signed up ages ago as I thought I would be able to browse some free patterns and get help when I am stuck with my knitting. I have searched the site and cannot find anywhere how to see ANY patterns, free or otherwise. Can anybody help? Thanks!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Phillippa what kind of patterns are you looking for? You can do a search at the top of the page.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Or if you click on Knitting Forum and see the list of forums, there is a pattern search there.


----------



## Phillippa (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for that! I'm looking for a pattern to make a simple jumper for my French Bulldog. She feels the cold and winter is coming... I'll try the search thingy at the top of the page. Thanks again!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbiz, I just called Knit Picks to see if I could change my order from the 4" dpn's to the 5" dpn's. But they are already shipping! But she said I can return them. So I might do that. Webs had a new line of needles in called Knitter's Pride. They are pretty much the same as the Knit Picks and cost is the same. I might pick up the 5" dpn's tonight before class. Just wish I could make up my mind!


Well try them out. Maybe you will like the 4"... I would think they would come in handy for tiny circs like working glove fingers, if you make gloves.

I've made myself gloves but when it's really cold I find mittens keep my hands a lot warmer than gloves. So I'm a mittens convert now.

There's another thing you can do with your cool sock yarns-- gloves!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I miss Bitsey around here too! Lol im sure she would've let me have it with my oldies but goodies tangeant lol.
> 
> ...


8" is way too long for socks. :-(


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Phillippa said:


> I am completely lost! I signed up ages ago as I thought I would be able to browse some free patterns and get help when I am stuck with my knitting. I have searched the site and cannot find anywhere how to see ANY patterns, free or otherwise. Can anybody help? Thanks!


Hi Phillippa, This site really does not house any patterns. It is a discussion site, so you can definitely get help with your questions. Once in a while someone posts a pattern they have written, but posting of copyrighted patterns here (free or otherwise) is not allowed as it's a violation of copyright. If you are looking for free pattern sites, do a google search and several will come up. One of my favorite sites for patterns is http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com

Good luck!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmmm...you've given me food for thought. I just might keep the 4" and purchase a set of 5". I do want to do gloves and mittens. And maybe the 4" would be good for baby booties/socks? Oh hell, you can never have too much yarn or too many needles and gadgets!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > HI, we just loaded up the van.. (yes, I have a soccer van, but I am not a soccer mom..) Tomorrow the truck.. We already set up internet at the house in AZ so by tomorrow night I will be back on..getting ready for an early night.. It's 11pm already, and we still need to pack up the fridge stuff.. isn't packing fun.. I would so much rather be knittin!!!
> ...


Would love to have it..

Gtg.. being called to go get the truck... c u ladies later...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi ya!

Did you guys know of this? I was in another thread and thought i should pass it on.

http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/300067/CRO-KNIT-TENSION-KEEPER.htm


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hmmm........I'm not so sure about that gadget. I'd like to try one before buying one. Not sure I would like it. But I would give it try.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hmmm...you've given me food for thought. I just might keep the 4" and purchase a set of 5". I do want to do gloves and mittens. And maybe the 4" would be good for baby booties/socks? Oh hell, you can never have too much yarn or too many needles and gadgets!


That's right. Good thinking with the baby booties-- you can do them just like tiny socks, now that you know how socks are constructed.

Short needles are also good for making I cord, if they are the right needle size.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi ya!
> 
> Did you guys know of this? I was in another thread and thought i should pass it on.
> 
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/300067/CRO-KNIT-TENSION-KEEPER.htm


It may help some people who have finger problems, nerve damage, etc, but for me it would be an annoyance. My fingers are all the tension keepers I need! LOL...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Where oh where is our Bitsey? Watch her come back with an entire sock knitted, after 8 hours of car knitting...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe she'll be on the second sock! No interuptions (yeah right!)

Hope she is enjoying herself!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh dear friends....quess who? No sock knitting I was trying to finish that scarf for Knitting so I could mail it off to her. And yes I knitted all the way up and all the way back.. Had a good time we talked and talked and played hearts for a whole day. A lot of fun. Now to go and relax with my hubby and figure out dinner. Bits...later chicks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

WELCOME BACK BITSEY. WE MISSED YOU!

So glad you had a great trip!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you. Like your pic, but hard to see your face (pretty face). Very happy to be back, but tonight I heard from son and they are coming down friday night. So I have tomorrow to myself, then Friday off to the market for the kids. Is winter coming anytime soon? I could do with a dose of winter. Bitsey

PS: next week off to the beach for three days. B


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I want a white Christmas. You are all talking socks and scarves for Christmas and we are heading for summer. Maybe I should look for little lace cover ups to go over swimsuits. What do you knit in summer?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Sweetsue, usually I am sewing in the summer. Bits


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I gave away my sewing machine and overlocker. So over that. I used to sew for my sister's shop and would make dozens of little dresses, tops, even track suits for kids. Now I don't have any little ones don't want to do it anymore. Guess I will just keep on knitting toys. Probably the dish cloths and hand towels in summer and some nice lacy tops.
Maybe this one:
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=&technique=&season=&year=&new=&format=free&products_id=1502
or this one:
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=&technique=&season=&year=&new=&format=free&products_id=1231


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am "over" sewing dresses. Right now I am into making bags, different table cloths, etc. Anything that strikes my fancy. My machine is a viking and it also deso embroidery..I have kind of gotten over that part. Embroirdered everything in sight when I first got it. Now I occasionally do it. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What is everyone up to? I saw Knitting finished a sock. I am going to work on mine tomorrow. It is slow going for me but that is alright. This sock is not something I am trying to make in a hurry. I do like working with the tiny yarn. Once I had started knitting...I really liked the way the yarn felt. To My chair..Hollar if you all get on. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ladies, I am heading to my chair...getting sleepy, going to watch tv for a while. I think that everyone is tired this evening. I will check in later, and then bed. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Stopping in to say hi! Hola Bitsey! Welcome back.  We missed you. Hi Sweetsue. 

Hello.... cricket... cricket.... lol


Sweet dreams everyone :*


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sweet dreams City. Chat with you tomorrow. Bits


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

It's morning here. Well lunch time now. just past 12.



citynenanyc said:


> Stopping in to say hi! Hola Bitsey! Welcome back.  We missed you. Hi Sweetsue.
> 
> Hello.... cricket... cricket.... lol
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone :*


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, Sweet Sue us folks here in Virginia are just about ready for bed. I will stay up for alittle while, then toddle off to bed. Going to sleep in in the am. Kept getting up really early at Sissy's house. Sleep in. Bits.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it's nice that no matter what the time is....someone is on line. Been having quite a conversation with madmonkeyknitter.



Bitsey said:


> Well, Sweet Sue us folks here in Virginia are just about ready for bed. I will stay up for alittle while, then toddle off to bed. Going to sleep in in the am. Kept getting up really early at Sissy's house. Sleep in. Bits.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning! Good Evening Sweetsue!
Looks like it was a quiet night here at the Resort. I hope Knitting has a safe trip moving to AZ. And i wish Maryrose would get back here so we know all went well with her move too.

I will pop on and off during work as usual. This evening Mike and I have a Landlord meeting to attend. These things bore me. I'll take my knitting and listen to the speakers. BLAH BLAH BLAH! Sometimes the meetings are interesting, sometimes not so much. 

I need to get my housework done this weekend, my sisters are coming up from NJ next weekend. I can't wait. I haven't seen them in a year. Just 2 of my sisters (I have 4) and one brother in law, and one niece. We are going to the Big E while they are here. FUN FUN FUN

I come from of family of 6 kids, we are all married with children, and I love when we get together, we are rather close. We just have so much fun.

Anyway, catch you all later!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds excellent. Ours was a family of 7 all married with children. It is fun to catch up but doesn't happen too often as we are scattered mostly in Queensland but still a fair way from Canberra. The others get to see more of each other than I do.


----------



## kathy92849 (Sep 15, 2011)

Resort is gorgeous. Looks like I will have to empty savings to go!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Kathy, that's the nice thing about a virtual Resort....IT'S FREE!! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbiz, I've got questions concerning my "sampler sock" from the book. On Sock 1, pattern 3, I might be twisting my yarn overs. Which way should these yarn overs go around my needle? Clockwise or counter clockwise. My stitches are so tight when I get to row 4 I can't get my needle through them. I managed to finish that pattern, but the stitches are so tight, I'm not sure my foot is going to go in. The other two patterns seem fine. I've got to be doing something wrong as I'm usually a loose knitter. I think I need to frog!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I've been sitting here all morning waiting for you ladies to come out and play. Hmmmmm. Is the resort closed for the day and no one told me????

I'M LONELY!! :?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am here Barbara with my first finished sock. It is way too big, so will try another one with smaller yarn and needles. Closing the toe was hard for me. I watched youtube videos on both kinds. Well, next one will be better.



Barbara Ann said:


> Well I've been sitting here all morning waiting for you ladies to come out and play. Hmmmmm. Is the resort closed for the day and no one told me????
> 
> I'M LONELY!! :?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey everyone. My wireless network was down. Knitgalore..use that pair of socks for slippers. The yarn is beautiful. Good job. How did you go so fast. I only have 2 inches. I did not take this on my trip, I was afraid of dropping a stitch in the car while going over a bump. So today, I am trying to get some knitting done. Bits

PS Hey Barb


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb isn't on now. That is what I plan. They are pretty aren't they? I just kept at it, and knitted nothing else. Hit some bumps in the road. The toe closure was tough, only because you get down to just a few stitches on the needles. Good to see you back.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love your socks! The color is wonderful. Reminds me of rainbow sherbert! Yummy!

Hi Ladies, I've been so lonely without you!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am here now that my wireless is back up. Going to try and knit a few rows. Has anyone seen Sewbiz or Maryrose yet? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Not a word from anyone! I've been here by myself most of the day. 

Hopefully all is well.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Are you at work Barbara Ann? I haven't been here brcause I really pushed mysrlf to finish sock.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

People are busy this month. I know that I am going away again next week for three days. Then the following week I have two days of traveling back and forth hauling a car for a recall (almost 45 miles each way), then going back 2 days later to pick up. Plus one more medical thing in between. The last time I went to the Dr. I had to take my calendar. I am retired...that is not supposed to happen. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitgalore you must have been knitting three days straight. B


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, we are pretty busy in the upcomong month. I plan to go away next Tuesday for a week. So KP will be on vacation for me. Last time I went around looking up for signals. Won't do that this time. Going to a small town fall festival, play a little bingo and just vid=sit with old friends.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Pretty much. It takes some getting used to but it will all fall in place after a bit.



Bitsey said:


> Knitgalore you must have been knitting three days straight. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I understand. I've got some busy time coming my way shortly. My daughter will be coming down from NH for the weekend. Then 2 of my sisters are coming up from NJ with husband and a daughter for next weekend. We are going to the Big E which is a huge fair. We'll be all day and night there. I have a blast with my sisters, so I'm looking forward to it. Judy (sister) does a lot of sewing and quilting. She's made me a lap quilt, which I love and use all the time, and a knitting bag. It's huge and holds lots of stuff! I'm lucky to have such great "little" sisters! I'm the oldest of 5 girls. We have one brother older than me. Only boy of 6!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe we will have to close the resprt. Oh no!! Someone will be here I am sure.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I was hoping this Resort was open all year round, regardless of how many "guest" are here at any one given time! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Who said close the resort. This resort is ours, it is the only place we can chat about anything and not get thrown off. Alberta..........shame....close the resort...we will have 500 pages before the end of the year. Who knows we could have a book. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: You are so right Miss Bitsey!! No one can shut us up or down!! LOL :twisted:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey one more row..I will have.....drum roll please........2 inches. yea.......


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

WHOOHOO!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is official........2 INCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I only have what....the rest of the sock....I will perservere! Bits (Did I spell that right?)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, persevere....By George she's got it!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning everyone, just a quick visit before work, wish I could stay home and knit 3 weeks and I have a week off work and I can't wait as it is spring now and the warm weather is here I am itching to clean and tidy.... Hopefully I might catch someone here later is has been quiet around here.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess I didn't mean it the way it came out. I will sit in my corner. Sorry. I consider myself chastised.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No No, there is a rule here. No pouting. You will not go into the corner...You just wanted us to shut down so you did not have to read alot. Besides..........while you are away maybe we will be wicked. Just kidding...what would we do without you? We would be lost without each other. All together we make a whole. I am off to figure what is for dinner...maybe a sandwich...What a little wife I have become. Kidding....Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, everyone is off with dinner preps...Later my "Chicks with Sticks" Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Everyone is sleepy. Later Bits


----------



## kathy92849 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmmm fooled me!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Kathy, Are you new to the resort? Just checking in to let everyone know that Project Runway starts at (9PM on the east coast. I know that Knitting is moving and Sewbiz is busy..I don't know who else watches. Glad you are here Kathy...we are all knitting socks. What are you working on? Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi peeps! I am on my sons iPhone so will make it short. We had an unexpected trip to the hospital. Hubby's blood sugar became very unstable. We will be here til Saturday probably. I am knitting my second sock, reading The Help and taking care of hubby. Would love your prayer support! Talk to you all soon...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh my sewbiz, you have our prayer support. You will enjoy the book, and knit away. If I were closer I would run to help. I wish I could. I hope your most precious stays well, and keeps his sugars ok. I will wait to hear from you again as will Barb, Alberta, and knitting and who ever else. Keep us posted. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all....praying sewbiz

bits....actually took time off from racing from job to ballfield to watch a couple of videos...magic toe cast on and how to turn a heel on a toe up sock...so when these last few games are over, and i settle into my new job, i will try to catch up with the rest of you sock knitters


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Catch up ? Catch Up? I have 2 inches....2 inches. You have nothing to catch up to. By the way that sock yarn I sent is self patterning...Look on the label it will show you what the pattern looks like. Bitsey.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern....what new job? What do you do? Tell me ...tell all.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol i did....to be honest, i have barely touched my needles...havent worked this hard since grad school...REALLY need to win the lottery....would soooooo love to be a stay at home mom.....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

totally jealous of all these vacations everyone else is posting about


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

same place, more responsibility, no extra pay...and of course longer hours, lol (thank you economy)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

do you realize its only about 100 days til christmas? this will be the first one in a decade+ that i havent had several things already tucked away...and several wips almost done! i am in a panic zone!...absolutely HATE to shop in the crowds...ugh


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm here just in time to say goodnight. Our Landlord meeting was longer than expected  But we don't meet during the summer, so is was the first meeting again. 

Sewbiz, saying prayers for both you and your hubby. May he recover and get well soon and may God give you strength to hold things together.

Bitsey, 2 inches is awesome!!!
Knitgalore....no corners. I think the rooms here are round! LOL
Welcome back Kathy!
Onesoutherngal....don't ever give up on the socks!

Any word from Knitting and Maryrose?
Trasara, don't work too hard! I'm gonna miss reading your post in the morning!
I haven't seen City on yet either. The Resort has been quiet today.

Ok, gotta go to bed, see you all in the AM.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

See everyne in the am. I have the feeling this evening is time to rest. Good night dear friends. in the morning...say prayers that all our loved ones are safe. In the morning. Bitsey


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi all I'm home from work.
Sewbiz i'm keeping you and your hubby in my thoughts and sending healing prayers across the seas.
It really has been quiet around here lately it must be the change in the seasons.
Well I had a little knitting get together with another KP member the other night, it was really nice although I think my jaw got more of a work out than the needles( can you imagine how chatty we would all be if we were in a room together? My hubby will tell you I can talk under water with a mouth full of marbles)There are another couple of ladies coming next time.
Well my sock is travelling along nicely I am in the middle of turning the heel and trying to keep the pattern right, I was knitting in the car at 9.30pm last night waiting to pick up my daughter from her band practice so when I look at it in good light I may need to tink it alittle.
I'll keep an eye out for you all later tonight or in the am nighty night. Tracy


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I didn't notice a new Knitting Bee this week?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I haven't seen it either!
Hey sweetsue do you go th Floriade? I went to Canberra in March to see the Ballet Russe costumes at the National gallery but needed more that a weekend as we only saw a small part of the gallery( I am in love with monets water lillies) And I need to go back to the war memorial ran out of time there as well. I didn't expect that there would be so much to see and do. It was a wonderful trip.
Ps Have you been stuck insde with the toxic fumes today?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

No, we are far enough away that we can get out in the sunshine. They have lifted the restrictions on most of the suburbs now. Mitchell is mostly an industrial area.
Last year I went to Floriade and the Lindemans display allowed everyone to make their own pot plant to take home.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I would love to drive down but I bet Canberra is very busy right now.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I like to go later when all the flowers are in bloom. It will be busier the first two weekends in October because they are both long weekends - unless of course Canberrans go down the coast (Batemans Bay) for the long weekends and school holidays start 1 October.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya everyone. 

Sewbiz, I pray your husband is healthy and safe, may you all be back home very soon. I hope youre feeling better too. Sending love and prayers.

Im on at a weird hr. I was told at work that theyre monitoring our internet use. =O so i cant be on during the day. These last couple of nights ive come to bed around 9 so i can log on and relax and have wound up falling asleep. Ive been exhausted pulling up old reports for comparisons, making new ones. What good is data if its manipulated and twweeked ffto fit what a person wants?? They should just report what they want instead and not say its "the data"..... I love data and it should be respected. Know what i mean? While i dont do much walking around at work, my mental exhaustion has me falling asleep any moment of quietness. 

Hope everyone is well! 

Bitsey welcome back! And two inches is good! 

Alberta nice sock! Enjoy your vacation!

Barbara sounds like youre gonna enjoy your weekend!

Trasara what is going on? Toxic fumes? I hope youre all ok.

Southern enjoy your time off.

Ladies im off to sleep again.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh... im only up cause i was having a nightmare and i had to go pp in the potty lol 

Yes..... im a little chicken!

Lol


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Mountains out of molehills.
http://www.news.com.au/national/explosions-as-firefighters-battle-large-industrial-fire-in-canberra/story-e6frfkvr-1226138498082


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

City, Canberra is a three hour drive from here, It was in sweetsues neck of the woods.You are dedicated if you check Kp in the early hours when you get up to use the facilities,,,,


----------



## kathy92849 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi I am working on a sweater set for my granddaughter, Ella. I have tons of leftover yarn and try to do something useful with it. I usually try to make hat, scarf and sweater. Trying to find a pattern for a child's beret(easy) but not much luck. Also trying to incorporate lace trim into this set. I love knitting and have been doing it for a long time. Not very good, usually intimidated easily. My creativity comes out in color variations. Love to mix and match. Off to work. Thanks for including me in the conversation. Kathy


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

nice to have you join us kathy.


----------



## kathy92849 (Sep 15, 2011)

wow people actually write and respond to each other. Love it! Kathy


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=b16&d_id=2&lang=us
or
http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00058&cat_id=1
or
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/white-bobbled-girl-set



kathy92849 said:


> Hi I am working on a sweater set for my granddaughter, Ella. I have tons of leftover yarn and try to do something useful with it. I usually try to make hat, scarf and sweater. Trying to find a pattern for a child's beret(easy) but not much luck. Also trying to incorporate lace trim into this set. I love knitting and have been doing it for a long time. Not very good, usually intimidated easily. My creativity comes out in color variations. Love to mix and match. Off to work. Thanks for including me in the conversation. Kathy


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!

Kathy, we are a very chatty group. You will most likely get responses from us all!

Good Evening Sweetsue and Tracy. 

City, no computer during the day??!! There should be a law! LOL

Today will be "slow" at work for me. So I will cruise the internet looking for patterns and shopping. I'll be in and out of here and on Ravelry checking out patterns. I also want to check out the Webs website as I got notice of some yarn that went on sale, Cascade Yarns 220. I want it for gifts this Christmas! I gotta get my nose to the grind stone with my knitting if I'm going to give handmade gifts to anyone! LOL Stop playing with socks! (NOT!)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Have shopping to do today then children (grown) coming this evening. Laterchicks with sticks. Bitsey


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Time for bed for me. See you all tomorrow.
Sue


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

See you all tomorrow I need an early night.


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Just poppin in to say a quick hello...day off today so lots of errands, shopping, a little knitting, and whatever else I can get myself in to. 
Looks like a pretty day here in the ATL...
Everyone have a great day!
g


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning Bitsey. Good morning ATL. 

Good night Sue. Good night Trasara


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning Barbara. Good morning Kathy. I'm on from my phone! LOL They can't keep me totally away!! hehehehe 

Guess what?! I started a pair of kids socks. Let's see how it goes. Maybe I like it better cause it's a worsted weight w/ 7 needles.  I think i'm jsut terrified of the thin sock yarn. 


I hope Sewbiz's husband and her are ok. So scary. 

While i'm on it. You know I think the last of heard from Tracy was that her daughter was in the hosp. right?? I hope they're ok too.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't find my friends, have you seen them? You would recongnize them as they are "chicks with sticks!"


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

i'm here barbara! i've been hitting refresh for a while lol


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning everyone!!
It's a beautiful friday here in ALabama! hope you allare having a lovely day!!
Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm popping in and out. I'll not be on too much this afternoon as I have to leave work early and drive up to NH to pick up my daughter. I hate it as it takes away from my knitting time! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning! Someone turned off the heat here in NYC! brrrrr


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

same here in MA! It's cold!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

If this is any indication, we are in for a brutal winter!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope not. I HATED last winter. I don't like the cold, and we had too much snow for me. I really need to move south. VERY south. Like...........Caye Caulker, Belize!!! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Take me with you! The first time I learned about belize was on House hunters


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Take me with you! The first time I learned about belize was on House hunters


hahaha.......I like watching that too. But they always show areas different from where I want to go. Caye Caulker is not fancy, not by a longggggggg shot. Small cabana's is all you will get. Usually 2 rooms if you are lucky! Some people have "out houses" instead of bathrooms!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You know... my real father lives in DR. They had one of those.... they just recently put regular bathrooms, but they did them in separate stalls. The toilet, the shower and the sink off to the side Outside of the house. Go figure..... 

I do NOT miss those days. Using that letrina (spanish) is the worst!! I'd rather dig a hole myself lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll use the letrina, I'll hand you a shovel! LOL

When we go to Belize, we stay in cabanas that have a bathroom. BUT, understand, that the septic system in CC is very delicate. Nothing gets flushed in a toilet that does not come out of your body! Nothing! No toilet paper, no tissues, no tampons, no sanitary napkins, only your pee and your poop. That's it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, gotta disappear for a bit. Driving up to NH to pick up my daughter. See you all later (I hope!)

City, only 4 weeks until Rhinebeck! I'm still hoping you go!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes! I"m going to be there!!  Can't wait!! I"m gonna be happier than a pig in his own stuff! LOL


Have a safe drive. Stay warm!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG! I am back.. finally got internet up and running.. and decided to take a break from unpacking. SO MUCH Cr*p.. who knew we had so much stuff.. 
Need to get rid of tons and tons.... 

I can't believe in two days you guys wrote, how many pages of chat?????? and you know me already.. I have to read each and every comment!!!!

See ya guys later...with comments on everything!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hi peeps! I am on my sons iPhone so will make it short. We had an unexpected trip to the hospital. Hubby's blood sugar became very unstable. We will be here til Saturday probably. I am knitting my second sock, reading The Help and taking care of hubby. Would love your prayer support! Talk to you all soon...


Of course, you have all our support and prayers whatever and wherever they come from...

Hope he gets well real soon...

and isn't the Help a great book? You will have to see the movie too! It wasn't to bad.. but the book is better of course...

Make your husband get better.. tell him we are all coming after him if he doesn't .. .can you imagine the hospital overrun with us????

Hope as I read more, I will hear that he is out of the hospital an back to normal..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Knitting you will have to PM me with your address for the scarves for soldiers. Just went shopping today got all the grandkids hooded and lined sweatshirts that zip up the front. Think I broke my budget for the month. But oh, well, just keep on knitting. Happy to have you back. You were sorely missed. Bitsey


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

wow ONLY two pages to read tis morning everyone must be busy.
This morning is beautiful and sunny, perfect spring morning we are expecting a lovely warm day.
I got thr heel done on my sock and am heading down toward the toe, I think under my heel is a little messy as it was tricky keeping the heel stitch right.
Sewbiz I hope your hubby is on the mend and you will be back with us soon.
Welcome back Knitting! So are you happy to be out of Vegas?Bitsey I bet you love spoiling your grandkids!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just finished dinner awaiting kids( 40 ish kids). They get to eat leftover beef stroganoff. Yum. If they don't eat they will take it home. Made enough for an army (small army). Where is everyone....hiding waiting to hear from Sewbiz and Maryrose. I am starting to get worried about Maryrose. Does anyone know anything about that part of Pa? Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No grandkids this trip....just older children. That is ok, I am in need of quiet. Bitsey

PS and time to knit.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I work with 60 0-6yrs I must admit my head is buzzing when I get home.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm back from NH with my daughter in tow! God help me. I'll take her back to NH on Sunday evening. So she will make me totally nuts all weekend! She manic depressive bi-polar so she can be quite a handful without even realizing she's doing it.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

With us all sitting around his bed, needles click clacking away. Oh yes, I can picture it now. Sweet! :lol:



knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi peeps! I am on my sons iPhone so will make it short. We had an unexpected trip to the hospital. Hubby's blood sugar became very unstable. We will be here til Saturday probably. I am knitting my second sock, reading The Help and taking care of hubby. Would love your prayer support! Talk to you all soon...
> ...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Barbara Ann, I am going nuts already thinking about it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

gotta do like i do, just don't think!!

And to think she's almost 30! Thank God she doesn't have any children. Not sure this one should reproduce!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb teach her how to knit. Keep her busy winding your yarn. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Christine crochets. I taught her years ago, and she goes no where without her yarn and needles (just like her Mommy) She crochets because it keeps her hands busy and helps her to focus on what is going on around her. It may not make sense but it works.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hello dear buddies! Thanks for all the good wishes and prayers! Hubby is stabilized and doing so much better! I am home to get some sleep tonight, but will go get him in the morning. He's being released. God worked everything out to his good, and has blessed us over and over. We learned a lot, too. Hopefully this won't happen again.

I got half a sock knit in the hospital. So all I have left to do is the rest of the straightaway on the foot and then the toe, and I'll have a new pair to wear!

I am so tired I can't keep my eyes open. Will chat with you all later...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Night Sewbiz...sure glad everything is ok.
Sue



Sewbizgirl said:


> Hello dear buddies! Thanks for all the good wishes and prayers! Hubby is stabilized and doing so much better! I am home to get some sleep tonight, but will go get him in the morning. He's being released. God worked everything out to his good, and has blessed us over and over. We learned a lot, too. Hopefully this won't happen again.
> 
> I got half a sock knit in the hospital. So all I have left to do is the rest of the straightaway on the foot and then the toe, and I'll have a new pair to wear!
> 
> I am so tired I can't keep my eyes open. Will chat with you all later...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you Sue... :-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to hear he is coming home tomorrow after you have a good nite's sleep.

Have an easy day tomorrow!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Great news sewbiz,
Here is my sock so far.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Where is the pix of the sock????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It takes ages to load.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Please don't be blinded by my pale pommy skin....Haha


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Well it's starting to warm up so you should soon be able to take care of that. socks are looking great....I'm not yet game to try it...maybe one day....but then the family go through socks like toilet paper so maybe not.



trasara said:


> Please don't be blinded by my pale pommy skin....Haha


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Unfortunatley I only go red not brown!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

:-(


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning! Sewbiz, I'm so glad your husband is doing better. God bless you all.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning!!!!!!

Yay Bonnie, that's awesome news!
Be sure to post a picture of the new pair of socks. 
I just totally frogged the one I was working on. I couldn't get my foot in that one section, so no point in finishing something I can't wear. I will start again!

Tracy...I love your socks. The color is so nice and your stripes lined up around your heel perfectly! 

So good to see you all again. I'll be in and out of the Resort as daughter is here to make me crazy for the weekend. Actually, she's suppose to help me get some heavy duty housework done before my sisters come to visit next weekend, but we will see if that happens! I know she wants to go shopping in my stash......let's see how much help she is first! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope everyone is well this beautiful Saturday morning! 

I'm going to try to get some knitting done today. I haven't finished anything good lately. 

Ciao chicas!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Enjoy your time with your daughter!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Great news sewbiz,
> Here is my sock so far.


Oh lovely... what a beautiful heel!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Good morning! Sewbiz, I'm so glad your husband is doing better. God bless you all.


Thank you so much and good morning! I'll be heading out to get him in a little bit. I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone or something. Last thing I knew it was Wednesday and here it is Saturday morning...

Barbara, maybe this visit with your daughter will be different. I hope you can enjoy it. Keep her hands busy!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Well folks, it is Saturday night here 10.45pm so when you are saying good morning, I have to say good night. Maybe catch you sometime tomorrow.
Cheers Sue


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> So good to see you all again. I'll be in and out of the Resort as daughter is here to make me crazy for the weekend. Actually, she's suppose to help me get some heavy duty housework done before my sisters come to visit next weekend, but we will see if that happens! I know she wants to go shopping in my stash......let's see how much help she is first! LOL


Ackkkk! Guard your stash... hide the good stuff! Lol, JK, I do that with my daughter,too. I try to tempt her to knit more with some enticing yarns. She hasn't been home in three years but she and her hubby are trying to come for this Christmas. They live in England... but are ready to move here.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

So far so good. Christine can't sit still very much. Unless she's crocheting. Which is why I don't mind her shopping in my stash! I get her yarn and supplies all the time. It is really therapy for her. I do enjoy Christine's company when she isn't jumping off the walls, so I just have to keep her busy and focused on something. After 30 years, I've learned a little! LOL

I'll get a picture of her and myself this weekend and post it. She's a big girl, always was from childhood, but I think she's beautiful. She has a good heart, is a good person, but has to deal with her demons. Some worst than others.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Well folks, it is Saturday night here 10.45pm so when you are saying good morning, I have to say good night. Maybe catch you sometime tomorrow.
> Cheers Sue


Goodnight Sue. Love your clown doll...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

NO WAY IS SHE GETTING MY GOOD STUFF. I buy enough "cheap" yarns to keep her busy. I have tons of acrylics from Michaels, Walmart, AC Moore, that she can get into. No way is she getting my good yarns. I'd cut her hands off!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Night Sue. Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> NO WAY IS SHE GETTING MY GOOD STUFF. I buy enough "cheap" yarns to keep her busy. I have tons of acrylics from Michaels, Walmart, AC Moore, that she can get into. No way is she getting my good yarns. I'd cut her hands off!!!


Ha, ha...!

Well, I'm about to head out. Check you chicks later...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning Sewbiz, it is wonderful to see your smiling face. Also, good morning everyone. Son went to pick up his boat...being repaired. A rainy and chilly day in virginia.......can't decide on dinner ....tacos or hanburgers? Toss in your suggestions. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

TACOS!!! I love tacos. Hard and soft! Yummo!
I have trouble eating burgers. They are too dense for my band. I can't seem to chew them fine enough for it to go through, so I stay away from them for the most part.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know what to make for dinner. Since Christine is here, I thought I would make a nice dinner. Hmmmmm.....maybe pick up some nice fresh fish. I just don't know!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> So far so good. Christine can't sit still very much. Unless she's crocheting. Which is why I don't mind her shopping in my stash! I get her yarn and supplies all the time. It is really therapy for her. I do enjoy Christine's company when she isn't jumping off the walls, so I just have to keep her busy and focused on something. After 30 years, I've learned a little! LOL
> 
> I'll get a picture of her and myself this weekend and post it. She's a big girl, always was from childhood, but I think she's beautiful. She has a good heart, is a good person, but has to deal with her demons. Some worst than others.


Totally, get it, Barb, got one of my own.. Actually, it's in the family. My sis is.. my son is.. my dad was.. so you learn how to deal with it..and make the best of it..
You have to look beyond the illness at the person underneath.. But you get it.. and you must let go.. as you well know...

So good luck this weekend and I hope it all goes smoothly..

Sewbiz, hope you bring your hubby home, safe and sound and get back to your normal life again, so you remember there are Thursdays and Fridays in a week!!!!

Tracy, love your sock so far, keep going!!! I should have done what Barbara did and frog my first sock again since I can't get it over my arch. Maybe after I do this toeup sock, I'll go back and frog the whole thing.

Sewbiz, the fact that I have this very very high arch, does that change anything with the top down sock??

SweetSue, we all agreed a while back to try and make socks all together as a group, since we were all petrified of socks and some of us, couldn't understand the draw...
Bitsey and I are the slow pokes in this KAL.. Barbara Ann has been bitten by the sock Gods...and I think is already on her second pair..I am not sure if City joined the KAL or not.. (age makes me forget!!lol)..

And

MaryRose is MIA in moving land!!!!!

So SweetSue, now you are up to date on the going ons in the Resort!!! You really should give socks a try.. We have the best teacher in the land.. (actually now on two continents!!!) so any questions or problems, Bonnie will walk you thru them...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Taking a break. Made potato salad for tonight and a peach and blueberry crisp. Made the house smell good. It is a rainy day here...making everyone sleepy. Going back to my knitting....later chicks with sticks. Bitsey

PS Where is Alberta? she is also MIA.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just checking in. Christine and I ran to Walmart and the grocery store. I got some fish( Cod Loin), baking potatoes, and salad fixings for dinner. And some really yummy looking dinner rolls from the bakery. Christine got some more yarn (I paid of course) but she is working it off. I have her busy cleaning my house! LOL She wants some extra cash so I'm letting her do most of my house work. Works for me!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have to say she does a really good job when cleaning, she has OCD!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, I think that is a great idea. I may try to bribe my older granddaughters.....clean for cash. Works for me. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well, we are home and things are settling down. Hubby is good. I am cooking fresh fish for dinner, too. It's so quick and easy... and about the best thing you could eat! We eat it all the time. But I wish it were as cheap as chicken.

I have two inches of boring plain stockinette to go until I get to my sock toe. I had enough of that in the hospital, so I am working on my fourth block to send to City for the cotton blend blanket. I'll post a picture of my four blocks when I finish. They are pretty, textured blocks.

I need to catch up on Project Runway online... missed that. I also found out Breaking Bad finally started their new season so I need to watch those online too. With some knitting...

Sounds like everyone is having a nice Saturday...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL I had to chuckle... After I moved out of my moms, my dad use to pay me to do his part of the chores... My mom got so mad! She said no one pays her to do hers LOL. hehehe 

Talking about cleaning, I had to do my house today. Most interesting part?? My daughter was in the livingroom where i had the child gate up and she was making a mess in the the kitchen! My goodness..... 

I cooked already too. Rice with beans and small ham chunks in it. I made cubed steak and onions (bistec con cebolla or palomilla) to accompany the rice. With a slice of avocado on the side. Yuuummmmm......... Thats a good homemade Rican dinner! We are stuffed and taking it easy now.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy you're all home Sewbiz! Hope he's taking it easy and relaxing. 

Enjoy your dinner everyone! =P


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh yummy, I love rice & beans! My sister-in-law is from PR and she cooks all kinds of PR food, I just love it. Especially for Christmas Eve, she makes Perniel (spelling) The skin is my favorite when it is really really crispy! Now my mouth is watering!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I cooked already too. Rice with beans and small ham chunks in it. I made cubed steak and onions (bistec con cebolla or palomilla) to accompany the rice. With a slice of avocado on the side. Yuuummmmm......... Thats a good homemade Rican dinner! We are stuffed and taking it easy now.


Yum... that sounds amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara that's the good stuff! I cook for either Thanksgiving or Christmas dinner and I have to buy two pernils! Just to have enough "cuerito" (skin) for everyone.

My son said I think that's the best you've ever cooked mom. LOL I thought it was the rice w/ vienna sauseges?

I love these kind of stay home weekends. I get to go all out. Tomorrow, the menu is White Rice, pollo guisado con papas (chicken stew w/potatoes) and plantains. With some more avocado. The slice of avocado is the equivalent of the cherry on top. =D These two that I picked on Thursday are just great! They're the bigger ones...

You guys can give it a shot. Sewbiz, are you into cooking too? Barbara, have you tried throwing one in the oven? OOoh... Holiday season here we come!! =P

You can try these links. Check the recipe tab....

http://elcolmadito.com/

http://www.prfrogui.com/home/antojitos2.htm

http://welcome.topuertorico.org/cocina/

Buen provecho!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love cooking, it's the eating I have a hard time with! LOL

Actually I've never cooked one. But now I"m thinking I should try. I just love the skin and if I cook it I get first dibs at the skin....right????? LOL

Our fish was yummy tonight. I kept it simple and it was great. 

Tomorrow Chris and I are taking my niece (15) out to lunch and shopping for her birthday. It's girls' day. Nicole wants to go to the Olive Garden for lunch, then hit Michael's and then to the Mall for AC Moore and she wants to go to Old Navy. Yes, I've got Nicole into crochet also. She wants to get some cotton (sugar & cream) to make dishcloths for her mom and grandmother for Christmas. She saw me making them last weekend and now wants to do some for gifts.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, I did read about your sock expedition and yesterday I got an email from Knitting Daily I think with an online tutorial. Had to chuckle because I can get an online tutorial free from KP.
But since being on KP, I have a few WIPs now. My daughter wanted me to make her a blanket (afghan) for her bed a couple of years ago. I bought the wool but every time I tried to crochet the circle and get started it was never flat. I only every crocheted afghans. I'm thinking now that I will just knit squares of all different stitches - large squares or strips changing the pattern say every 40 rows. 
Maybe even double the yarn and use large needles to do it faster. Would never have tried that sort of thing before KP.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

There is our Sweetsue! Hello Sue. Good morning to you!

I'm glad you are stepping out of your box with your craft. I know I have. I just love it!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes Ma'am! You get first dibs!  

just remember to cut it off towards the end, put the oven on broil and put it in another tray or foil and allow it to crisp. oh man... can't wait!

Enjoy your shopping tomorrow. I'm jealous... you all know how much I love that bin in AC Moore!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

and good evening to you Barbara Ann. I go onto local time sites to see what time it is where you are.
http://www.timeanddate.com/


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

those websites aren't helping me. I only know enough spanish to get my throat slit!

Do you have a good recipe for Pernil?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> You guys can give it a shot. Sewbiz, are you into cooking too? Barbara, have you tried throwing one in the oven? OOoh... Holiday season here we come!! =P


I cook but very simply... I only do complicated recipes once in a while, like the holidays. Normally we eat steamed veggies, baked sweet potato, and broiled fish or fish fillets, or baked chicken. Every so often I do spaghetti, chili, and red beans and rice.... or a pot of homemade soup. Or gumbo. Most of my cooking doesn't require a recipe. I like to go unprocessed.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

most of my cooking is off the hip too. That's the way I was taught. I do look at recipes, but I usually end up doing my own thing. I use the recipes for ideas.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I wing it now... I've been cooking for about 20 years now. I pretty much have my seasonings down. I wish my knitting could be just as good lol.

Ok. These are in english. Happy cooking! 

http://www.elboricua.com/recipes.html

here's the one specifically for Pernil (roast pork shoulder)
http://www.elboricua.com/pernil.html


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

BarbaraAnn, If you are on Google.. you can go to google apps and download the translation program and then everytime you have a website in another language, it will ask you if you want to translate it.. and then it does it for you!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Please, we can't start talking about cooking.. I have been cooking for over 30 years of which over 20 have been in restaurants and catering business.. So ... I have stopped cooking like that.. I learned from my mom how to cook from scratch and still do it, but like sewbiz I now make things simpler and most of the time, without recipes. But I am falling in love with Thai and Vietnamese food and have been making those alot, using tofu and seitan and gluten instead of meat (beef or chicken) or fish.. I saw this amazing documentary called "Forks over Knives" and that pretty much (I hope) will change my life.. (saw it a couple of weeks ago). Trying to stick to a whole grain and plant diet.
So once you start talking food... You will never get me to stop..

Been unpacking all day.. just jumped on to see what's new...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning. 

Knitting, I just have to have my real food. No doubt about it. I eat so little, that I want the real stuff. Good or bad.

Thanks City, I saved the recipe for the Pernil. Yummy! I'm going to give it a go.

Hope everyone has a great day today. I have a busy one. Wish it was busy knitting. But I have a lunch and shopping date with my niece and my daughter is going with us. YES, I AM SCARED! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning everyone... Sipping coffee and reading email. Good luck with the unpacking, Knitting. I hope you enjoy the house you are in. How long til you move again? I think if it were me I'd just live out of the boxes so they would be ready to go again! I hate to move.

Still no word from Maryrose, huh? Maybe it's taking them a while to get everything hooked up. I hope it's all going well for them.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I've been thinking of Maryrose too. I thought for sure she would be on the computer by now. I just hope all is ok with her. 

I agree, live out of the boxes, but I think Knitting has to sell the house before she moves again. I think! which means I could easily be wrong!

I hate moving too. If and when I move again it will be my last. My retirement home.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, how's the Hubby feeling?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hope everyone has a great day today. I have a busy one. Wish it was busy knitting. But I have a lunch and shopping date with my niece and my daughter is going with us. YES, I AM SCARED! LOL


Hope you enjoy it... maybe it will go better than you expect and you'll be pleasantly surprised. You can do it. It's so great of you to take them to lunch and shopping for your niece. :thumbup: I'm sure she is excited. I'll pray your daughter is under control.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, how's the Hubby feeling?


He still doesn't feel good because his blood sugars are high. They wanted him to work them down gradually and he has this problem with his digestive tract that kicks in when the sugar is high. So he may not feel good for a while yet. He has to get used to a new diet and insulin injection regimen because they took him off his insulin pump for a while. This makes both of us nervous. He's anxious to get the sugar down, to stop the gut pain, but his problem was his sugar bottoming out too fast, so he has to bring it down really slowly. Diabetes is a horrible disease, but he's a real warrior. :-D Thanks for asking...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, I think you and I are the only ones around this morning... I'll check back after church to see if any more of our Chicks With Sticks have wandered in! Laters...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, old kids went home early...football game on at 1 PM. Leftovers for meals today with a peach and blueberry crisp for hubby. A lovely quiet day I think I will toddle over to the never ending sweater. Later chicks. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just checking back in. I see everyone is not home from church or errands. Sewbiz....my thoughts and prayers are with you. I sure hope hubby gets his sugar in line. Did one row on the neverending sweater. Can not get into the mood for the sweater today. So I will work on the scarf or my sock. Worked all afternoon (with daughter in law here) and all I have is 2.5 inches. Maybe I will plug away and go for 3.5 inches. Bitsey


----------



## kminlambert (Sep 15, 2011)

Try big drugs or tequila


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tru big drugs or tequila for what? Knitting?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey y'all.

Taking a break from unpacking..

Goodwill is going to be my BFF!

I had to stop unpacking last night.. I was seeing double so I started the Toe up socks.. I think I finally found what I like..It was so much fun watching the toe develop.. and I am making two at a time (on two sets of DPNs) and kinda enjoy it!! and I can try it on as I go..and there is no seam at the toes..

Sewbiz... you have GOT to see the movie I talked about before.... especially for your husband...

Forks over Knives 

even though it seems like you do everything right (eat right, exercise .. this movie might change your mind over certain things..

I have been telling everyone I know to watch it!!!

I am hoping it will change my life!!!

and where's the Tequila???? Are we having a Tequila party???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Blueberry Crisp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey oh...Some chick chimed it and said use bad drugs or tequila.........who was that masked woman? 

That is great about your sock. So far, I have found my niche using the circular needles. The work is going to filled with socks....Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey I'm back from shopping and lunch. Oh my Oh my! Christine has decided she wants to stay until Thursday! God help me! Mike said he would take her back to NH on Thursday morning because I have to work. I have mixed feelings about her staying that long. 

But all is good.

Who is that masked person with the big drugs and tequila? What the heck are they talking about???????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Absolutely no idea.....and "Frankly Scarlett........Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I must agree with you Bits!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

kminlambert said:


> Try big drugs or tequila


I checked her posts... She is a new user who has wandered into different discussion threads just to post something stupid then move on. Ignor it...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hey I'm back from shopping and lunch. Oh my Oh my! Christine has decided she wants to stay until Thursday! God help me! Mike said he would take her back to NH on Thursday morning because I have to work. I have mixed feelings about her staying that long.


Well can't you diplomatically say 'no'? She seems to really stress you out. Apparently, she must be enjoying the visit more than you are. How did the shopping trip go?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barbara, yes, why can't you say not this time. This is not a good time but we will do this again, when you can stay longer. Send her home with lots of yarn and instructions to make lots of goodies. I think that would work. You are letting your "mommy guilt" get in the way. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Can I have some of that blueberry crisp?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Sewbiz, it is a peach and blueberry crisp. Remember this summer I picked 11 qts. of blueberries. Sent a qt. home with DIL to make muffins. 

Oh, hubby is looking forward to going to the beach, (I am not) I am over summer. but I will go to a yarn shop on the boardwalk to see if they have anything decent. Of course, it will take 20 years for me to knit all the yarn and sew all the fabric. Maybe I will have them bury them with me.....aND MY NEEDLES AND SCISSORS. Sorry about that I have about 6 pairs of ginghers. Love, love them. Bitsey


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Save me a suite!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am going to quote something I read on the back of a card for a knitting shop in Warrenton, Va. Called the Red Thread

"An invisible red thread connects those who are destined to meet regardless of time, place, or circumstance. The thread may stretch or tangle but it will never break." Chinese proverb.

That is exactly what we are the invisible red thread. I have to go to this shop. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the support. I will be alright. Thank God I have to work this week! She's going to stay until Thursday. She is having a good time. Shopping went well. Lunch was good. I hope to sit and knit tonight.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:



> Hey Sewbiz, it is a peach and blueberry crisp. Remember this summer I picked 11 qts. of blueberries. Sent a qt. home with DIL to make muffins.
> 
> Oh, hubby is looking forward to going to the beach, (I am not) I am over summer. but I will go to a yarn shop on the boardwalk to see if they have anything decent. Of course, it will take 20 years for me to knit all the yarn and sew all the fabric. Maybe I will have them bury them with me.....aND MY NEEDLES AND SCISSORS. Sorry about that I have about 6 pairs of ginghers. Love, love them. Bitsey


I do remember... I got some too, still in my freezer... We will have some glorious stuff come the holidays. Speaking of holidays, my daughter and her hubby (in England) have not been back since they got married here, 3.5 years ago. They were supposed to come for this Christmas, but she just called and told me they can't get the time off until Easter. I am so disappointed. I wanted this to be a BIG Christmas with everyone home.    So it will just be us and the boys again. The family never feels complete if everyone isn't here. I am disappointed, but we will have a wonderful Easter!! And soon thereafter they will be moving here-- yay!

They just need JOBS and they will come. 
"If you hire them, they will come..." (Field of Dreams... sort of.)

Bitsey, I have tons of pairs of Ginghers, too! They are the best. But since they don't sharpen well I usually buy a new pair when I can. That's how I have so many.

I need to make a quick baby boy quilt for a shower next Saturday... break out the Ginghers. No time to knit for this baby.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Yes, we are connected by an invisible heart thread. :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh Sewbiz, I send my ginghers back t the factory...$7.50 for sharpening, oiling etc. They are wonderful when they come back. I do not let anyone else sharpen those scissors. PERIOD!

Why don'y you have a Christmas Easter....Small trees decorated with easter eggs and flowers....I think that would be alot of fun. With losts of pink, green blue and yellow socks hanging from one tree. Have fun when they come.....Make easter stockings. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What's a GINGHER???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh Sewbiz, I send my ginghers back t the factory...$7.50 for sharpening, oiling etc. They are wonderful when they come back. I do not let anyone else sharpen those scissors. PERIOD!
> 
> Why don'y you have a Christmas Easter....Small trees decorated with easter eggs and flowers....I think that would be alot of fun. With losts of pink, green blue and yellow socks hanging from one tree. Have fun when they come.....Make easter stockings. Bitsey


Shoot... I made her a sweater. I will have to mail it to her now.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16397-1.html

Ginghers are a brand of steel scissors-- the best.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I just googled it too. :lol: They are scissors.



knittingneedles said:


> What's a GINGHER???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

In the Jewish religion a red thread tied around your wrist wards off evil spirits...when a baby is born you tie a red string around their wrist to counter balance all the "oooohs and ahhhs" that people give them so that they won't be jinxed in life... We are a very superstitious people...

You will see people like Madonna wearing them... they get them when they learn Kabbalah which is the mystical learning's of Judaism. 

So there is your lesson for the day, year, millennium..

I don't like the drugs, but a good margarita will go far!!!!

It seems like people always drop in, check us out, realize they have to read all these pages for it to make any sense and leave... then we have the Resort back to ourselves.. It's like the difference between extended stay and overnight visitors!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Sewbiz, I send my ginghers back t the factory...$7.50 for sharpening, oiling etc. They are wonderful when they come back. I do not let anyone else sharpen those scissors. PERIOD!
> ...


Wish my mom would do stuff like that.. instead, I am the knitter for her and no where near as good as you!!!

Beautiful work, she will love it on those chilly days in the UK!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Pretty work ladies. I like it. So, you have time to make something else for Easter. B


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I know what you mean about reading all the threads. Can't remember whether I read all this one when I first popped in...but you ladies are so friendly that you always try to keep everyone in the loop that wants to be here.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh sewbiz, I love the one you made for yourself. The colour is to die for! My mum always made mine. I made my kids but never made any for me. I have so many that my mum made me that I don't need anymore.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Lucky girlie, you are !!!! Sweetsue...

My mom was a sewer (not sewer!).. not a knitter, she crocheted sometimes but not much a couple of granny square afghans.. 

You know when you look back, you always say things like, I remember that outfit, wish I still had it.. I say that all the time, remembering many of the things my Mom sewed for me!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes. My SIL posted some old photos on Facebook when my kids were about 2 and 3. My son is wearing a vest, I made him and I am wearing one of Mum's creations (my favourite!). I think I should start an album with pictures of them.



knittingneedles said:


> Lucky girlie, you are !!!! Sweetsue...
> 
> My mom was a sewer (not sewer!).. not a knitter, she crocheted sometimes but not much a couple of granny square afghans..
> 
> You know when you look back, you always say things like, I remember that outfit, wish I still had it.. I say that all the time, remembering many of the things my Mom sewed for me!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, what that means is it is time to make your memories. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments about my sweaters. Sue, I love the old pic with your Mom's sweater on you and the vest you made your son. Good stuff! My mom didn't make things for us besides FOOD. She was a great cook and always fed us real well. 

Today in church it was cold enough to hang up meat. I actually got a sinus headache from the relentless blowing 60 degree air for an hour and a half. Next week, even if it's 90+ outside, I'll bring a big heavy wool sweater and bundle up in there. No more sandals, either. I'm convinced the men do that just to torture us women!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi all, Bonnie your cardigans are beautiful, My mum did the lot sew, knit, crochet, embroider, tapestry, cross stitch, cook, cake decorate and then as I had my first child got into some serious quilting but unfortunatley she died of cancer a few weeks after I had my second daughter. I like to think thant she packed an incredible lot into her short 49 years. I also have alot of precious items that she made.
But it drove her crazy that I can only do basic, basic sewing. The rest I can do.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sue , Isn't it great looking at old photos it brings back so many memories.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Certainly does! This would have been just before we moved to Canberra. So you reflect on the good times. Obviously this was one as MIL and FIL didn't entertain much or go to outings. Even now most of the grandchildren don't get to see MIL. Whereas we use to always say see you next week and turn up. The others are waiting for an invitation (not gonna happen).



trasara said:


> Sue , Isn't it great looking at old photos it brings back so many memories.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Drinking my coffee and thinking about the trip on Wednesday. Going to knit, do laundry and take the trash today. Tomorrow is ironing and packing day. Later chicks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks. I'm at work right now, but only working a half day. I"m heading out to the Big E (giant fair) this afternoon as planned with some cousins. No, my daughter is not going, she's hanging out at the house. I told her I had plans for today and was not changing them. She plans to just crochet her day away, I stocked her up with yarn, so she's all set. Ok, off to do the customer billing and of course it's Monday, so payroll takes a priority. Chat later!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning! Hi Barbara, Bitsey, Knitting, Sewbiz, Sue, Trasara!! 

Sorry I've been incognito. How are you all? I was busy all weekend trying to do "fall" cleaning at home. Still have lots of summer stuff to pack.... I have a naughty teenager too... Grrr! And i swear my little one has some hurricane in her DNA lol 

Tequila... I sure could've used some this weekend!! My two are going to send me to drink!! 

Where's Alberta these days?? Let's tell her she's missed and is a staple in this resort! And Mary-Rose? Anything yet? I read through the pages I missed... nothing yet from her I see. 

Sewbiz, That sweater is so lovely! 

I like to see pictures of everyone. Now when I think Sue, I can see you!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Only 30 minutes to wait and I'm outtahere! Can't wait. I'm excited to spend the day with (Hubby's) cousins. I love these ladies. And they knit! LOL

The Big E is a huge event up here. I'm going again with my sisters on Saturday. They are driving up from NJ for the weekend. 

Today, I'm just gonna relax (no daughter) and enjoy the day. Think I"m gonna get my toe ring too! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Barb...a toe ring huh. Well, whatever rocks your boat my dear....a toe ring? Quess I am an old lady.....why? You are one crazy chick. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Have a great time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey at least I changed my mind about a bellybutton ring! LOL My belly is too flabby for that crap, but toe ring, I kinda like how they look with a pair of sandles on. I'll let you know what I decide.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sandles are great when its warm, but it is going to get cold very soon. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ANd BarbaraAnn, a toe ring you can take off.. it's just a ring like any other.

Have the best time at the Big E.. I miss it so!!!! 

You guys start early in the AM. and by the time I am around, you guys aren't.... very sad!!! Maybe I will catch up with you in the evening..

Best day to you all!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, it is now 3 1/4 inches. Keep plugging along. Have my second lesson on Wednesday. And we are not going to the beach. Staying home thank goodness. Bitsey

PS Can get in more knitting.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey knitting, what is it 10:30 am at your place. 

Oh, bad luck for my youngest daughter...Her hubby just got laid off. Hopefully he will find another job. That is another for not going to the beach. Hard to go and have fun and one of your children is having a hard time. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup. around 10:45 am ... I have tons of things to do, but like usual, I sit here and chat.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hello Everyone! Good to hear from everyone. I thought I killed the thread after I posted yesterday! 

Had to leave out early this morning to take hubby up to the hospital for three dr. appts. He has some more next week. Good drs. at the VA hospital... All seemed pleased with his progress.

Today I am still feeling quite overwhelmed and have not caught up on my sleep, so I am going to read for a while, which I'm sure will lead to napping. Books always put me to sleep. 

Bitsey, so sorry to hear about the layoff in the family. That is rough. I hope he's got some severance pay until he can find another job. I don't think you really wanted to go to the beach, anyway...

So, how are the socks coming for everyone? I have only a little left on my second one, then I'll try and finish up a pair I had in progress before I started those! 

Off to read The Help...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbiz, I 
I am surprise you can put the book down, I know I read it within 3 days. I thought it was so very good.
You must have a very interesting take on it, which I would love to hear since you live in the Mississippi. Living in NYC so doesn't give me the authority to voice too much of an opinion on the way life was in the 50's and 60's in the deep south. So it's always interesting to hear other opinions..

Isn't it great fun to sit around Dr's waiting room? To me, the best thing about it is that I get lots of knitting done. No where to go, nothing to do, except sit. 

Hope the Drs all say he is doing well and that before you know it, you will be back to a normal life again.

About the socks..

I have put the first sock aside, as I really didn't like to work with the cotton, elastic yarn.. and since I am determined to finish at least one pair, I found that toe up worked well for me, since I can try it on at every stage, and to avoid 2nd sock syndrome (who knew there actually was a name for it!) I am using 2 sets of dpns. and whenever I get to a major part, I catch up on the other sock. It's going pretty well, actually.

Since I have this extremely high arch, I am fitting it frequently. Hopefully at the end it will work out. I love the stripes this yarn is making.

What is your opinion of Toe Up socks?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola Dears! 

Good to hear your husband is doing better Sewbiz. 

Bitsey, sorry to hear the bad news. Hopefully he'll be able to find something very soon. Times are already rough, I wonder how the jobs think we can survive without the job.... 


BTW.... my sock is non-existent. I can't get any knitting done w/ my Mia around. I'm going to put her in a playpen tonight and see what happens. I haven't kept her in one ever. I'll be sure to give her some stuff to keep her busy... HMMMM I wonder if those humphries are still around??!!!! LOL Just kidding.... I wouldn't do that. I don't even take anything at all myself. 



Hope your day is going well!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, you asked about the arch before and I forgot to answer you. 

First of all, some people love toe-up socks but I am not one of them. I still try on at every stage, top down, as you have seen from my photos! You are going to have to do some kind of sewn bind off to keep the bind off from being too tight. That's one of the major drawbacks of toe-up socks. I did a sock monkey toy the same way as starting a toe-up sock, and really hated it. But if it works for you, do it.

On the arch... if your arch is so high that the amount of normal stretch in a sock won't cover it, I'd suggest you knit your heel flaps longer (1/2"?) and then pick up that many more sts along the sides of the heel flap. For the beginning of the gusset decreases, experiment with doing the decreases only every third round instead of every other, and once you are about 1 or 1.5" into the gussets, then drop back to dec every other round. That should give your sock a higher arch.

Let us know how it works out. Oh... and do all that backwards if you are knitting toe-up, LOL!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi City, thanks! And for Mia-- children's Benadryl is a great knock-out drug! Just a nice, safe, early nap... Yes, I have been known to do that when my 3 were little, just for a pressing need... like when we needed them all to be quiet at a funeral! LOL. And they all survived it and grew up smart.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's what it is!!! I have been reading pattern after pattern and couldn't figure it out.. so what it is is backwards!!!! Now I get it!!!

Since I have no experience in either toe up or toe down.. lol or whatever you call it.. doing the heel backwards should be no problem (yeah, right, I like to talk myself into things!!!).. 

There are so many different bind offs.. I am sure (aren't I being optimistic?) I am sure to find one that works????!!!!

God I hope it works!!!

Thanks for the info darlin!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> That's what it is!!! I have been reading pattern after pattern and couldn't figure it out.. so what it is is backwards!!!! Now I get it!!!
> 
> Since I have no experience in either toe up or toe down.. lol or whatever you call it.. doing the heel backwards should be no problem (yeah, right, I like to talk myself into things!!!)..
> 
> ...


You will be doing increases towards your heel... that is, if the toe-up pattern has a flap and gusset heel. Watch some YouTube videos...

There is a sewn bindoff, I think by Elizabeth Zimmermann, that people use for sock tops. Remember those have to stretch enough to get over your heels.

Try searching KP for Toe Up Socks, and see what kind of discussion you can find.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

there seems to be two different kinda heels in toe up.. either short rows or heel with gussets.. which should i do???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> there seems to be two different kinda heels in toe up.. either short rows or heel with gussets.. which should i do???


In top down socks, gusseted heels fit a lot better than short row heels. Don't know about toe up, but I think I'd go with the gussets. They give your heels more room.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

k will look it up on you tube..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think everyone has had a trying week. Time to rest. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I think everyone has had a trying week. Time to rest. B


Yep... houseguests, moving, hospital stays, rebellious teenagers. We've been through the wringer! Everyone have a nice restful evening.

I hope Maryrose checks in soon...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I do too. I am starting to get really worried about her and her family. I hope we hear soon. 

Think I am going to go and (as they say) chill in front of the tube. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

By the way, I got that sock book that your pattern is in...It looked pretier when you showed it on the forum than in the book. In the book the yarn looks thick. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I do wonder where Mary Rose is... hum!!! It didn't sound like an easy move for her.. 

Bits, I hope you are right and we hear soon.. and that all is well..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> By the way, I got that sock book that your pattern is in...It looked pretier when you showed it on the forum than in the book. In the book the yarn looks thick. B


Yeah, the colors looked muddy, too. It's fingering weight yarn, tho, and the colors are vivid stained glass colors. I hope you find some fun projects in there to knit.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Look, guys... my sock is getting there!! 

Whoo hoo..

See my crazy arch??

Now I am excited!! Finally!! No more "I hate socks!"


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, did you see the new thread about knitting for charity and copywriting... JUST UP YOUR ALLEY!!!! 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31201-1.html#503203


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Great looking sock knitting! pretty colours and a good looking foot as well.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Trac, thanks,


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good mooooorning ladies! How are you all?? Nice sock Nina! 

How is everyone's day so far?

Wanna know what happened this morning.... ? LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello!! I'm here! I think!
Had a great time at the Big E with the cousins. I got my toe ring! LOL

Nina, your sock looks great!
City, what happened this morning.

I hate missing so much when I can't get online!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Look, guys... my sock is getting there!!
> 
> Whoo hoo..
> 
> ...


GREAT looking sock! And your arch doesn't look that high... I bet regular knit socks will fit you just fine. My dad had high arches like you wouldn't believe. You would have made a great ballerina!

I'll take a look at the copyright thread but I don't have time to sit here and educate/argue/debate that issue this morning. Got to teach a class... I'm sure I already know what I will find there: The usual suspects "playing ignorant" so they can do what they want with other people's work.

City, tell your story...

And Barb, we need to hear more about the Big E too. I've never heard of it and wonder what kind of fair it is. County Fair? Craft Fair? Do tell us all about it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG SOrry!! Got side tracked at work... The temps fault. lol

Back to this morning...

So I walk a few blocks away to my car, I'm almost there and I notice there's a car on, and there's a man in it. He looked like he was asleep, his head was off to the side..... I've seen the man before and we've talked (I'll share that in a bit) I was going to keep going, cause he really could be sleeping and then the better part of me said let me check. So I stood there for a moment and contemplated while i was peering through the window. I tried to get a good view of his skin color... I tried to see if he was breathing. I got really close to the car. Then he opened his eyes!!!! WTH?!! He scared the heck outta me and he looked at me like I was crazy. I said OH Good you're ok. I was a little worried, being that the car was on and I didn't see you were moving. He said: AAAhhh leave me alone!! You've never seen a man sleep in his car before?!!) Aaaaggghhhh!! Then he had a coughing fit! My daughter was worried and started crying and carrying on. So I said ok. I'm sorry. I got worried that's all... Have a good day. All I got was AAggghhhh leave me alone. 

MAN He is one grumpy person. 

So this is how we know each other.... A couple of months ago, I was walking to my car again and got to where I parked it. BUT my car wasn't there. OMG i started freaking out. THis is the Bronx in NYC anyway... My heart was in my toes and I was crying! I had a birthday gift, my first swap box to go out... a ton of knitting supplies. I was taking mental inventory while i was calling 9-1-1.... they were NO help!!! She said to call 3-1-1!! WTH??! To find out if it was towed first. Ugh! I thought OOH man! That parkig ticket! So I'm going through all of this and didn't notice the man whose house I'm standing in front of. He's in the front yard. He says to me..

They took it.

Who took it? 

You know... the tow truck. 

OH ok. Thanks. How long ago? 

About half hour. I was standing right here. 

I must have had this sideways look about me... I know i did because he says "WHAT?!" Pay your tickets lady! 

Wanna know how long i was there crying and not knowing what to do??? About 10 - 15 minutes already! He could've told me something sooner....

I'm telling you Lemmon and Matthau left him out of the movie!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OMG SOrry!! Got side tracked at work... The temps fault. lol
> 
> Back to this morning...
> 
> ...


Jeeze, what a grump. My sister's theory is that old men get meaner and meaner as they age, because their brains dry up and shrink. She may be right!

Just keep being sweet to the cantankerous old #%^&$. Something needs to crack that hard heart open and let the love out...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! You are too funny!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The Big E. Short for The Eastern State Exo, It's everything. All the New England States. Rhode Island, Connecticut, Massachusetts, Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine. There are state buildings to walk through where each state is represented by products and information pertaining to that state. It's really cool. Then the vendors outside and in the other buildings. Everything you can think of. There's a petting zoo, 4H is there with their animals. Someone shearing sheep. Baby chicks hatching that you can watch, the baby piglets were adorable! There are shows to see, I did see the circus yesterday, it was great. In the larger buildings there are vendors selling everything you see advertized on TV. All the gadgets. It's fun to just walk around and check them all out. Of course everyone is trying to sell it you, they want your money!! I just laugh or smile and walk away! LOL 

Check it out!

www.thebige.com


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, talk to youngest daughter..not as distraught as yesterday. So they are mailing out resumes, etc. doing all the right stuff. Just out of the shower..have to do face and hair. Hubby going out to run errands....then has a double header baseball game... good day to knit and read. Chicken and potato salad tonight.

Oh, if we have time in-between baseball games we will try to do pictures. We shall see.

Barb sounds like you had fun.....did you take pictures? I will see if I can try on my sock today. Also going for my second lesson tomorrow.

Knitting, wonder why the toe up seems to work better for you..keep me posted. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> The Big E. Short for The Eastern State Exo, It's everything. All the New England States. Rhode Island, Connecticut, Massachusetts, Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine. There are state buildings to walk through where each state is represented by products and information pertaining to that state. It's really cool. Then the vendors outside and in the other buildings. Everything you can think of. There's a petting zoo, 4H is there with their animals. Someone shearing sheep. Baby chicks hatching that you can watch, the baby piglets were adorable! There are shows to see, I did see the circus yesterday, it was great. In the larger buildings there are vendors selling everything you see advertized on TV. All the gadgets. It's fun to just walk around and check them all out. Of course everyone is trying to sell it you, they want your money!! I just laugh or smile and walk away! LOL
> 
> Check it out!
> 
> www.thebige.com


It sounds and looks a lot like our state fair, which is coming up in a few weeks. So did you get one of the chocolate eclairs? I dream of the day I find one like I used to get at a Jewish bakery when I was a kid-- with real light custard in the middle and not that cheap greasy white cream they shoot in them these days. The old ones didn't 'keep' as long, so I'm sure that's why they went to the greasy cream. BOGUS.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all, talk to youngest daughter..not as distraught as yesterday. So they are mailing out resumes, etc. doing all the right stuff. Just out of the shower..have to do face and hair. Hubby going out to run errands....then has a double header baseball game... good day to knit and read. Chicken and potato salad tonight.
> 
> Oh, if we have time in-between baseball games we will try to do pictures. We shall see.
> 
> ...


Bitsey, have a nice relaxing day. I'm glad your daughter and her hubby are doing better.

I'm going to sign off for a while and head out the door. Check you chicks later...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The eclairs have the nice custard like fillihng. They are really good. No, I didn't have any. Maybe saturday hubby will get one and I can bite his. I don't buy them cuz I can only eat a bite or two. No point in paying $3.75 for a bite and then toss the rest! The cream puffs are good too. I did buy a Maine baked potatoe with the "works". So good. First time I had one. I ate maybe 1/4 of it. Then I'm full. So my cousins ate it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL I hope so... I can crack him. I'm gonna look for parking by his house every day now just so i can check up on him. LOL 



Wanna know what else?? So this temp person we got has a chip on her shoulder. Today and now, on this forum was the first I address her as a temp. Just out of spite!! 

This morning, instead of sitting typing about mr. grumpy pants... she had me in the bosses office complaining about me! double OMG!

She said that i was being discriminatory towards her bc she was a temp! How in the world. She's been here three+ months sitting in the cube in front of me. SHE barely speaks to me. Her choice by the way... because a few months ago we were in Fiscal Year end deadline mode by end of June. So near the end of June... she had been here nearly a month already. We, the two other supervisors and me, have explained to her the process of posting our insurance payments.... Ok. We thought she got it. A few weeks go by... We thought man, she's doing great going fast! We asked for her paper work back. She did some not the others. Why? Her answer: No one specified which accounts I had to post. So I only did the 900 accounts. 
OMG We didn't have to specify. It was ALL of them! 

So... THEY sit down and explain to her how to do it again. Then, they asked me to give her a new batch I printed. Ok I did, she asked me to explain it to her. I said, So and so already did, but ok. Here goes. I was being as diplomatic as I possibly can. I have a regular even tone. I thought I sounded a bit monotone. Which I am so not. 

I explained and asked if she had questions. Well why do we have to do it like this? Because this is how payments are posted. WHy?? This it the system we use. WHY? it doesn't make sense to her she says..... OMG. I took a breath. I said ok.... 

I'm sorry, but this is the way it's done. I can't explain why they decided on this system, it just is. Please make sure they're posted right bc we're in deadline crunch and we can't afford to go over each of your accounts checking for mistakes. Here it comes......... She started crying!! I said OH NO! Wait a minute. Where's my boss! I"m not dealing with this.

She told my boss that I was rude and being unprofessional. And I'm not her direct superior. Hello.... I'm a manager here. I offended her by talking to her in front of the whole office. I wish you guys to could see the way it is here. It's open space with about 3 1/2 foot wall cubicles. It's all in the open! The people two cubes over couldn't even tell what i was saying.

So we don't communicate much since then. Actually she refuses to. I have NO problem delegating work. According to her it should come from her direct supervisor.... what ever! She says they should have orientation here for employees. We do, for the permanent employees. And that we need to learn manners, bc people get to work and are eating and working at the same time. Now I know they didn't hire her to police us.... 

Well, back to now, the phone rings.... she answers. It's just after 8AM. Her station is off, so it's not like she could help anyone right away, as it takes 15 minutes to load. 

So I waited for her to put her call on hold and said: You know generally we don't answer the calls until after 9am around here. 

It's the business office. 

doesn't matter.... 

It's alright! -she says. Not in a cool groovy way... In a motherly or upset wife kind of way.

OK. I left it alone. Cause we see my boss coming around, who jsut heard... and says: We dont answer calls til 9AM here. She said OH Ok. Thanks. 

I said.... Joan, when I said the same thing I got a very different response. 

She said it You're very unprofessional and you need to learn how to talk to people. You don't tell me what to do and you don't yell at me. (WTH?!) DOUBLE =O Thank God one of my bosses had heard me. 

So our bigger boss came in and well we all met... When we were done, she says is there anything else? 

Well... Ms. Prim and Proppa' (with her accent) says..... 

Well I don't mean to be splitting hairs, but I think it's discriminatory that I'm referred to as "the temp". 

We ALL looked at each other. Boss lady asked who called you "the temp"?

She says, well people do. 

I said who? I certainly don't. Who does?

She says: Well that's neither here nor there... 

Yes it is, you split the hair already. Did I ever refer to you as a temp?? 

No. 

Ok then. Maybe if you didn't worry about what other's are or are not calling you, whether we were eating breakfast at our desk or not, maybe just maybe you can actually get some work done and done right. >:O


OH BOY as soon as those words left my mouth my blood pressure shot up! LOL

My boss just looked at us... She gave me the evil eye. lol 

Anyhow as a result, she's to be addressed as she requested. Ms. Joan *****. By first and last, because there's another Joan in our dept. And she told her I am to still delegate as usual and she should try to learn the process considering I do exceptional work. Teeheehee 

UGH!! I wonder which of the Gods I pissed off yesterday. 


By the way. I do have a sweet voice. Everyone says I sound like I'm 12. LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Barb! I don't know how you contain yourself! I'd be an eating fool! LOL That fair sounds awesome. Maybe I'll check it out next year... Even if yo udon't buy anything, going and looking is so much fun!  


Bitsey, that sounds great. I hope they keep their spirits up!! ANd pray they find something quick. Is he in a pro baseball league? Chicken and potatoes... two of my favorite foods! 

See ya later Sewbiz! enjoy your day. 



And Thank you THANK YOU thank you so much for letting me vent. I'm still a little PO'd but will be ok. LOL Some people...... I am officially writing this off as a less than Blah day. I'm going to get some knitting done tonight! For sure!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No hubby does not play baseball....he watches. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Aah ok. Cool. What team does he favor?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

City, take a deep breath and remember, the day will soon be over and you will be knitting away! Knitting is my therapy! LOL

I deal with temps all the time. When they piss me off, I tell them to go home. LOL I can do that. When they ask why? I say because I said so. Then I call the temp agency and request another temp to replace him/her. The joys of using temps!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

City if you deside to come to the Big E, give me a heads up! LOL

I'm going back again on Saturday with hubby, my 2 sisters, a bro-in-law and a neice that are coming up from NJ. Hubby's cousin hooked me up with tickets so we all get in for free! Whoohoo!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey city he watches the Nationals. He loves baseball, football, and nascar. Plus he loves war movies (old ones) he is a retired history teacher. And he loves Civil War history. Me, I live for old movies, food channel, HGTV, TLC and the project. So while he is running his errand I will work on the never ending sweater. Later chicks. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Geez Bitsy, your list of favs is just like mine. Except I've never seen project runway. But the rest, I watch all the time.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Project runway is usually very good. But this time there seems to be alot of game playing. I want more fashion design rather than dramatics and game playing. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, I did it. I tried on my sock cuff and it fits. It looks so tiny on the needles, I figured oh well, just give it to a granddaughter if it doesn't but it fits. yeah. Only 4 more inches to go...my teacher wants ribbing all of the way down. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I checked back. The last time we heard from Maryrose was on the 8th of September. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey, Hooray on the sock! Hmmm... I think I need to get cable. There are all these cool things to watch on tv now. I watch everything online. Usually the day after. Or go to a particular show's page to watch the episodes. 

I guess it hasn't been that long for Mary-Rose to be away. Seems like ages... though. Maybe they need to have the services installed still? Sometimes they make us wait two weeks or so... Whether it's phone or cable. I hope she's ok. 

I checked to see when my swap partner, the one I'm sending to, was on last and it's been since Aug 23rd. Almost a month now... :/ I hope she's well too.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I haven't heard from my swap partner either. She received the package yesterday, but I checked and not a peep. Maybe she is away.

Maybe your partner has been traveling...you know alot of retired people on on here and they do travel. Me I am so happy I am staying home this week. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm jealous  Maybe I should be my own boss... lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not so worried about the swap... but it seems like she hasn't participated in anything on the forum since that day. She was before, consistently. :\

You know... I wonder if she changed her SN?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys,

First off!

City, about the old geezer.. remember the movie "Grand Torino" with Clint Eastwood? He was the grouchy old man until the kid started having an interest in him?

Maybe when you make that fabulous PR food you should bring him a plate of something (not too hot) and tell him you thought he might like some.. Expect him to grump!!! but you can wear him down with kindness and do a good thing at the same time..

Don't you just love temps who think they are God's gift??? Discrimination of Temps?????? Since when is the word Temp a dirty word??? Yes it's 4 letters, but come on!!!!

Maybe she wants your job and knows the only way to get it is to make you look bad???

Eclairs at a State Fair.... Ever have a DEEP FRIED TWINKIE???? 

Sewbiz, if you ever ever get the chance to go to NYC, even for a weekend... got to Little Italy and find pastry shops.. OMG they make the most amazing eclairs, cream puffs, cannolis... to die for!!! LOVE THE BIG E!!!!! Miss it, like nobodies business!!!

Bits, fantastic that you could put the sock on.. I couldn't.. what I should have done was frog it again (4x) and make sure it worked.. but I like the toe ups.. cause you see the magic right away and then you can increase or decrease as you go along to fit your foot.. no guessing...

I knew when I got up this morning that I would have at least 3 pages to read!!!!!

You guys keep me busy when I should be unpacking and sorting.. The Realtor said I have to make the house show ready... I should have a yard sale, but we aren't allowed to in this community.. Gated... HOA (Home owners association)they are like little Nazis!!!..

Not sure if I put all my 2 cents in, but this is what you're gonna get for now..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Check with Tracy or Hook. Bitsey.

PS To be your own boss is alot of worry. My brother in law is his own boss and has employees. In this economy he is worried about his employees (now his sons and son in law)whereas before if things got bad he would let someone go and just worry about his little family...now his little family are adults with families. Not me, it means going to the bank in down times and betting things will get better. Scary. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Are there not places outside of the community to have a yard sale? Say on Saturday at the local town market? Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So while I am writing my long essay of things, you guys just keep going...

MaryRose will be back and hopefully with a vengeance.. I am sure she is just settling in with family and unpacking (which is what I should be doing!) and will be with us again..

I too checked up on my swap buddy since I sent the package at the beginning of the month and hadn't heard a thing.

I found out that she too hasn't been on forever so I found her webpage and emailed her off that. She answered that saying that she has been busy with her "YARN SHOP!!!" and hadn't had time to KP... but I was happy to hear she was alive and well. She said packages take longer than 2 weeks to get to Canada from USA.. so she should be getting it shortly.. 
I heard from the swap pal who send to me.. but because of the move I am sure it will take a while!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Are there not places outside of the community to have a yard sale? Say on Saturday at the local town market? Bits


Nope, and don't forget the temps are still in the high 90s low 100s... But we love Craig's list.. and that works for us...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbiz, read what you wrote about the copywrites and patterns.. HOW RIGHT you are!!!!

I loved that you egged them on to make up their own patterns.. And you are 100% right about once you work enough scarves and hats and socks.. you can figure out how to make them yourself... It isn't that hard..especially scarves, to start with.. 

Silly women, they just don't think! I guess it's easier to just copy a pattern, but even I with my limited knowledge of knitting have made up different designs just because I could. Simple things like baby blankets or scarves. 

Once they find a sts they like, it is easy to just keep making it into a shape. 

GOOD REPLY!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Knitting? should I buy an eclaire and freeze it just in case you make it up? LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HA HA.. Like I need an Eclair!!!! No I really should be eating Bean Sprouts not luscious cream filled pastries!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: Just checking! :mrgreen:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha ha yourself!!!!!!!!!! I just think about them and gain 5 pounds!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You are lucky it;s only 5, if I ate one I'd gain 10!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You didn't read it right.. If I actually ate it.. I probably would gain 20.. but I wrote if I just THINK of it!!! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Gotcha !


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ladies, remember we do not talk about poundage. Like if you eat the celery sticks with the blue cheesedressing it erases the wings. You have to learn about the ways to count your calories. Or anything eaten at the kitchen sink doews not count. I use it all.Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it doesn't count if it's broken or just pieces either. I bust every cookie!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone want some tea? I'm having a cup of greentea with lemon while checking the forum. Rainy dreary day today.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb I bought some of that green tea to make iced tea....That was some nasty stuff. I am sticking with regular tea for my iced tea. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL
I love green tea, come to think of it, I just love tea!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's the only hot drink i drink... green tea with agave syrup


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The stuff I bought was Lipton's green tea. Like I said it was nasty. I use very little or no sugar. Later chicks...back to the sweater. B


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey!!
Everybody!! ope you are all having a great day. I am still working on baby blankets, and bibs. Finished some more fingerless gloves. Beteen that and the 2 jobs, I'm tired! So I thought I would drop in and relax here in the retreat for a bit!! 
Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You are welcome anytime Myra. Glad you could join us. We are just sitting around shooting the breeze (see, I put it nicely!)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love honey in tea too!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Myra, where are the pix of what you have made?? we would love to see them!!
Love fingerless gloves...
Need to make some for my fam that live in the cold!! lol.. I don't... ha ha!! Have I rubbed it in enough???


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Myra, where are the pix of what you have made?? we would love to see them!!
> Love fingerless gloves...
> Need to make some for my fam that live in the cold!! lol.. I don't... ha ha!! Have I rubbed it in enough???


Uh yeah!!! I'm telling ya the older I get the Less I like this heat and humidity! I want to breathe the air not drink it!! 
Myra


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh and I will post some pics this week.
I however, have a dinner date tonight!!!!!!!!! Woohoo

My first date in almost 2 years

I am so nervous I feel like I might throw up!! :shock: 

Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I struggle with the cold. Each year it gets worst for me. Today is damp,rainy, and chilly outside. My hips are telling me they are not happy and it's not even Autum yet!! 

I too want to make fingerless gloves for my daughters, but I need an easy pattern. LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I struggle with the cold. Each year it gets worst for me. Today is damp,rainy, and chilly outside. My hips are telling me they are not happy and it's not even Autum yet!!
> 
> I too want to make fingerless gloves for my daughters, but I need an easy pattern. LOL


2 things

1st: you always have Belize!!!!!

2nd: I make fingerless gloves without a pattern.. I just measure my hand and knit (in any sts I like) a straight piece.. increase a bit at the palm. then decrease as I go to the fingers..

I sew up the seam and leave room for the thumb.. if I want to make the fingers I just pick up sts and knit ... or I take a pattern!!!!! lol...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Oh and I will post some pics this week.
> I however, have a dinner date tonight!!!!!!!!! Woohoo
> 
> My first date in almost 2 years
> ...


OH Myra, Myra, Myra...

What have you done???? Now you will get ribbed from us all about your date!!!!!..

:twisted: :wink: :thumbup:

Is it a blind date? or at least someone you already like???


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The cold, so far, does not bother me physically, but I hate to be cold. Now that we are retired, it does not bother me as much and where we live on the water..it is more humid so not as frigid in the winter. Of course in the summer it is like living in a sauna. No fingerless gloves for me.....don't your fingers get cold? Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

A date? I would be scared to death. You have to tell us. Someone you have known, or someone you just met, or one of those internet dating sites? Let us know .Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok Myra...spill the beans. We want the juicy story! LOL

Try to relax and enjoy the date!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Once in a blue moon, as I type my fingers get cold.. and in truth (don't tell anyone) I have a pair I purchased (ugh) with a flap.. to cover the fingers.. when I travel to the cold.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We are like a bunch of old bittys just sitting around ready to pounce on a juicy tidbit. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That's us...OLD BITTY CHICKS WITH STICKS!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOu know we will egg you on... make sure you have your mad money to make a quick getaway... and if you want, we can be your emergency phone call.. just tell us when to call and we can have signals.!!!

How fun!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you say... Bitty or Bitchy!!!!


LMAO!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm both!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

BITTY!!!!!!!!! Like old bitty hens.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I have known him for a while.
Owns his own business. Very nice a couple of years older. We reconnected on FaceBook a few month ago. He has been divorced for 5 years and I have been for 14.
His children are grown. Well one is married and the other is a senior in college.
We are going to meet for dinner and conversation this evening. Due to the fact a. I have to work again this weekend, and b. I feel more comfortable that way.
But you're all right.. I feel slightly nauseous!! LOL
He's very nice and very funny!! I feel comfortable talking with him on the phone.
So we'll see how it goes.
Myra


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It sounds like it will be a nice evening. Just be careful and watch for signs he is still pining for the old wife...Sometimes older guys are like that. Keep hoping the old one will change her mind. My brother in law was like that until she passed away. Now he is just a lonely old man in his seventies. Bits


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

We're meeting at a resturant just blocks from my house.

Don't ya'll worry about this old bitty. I have a gun! 

Remember I'm from Alabama!!

Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

YOU GO GIRL!!! LOL

a woman and a gun...could be dangerous!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Have you seen him during all this time??? hopefully he still has his hair!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

GUN!!! So much better than Mad Money!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG! I'm trying to catch up and the pages are climbing! LOL I'm almost there! 

GO MYRA!! I just read you have a date WOOHOOO!! YEAH! =D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

City! where ya been? still dealing with that temp?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't wait to get home tonight and relax with my knitting. I did not knit a stitch yesterday! Funny how you miss it so much when you can get your hands on it. I just want to chill and knit. Hopefully I will be able to do that!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm here! I'm here! =D

Go Myra!  OMG Knitting! I had to chuckle, when you asked if he still has his hair! That never crossed my mind!  I'll be there soooooon! One day I'll have to do like madmonkeyknitter and make my future husband a "hair hat" hehehe


Hiya Barbara, you wouldn't believe what happened just after lunch! SO.... a few of the girls were talking about comedy and comedians. Someone mentioned Maurica from da L.E.S (lower east side) a neighborhood in lower manhattan. 

So i was waiting and waiting for the video to load on my phone and then i forgot about it.... I go back to my desk some time has passed, now I'm helping my coworker with the shredding machine and the huge bag and all... when lo and behold!! Maurica starts talking!!! And she cussed! Everyone was cracking up, bc it was so fitting for the moment! We had a spill of confetti all over the floor. I almost pee'd my pants. BUT Ms. Temp said OH MY who's phone is that?? I said mine.... I'm Sorry!! She said Ugh! and stormed off to my bosses office. That lady is a basket case!! I haven't heard from my boss, but the temp came back glaring at me. Oh boy.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The nice thing about a temp, you need no rhyme or reason to let them go. Your Boss should just get rid of her. She sounds like trouble.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh and Knitting... I had a fried twinkie at the carnival some weeks ago. I took one bite, was too hot and dropped it. It was so so so sweet. There's a reason why God knocked it out of my hand. He just knows I can't add another pound! LOL I need to lose all of these and go back to my normal self. Maybe I'll get a date too  

And thank you for the idea to go share with Mr. Grumpy from a few blocks away. Will consider it for sure now that the weather is getting chilly.... 

I don't want him to be my date though! LOL =X


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, i really don't know why she's still here. Or even in our dept for that matter. This is a huge city hospital though and i think there are contracts. 

However she manages to stay is beyond me!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never had a fried twinkie. At the Big E they have them, but I'm just not interested. They also have chocolate covered bacon. Just sounds gross, but it was selling like crazy! I just think not!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Chocolate covered bacon...... really?? just gave me chills...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the Big E has tons of weird food. Some really really good stuff too! You can't leave there hungry. And you get so much. Like the baked potatoes, they were HUGE!!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it 5:00 yet? I just want to go home!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I can imagine! I love carnival food! yummmmm it turns out though that I wind up eating one carnival food and maybe a fresh drink or something. the squeezed lemonade


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have 29 minutes to go! Yeah baby!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

where did Myra and Nina go?

hey Nina, if you are out in the kitchen, bring me another tea please?!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Do u have a clue how many calories are in the lemonade? not trying to bust your bubble, but!!!!!

I heard that the Texas State Fair has the most insane fried foods...

Fried Pickels
Fried Twinkies
Fried Salsa
Fried Bubble Gum
Fried Butter
Fried Beer
Fried Bananrito - banana wrapped in a tortilla with whipped cream 

And much more.. Crazy, Huh?? 

They actually have contests who has the best fried anything...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I keep getting up to clean something, then I come back and check what's goin on type a response, go back to cleaning!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Tea... I just started drinking tea. I've tried a few including the Green tea. I'm with you Bitsey!! 

Right now, i'm hooked on Harney and Sons: Hot Cinnamon Sunset. 

I also tried this new coffee... it's called: illy

So good! Highly recommended


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love coffee, but I usually stick to tea in the afternoons and evenings. Sometimes the caffine gets to me, sometimes I'm ok. So I usually will have 2-3 coffee in the morning. sometime only one. Depends on the mood.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

some of that fried crap is at the Big E this year too. So gross!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey I am with Myra...a gun is good. Protect yourself baby. And fried is good...just in moderation...you know, first a plate of french fries, then fried onion rings, fried pickles, lets see what else can we fry. I have heard bacon with chocolate is very good. It is that salt and sweet thing. You know like pretzels dipped in chocolate. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I like salty pretzels dipped in chocolate. I'm not so sure about the bacon. Something just not right about it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Maple bacon is good......


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

See.....it is the sweet/salty thing. Try a taste but with good chocolate.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

how about maple bacon dipped in chocolate?? I'll pass!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love pickles and I was afraid to try the fried pickles. One day while out to lunch with the family, step-daughter ordered them. So I tried it. I have to admit, they were good.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's my little one this morning.... Her shirt says future rock princess.. . 

A couple of weeks ago I went to H&M to buy a gift for one of the preggos here.... my daughter didn't want to leave without that hat. I was so embarrassed too. So i bought it. Last time! I swear! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG she's just too adorable. Look at those dimples!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

See...... I don't need no fried nothin! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Barbara! I love to pinch her cheeks.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Very nice family picture. Love it. Bitsey


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh I'm still here girls. Oh and by the way he is almost completely bald!!! So ripping ou the hair isn't option. And I here I go getting "*******", ain't ashamed to kick off the heels and make a country run for it!! LOL

I've learned to help "Fire" instead of help!! He had actually asked if I wanted him to cook dinner at his home. Also not far from where I live. One of my best friends is his neighbor. So I would only have a block to run after I jkicked him... well ya know!!
But to save al the drama... we'll start out at a resturant

Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Your boy is so tall! He's got those dimples too. So do you so we know where they get them from!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That's right Myra, and make sure he picks up the tab!

I think most bald men are good looking.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes no house visits yet. Bald is all right...Sean Connery Bruce Willis to name a few. Base ball player Cal Ripken. Bald is not bad...it is the face and the body ....that is the important part. My son is bald...well he shaves his head so does one of my son in laws. I am use to it. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Yes no house visits yet. Bald is all right...Sean Connery Bruce Willis to name a few. Base ball player Cal Ripken. Bald is not bad...it is the face and the body ....that is the important part. My son is bald...well he shaves his head so does one of my son in laws. I am use to it. B


I love it....it is the face and the body that is the important part.

You go girl!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, what about the brain.. I know I know.. sometimes (most times) it goes out the window when they are with a woman... brain just sinks to the bottom!!!! (if you get my drift)>..


What a cutie patutie she is!! But at 6am.. help me!!!!

They are beautiful kids, you should have only happiness and joy from them!!!

You guys, made me so hungry talking about fried foods had to go make myself a smoothie!!!

Anything is good if you fry it!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Tea... I just started drinking tea. I've tried a few including the Green tea. I'm with you Bitsey!!
> 
> Right now, i'm hooked on Harney and Sons: Hot Cinnamon Sunset.
> 
> ...


Isn't illy coffee great??? they make a mean espresso!!!

I used to drink it all the time, when I drank coffee.. but now I am on this health kick and hope it works for me.. Got to lose weight before November.. have a big shindig in NYC.. got to look good!!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh I think Bald men are sexy. The one man my daughter and I both love is sean connery!! Probably the accent. This guy has an accent, but it a texas one!! LOL

Yeah the house visit isn't an option!! LOL We got aways to go before that. But i won't be out too late due to it being a work night. SO i will fill you all in!! Haha
My co-workers are giving me a hard time also. The nerver see me really nervous!! LOL

So here's to first dates! If nothing else I will have made a new friend!! Hopefully!

Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

"clicks glass with Myra"....to first dates!
May it all go as well as you hope!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and don't forget.........WE ARE WATCHING!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That's it chicks, I gotta get outta here and go to the grocery store then home and get dinner on the table. I'm sure I'll be online later tonight. I know I plan to get some knitting done!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Everyone is now on their way home...

I wish Myra the very best time ever...

Hope you laugh the entire evening!!

Think of us as the fly on the wall.. watching over you!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Most of all have fun and enjoy yourself. Bitsey (Tell your friend we are watching....we are evermore powerful than he is.) Lie..tell him we know where he lives. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a good one!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

By the way, what are you wearing...something tasteful, yet alluring, but alot of "don't touch". I don't know you well enough.

Hey knitting, that is what I use to tell my kids...I know where you are and what you are doing. I once had the lifeguard tell a soldier trying to mess around with my 15 yr. old daughter....touch her I will go to the Provost Marshall and you will be picking up poo poo in Antartic. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks with Sticks...off to dinner and put my tushy in a chair. Bitsey

Maybe tomorrow hubby and I will work on pictures. Lord how the time flies.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You're a hoot, bits... love it...

Now you would say.. picking up poo poo in [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My gosh, you guys! SEVEN pages since this morning... I guess this thread is in no danger of dying out. Did anyone leave their computer today?

Now to back up and read through it all. I got to City's TEMP problem. Too bad she can't send her and her little attitude home and request another temp.... like Barb does.

Will go read what you all have been discussing... and see what's got you all so stirred up.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Bonnie, welcome back. I just sat down with my tea to relax, check the forum, and do some knitting.

We are guiding Myra on her date...LOL Poor girl! Us for guides.

Poor City is dealing with the Temp from hell.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Me, still have 2 more nights with the daughter from hell!! Actually she hasn't been too too bad. In some moments I wonder...hhmmmmm

But Mike will drive her back to NH on Thursday morning. Tomorrow night I have a class so I won't see her until afterwards. Then for a short bit in the morning on Thursday before work, then she's back to NH! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And we are having a good ol' time!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We usually do when we are all together!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Hey!!
> Everybody!! ope you are all having a great day. I am still working on baby blankets, and bibs. Finished some more fingerless gloves. Beteen that and the 2 jobs, I'm tired! So I thought I would drop in and relax here in the retreat for a bit!!
> Myra


Good to see you post in here, Myra. Come back and chat often... :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> YOu know we will egg you on... make sure you have your mad money to make a quick getaway... and if you want, we can be your emergency phone call.. just tell us when to call and we can have signals.!!!
> 
> How fun!!


My grandmother's bit of sage advice to my mom when she was young was to have an emergency $10 bill tucked into her wallet _at all times_ in case she ever needed to take a taxi.

I can't imagine going on a date. If anything ever happens to my hubby, I'm planning on living out the rest of my life alone. I'm too old to break in another one. It wouldn't work. :|


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, here are some pics of Christine and me.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and now....MY TOE RING!!! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I can imagine! I love carnival food! yummmmm it turns out though that I wind up eating one carnival food and maybe a fresh drink or something. the squeezed lemonade


Who can afford more than that??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Barbara your daughter is beautiful and you are gorgeous. I always wanted alittle girl with red hair. My son had red hair. But all the girls were blondes...dirty blondes. Bitsey

PS Knitting when I said picking up poo poo I meant seal poo poo. Sorry.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

lol, I thought you meant latrine duty!!

Barbara now we know what you look like up close and personal!! .. Your girl looks happy to be with Mom!

and You got yourself a great Pedi too!!!

Doesn't the ring feel kinda strange on your toe?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

actually I don't even know it's there. It's been on since yesterday afternoon and honestly, the lady did such a good job sizing it. It's not tight, it's not loose. It is a solid ring all the way around so there is no pinching. I just love it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's photo day! Love your family photo, City... And Barb, Christine is a beautiful girl. Hang in there.

Myra my stomach is in knots for you. I hope it's a good, lighthearted time. Don't let it get too serious too fast.

Bitsey, you just crack me up.

I have been reading The Help instead of knitting for the past two days. I keep looking for stuff I didn't already know from the movie, and darned if they didn't get most all of it in the movie! I'm still hoping I run into a few surprises.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How do I crack you up? This whole place cracks me up. If we were not friends on line...lord help us...we might be locked up by now. "Crazed knitter attacks yarn on shelves at Knitting store." That's us. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That;s what I want to do with you gals!!! Let's go!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We have become dangerous...I think. Bits...crazed knitter


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ahhhhh, quiet as ascended upon the crazed knitters. If they awake, we will feed them and they will sleep. Ok, chicks, enough of the dramatics...off to my chair...later.. Bits. I might check in to see what wickedness you are up to.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We are gonna sit here and wait for the report from Myra on her date.. or at least I will...

Curious minds want to know..

We can live vicarious through her and remember our glory days of excitement and anticipation.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You are kidding...I mean all the way back to 1966 the year before I married? Lord, were any of you even born then? Oh, I get it you all were toddlers. Bits

Well, if I am in bed when she gets home, hollar and get me up I want to know too. Gosh, you all stay up late. I will check in later. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't stay up that late. Morning always sneaks up on my and comes too early!
I'm going to bed. Chat with you Chicks with Sticks tomorrow. But be sure to fill me in on all the good stuff from Myra's date!!!

Hugs to all and goodnight!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz...did not chat much this evening. Tomorrow, I will chat with you. Bitsey

Before I nod off, I do hope your hubby is doing much better...My prayers are still there. B.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh well, no one is on anymore..and Myra hasn't checked in yet. Hope she is having a great time.. going to watch some stuff online but will check in now and again!!

Good Night my friends!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> How do I crack you up? This whole place cracks me up. If we were not friends on line...lord help us...we might be locked up by now. "Crazed knitter attacks yarn on shelves at Knitting store." That's us. Bits


It was your dating advice to Myra that tickled me... the baldness, face and bod comments, no home visits... You are the resident 'Mama', you know that, don't you? :XD:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> You are kidding...I mean all the way back to 1966 the year before I married? Lord, were any of you even born then? Oh, I get it you all were toddlers. Bits
> 
> Well, if I am in bed when she gets home, hollar and get me up I want to know too. Gosh, you all stay up late. I will check in later. B


Well, I was ten, a little more than a toddler. My sis graduated HS that year.

I'll be checking in to see how Myra does tonight, too. Or first thing in the morning if I expire while she's still out on her date. ;-)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You are so right about bits being the mother hen of all of us... I think that's good, we probably need one, and she's the perfect one!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz...did not chat much this evening. Tomorrow, I will chat with you. Bitsey
> 
> Before I nod off, I do hope your hubby is doing much better...My prayers are still there. B.


Thanks, Bits... I did a hit and run here and stuck my nose back in The Help. Nearly through. Be proud of me, I don't usually read much fiction. And this is a big, fat book.

My legs are starting to ache really bad. Last week I missed several workouts sitting in the hospital with hubby, and today I did a full leg workout. The after effects are already happening and I think I'm going to have to take some Ibuprophen to make it through the night. Sheesh, you 'lose it' fast at my age, when you don't keep up the workouts.

Also my boss at the gym went ahead and cancelled all the water classes because the temps are getting cooler in the mornings here now, so they want to close the pool. I taught water classes twice a week and they were my very favorites! I'm sad for that to be over until next June. I could try and teach at a gym with an inside pool over the winter, but I really don't like inside pools. The chlorine just kills me. I'm going to get another day to teach in the classroom, but those aren't as much fun as the water classes.

Hubby still feels too weak to go to the gym with me. He is doing better tho. I think he's pretty shaken up over what he went through. Thanks for your prayers. He has some very important physical exams coming up at the end of this week and start of next week, to evaluate his veteran's disability for compensation. We would appreciate your prayers that those would go well and he would see the right dr.s and get proper evaluation results.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I need to sew a baby boy quilt for a shower this weekend and just can't get motivated to plan the silly thing... Wish I had one all ready to go.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You betcha.. we will be praying and hoping for the best for him and you!!!!

I got news this evening that my son and DIL lost their baby. They went in for their second ultrasound and found out. It happened right after the first ultrasound..at 8 weeks, SO SAD..

The Dr said that he sees this about once a week so it is common and that they shouldn't worry and should just try again. 

Not too sure what to do, whether to keep calling to check up on them or leave them be.. 

I know they will be alright soon and will have children at some point in the near future, but this is difficult for them right now.... so sad..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You betcha.. we will be praying and hoping for the best for him and you!!!!
> 
> I got news this evening that my son and DIL lost their baby. They went in for their second ultrasound and found out. It happened right after the first ultrasound..at 8 weeks, SO SAD..
> 
> ...


I am SO sorry... that is quite a blow. I'm sad for all of you.  As far as the communication, just follow your heart.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey sewbiz, don't they have any indoor salt water pools over there?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I usually do! (Follow my heart) it has gotten me into trouble at times! 

They will start anew and hopefully it will work next time!

Thanks, just had to share it with someone!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Lots happened since this afternoon. Tried to put missy to bed around 7:30 and wound up falling asleep too. Heard a noise, now im up...

Nina, I'm so sorry for your loss. I pray they can cope well. That is really sad. Everyone wants mom at a time like this, but you know your daughter. My mom always says she will harass me even when she's gone. I let her.... I hope she understands that you want to be there to hug her with every phone call or text. Maybe you can knit her a hug? Simple shrug or something like that. 

Very sad news. So sorry.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Barbara! You guys are so pretty! She loooves her momma.  fitted toe ring?? And it doesnt hurt?! No more discomfort. Yaaay!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is a pattern for a one ball lace shawl. Should be quick and easy to knit up. Pattern only consists of 3 rows.
http://www.favecrafts.com/Knit-Wraps/knotted-lace-triangle-shawl-from-premier-yarns/



citynenanyc said:


> Lots happened since this afternoon. Tried to put missy to bed around 7:30 and wound up falling asleep too. Heard a noise, now im up...
> 
> Nina, I'm so sorry for your loss. I pray they can cope well. That is really sad. Everyone wants mom at a time like this, but you know your daughter. My mom always says she will harass me even when she's gone. I let her.... I hope she understands that you want to be there to hug her with every phone call or text. Maybe you can knit her a hug? Simple shrug or something like that.
> 
> Very sad news. So sorry.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Afternoon all, Boy you have all been busy I have just read all ten pages in one go so much happening.
Knitting I'm so sorry for your loss I know that you will follow your heart and do what you need to do.
What great family photos it is nice to have a faces to your names.
It is so nice to have so many new friends to chat with its amzing to think how alike we all are even though we are different ages and in different parts of the world.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Sewbiz. I wish you and your husband the best. Hope it goes smooth for you too. 

Myra! Curfew! Hehehe just kidding. Inquiring minds want to share your fun! =D

Bitsey, you know we were lost without you while you were gone for three days! 



I love this resort! Havent been to many, but this one is my favorite already! We should plan a conference call one weekend. I think skype does it... will look into it


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Sue! Thank you! Really a pretty shawl. Finally one i can really finish. 

Knitting.... that one is nice and quick. 

Hi trasara! 

How are you ladies?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Aah! Ive been up two hrs! Going back to sleep....im gonna be screwed tomorrow. And im not gonna like it! That temp either! 

Sweet dreams bellas!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

City, I live on skype for business and yes you can make cc (conference calls) i think up to 6 people.. had 6 or 8 on a cc before.. not sure about the video conferncing, if u can do it with that many people.. but we sure can talk!!!!
you would first have to download skype if u don't have it, then sign on..it's totally free! Really easy to use...
let's talk tomorrow about that.

Sweetsue thanks for that pattern!!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

You're welcome!



knittingneedles said:


> City, I live on skype for business and yes you can make cc (conference calls) i think up to 6 people.. had 6 or 8 on a cc before.. not sure about the video conferncing, if u can do it with that many people.. but we sure can talk!!!!
> you would first have to download skype if u don't have it, then sign on..it's totally free! Really easy to use...
> let's talk tomorrow about that.
> 
> Sweetsue thanks for that pattern!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Hey sewbiz, don't they have any indoor salt water pools over there?


Hi Sue,
Some places do use a mixture of chlorine and salt... That is my favorite. The company I work for uses chlorine only. :-( I can barely handle it in an outdoor pool, but indoors... it makes me ill from the fumes. I can't go in the indoor hot tub for that reason, either. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I usually do! (Follow my heart) it has gotten me into trouble at times!
> 
> They will start anew and hopefully it will work next time!
> 
> Thanks, just had to share it with someone!


Do they have other children or is this the first baby? You know I am reading The Help and poor Celia keeps losing baby after baby, even quite late into her pregnancies. So heartbreaking. But in real life, even more so!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I loved that book.. and my DIL gave it to me, and said I must read it.

It was the first child for them and the first grandchild for us.. so it is sad. But since it was early,I hope that they will get over it quickly and the next time things will go right! Hopefully, God will bless them!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh Nina, I am so so sorry for the loss of the baby. For you and your son and DIL.

I have no idea how this skype thingy works. I guess I'm gonna have to learn.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

HEY BITSEY!!! You and I made the top 5 users list! LOL

I guess that means we have motor mouths!! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, what do you mean top 5 users? Where does this info come from? B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well we are with the best...Knitting and Sewbiz.....where is the scoreboard?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Wait a minute I just checked back. Everytime Sewbiz and Knitting make a comment their number does not increase....why?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hubby and I are going to try to take a picture of my tote bags and to post...don't know how that is going to work but we will try. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Duh, I just realized everytime a comment is made it changes all over the forum. They don't call me quick for nothing. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

if you go to the home page, to see who is online, at the top of that lists the 5 top users.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, top 5 users in the last 24 hours. I can see that. Because I did find one lady who had over 3400 posts. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No, just over the last 24 hours. We had motor mouths yesterday I guess! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That just means we are bright and intelligent users of this medium. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning! It must be easy to make it into the 'top 5' if you are posting overnight or in the wee hours, LOL. Usually there are a dozen or so women who would beat us all to heck. They apparently never leave their computer screens during the day. Any question that is asked, or any topic brought up... _there they are!_


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

must have been a slow day for those users. I don't live on my computer in the evenings. That is mostly knit time! And tonight I have a class. Although during working hours....now there's another story! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> must have been a slow day for those users. I don't live on my computer in the evenings. That is mostly knit time! And tonight I have a class. Although during working hours....now there's another story! LOL


A knitting class? :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning sewbiz...after my hair is fixed hubby and I are to try to post some pictures. I will try my sock, then my totes...we shall see how well we do. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning!! 

How are you doing today?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the class i'm taking is crochet I. It is required for the Expert Knitters program through Webs. I already know how to crochet, so the class is a breeze so far LOL But it is required so I'm taking it to get it out of the way. But I do get to help those who have never picked up a crochet hook! (i just can't imagine)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Miss City. How's that Temp today? Hopefully she will just do her work and keep to herself!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> the class i'm taking is crochet I. It is required for the Expert Knitters program through Webs. I already know how to crochet, so the class is a breeze so far LOL But it is required so I'm taking it to get it out of the way. But I do get to help those who have never picked up a crochet hook! (i just can't imagine)


Expert knitters need to know how to crochet? Ha, ha... It must be fun taking classes at WEBS. I hope you have a lot of patience helping those newbies. Teaching people who have never held needles is not my favorite thing. I'd rather work with those who have a little experience and can manage their own tools already. But you are so kind and sweet, I'm sure you will be a huge help in that class.

Bitsey, can't wait to see your bags and sock. How about the never-ending sweater too, while we are at it? 

Good morning, City... don't take any crap from that temp today. Did you see the old guy today? Walter Matthau Plus?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oops... everybody left. I guess work may be just a tad more important than chatting, lol !


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

work is NEVER more important to me than my friends!
I'm bored here today. Not enough going on to hold my interest. And the forum is slow. I think I need a nap! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Photos of tote bags and socks- I hope.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

two more of the same. Bitsey

PS I did it the real bitsey is in the corner.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

two more of the same. Bitsey

PS I did it the real bitsey is in the corner.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The real Bitsey is so cute! Give her a hug from all of us! IF she lets you...cats can be finicky.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and why did you cut your head off in all the pictures????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Photos of tote bags and socks- I hope.





Bitsey said:


> two more of the same. Bitsey
> 
> PS I did it the real bitsey is in the corner.


Wow... your bags are so detailed and professional. Like full-on luggage. No way you could ever sell those and make anything. I KNOW what goes into them, material-wise and time-wise. If you make them for family, they are sure blessed!

And hey, those are some great gams you got there, granny! And very pretty feet, too. Oh, and the sock looks good, as well... :XD: I love the ribbed socks. It's a bit tedious to knit but they fit really nice. Love your yarn color and everything. Is that Araucania Ranco yarn?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> and why did you cut your head off in all the pictures????


Yeah, who is that masked, i mean headless, woman?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Love your Bitsey... shorthaired black kitties are my favorite! We had an insane one that was a feral cat my Luke brought home from a job site he was working on. Loved him to death but when I'd kiss him he always bit me in the face! Couldn't help myself, tho. He was just too wild and ran off when he grew past kittenhood.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You all are nuts. Hubby said let's take a picture of you and the real Bitsey. Well, you know me...hate to take pictures. Later chicks and thank you for the compliments on the totes and my sock. One day the never-ending sweater might get seen. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

She is actually grey. Has the most unusual fur almost like a beaver coat. But she can be wicked. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> She is actually grey. Has the most unusual fur almost like a beaver coat. But she can be wicked. B


Is she a Russian Blue?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't know. She ended up on my neighbor's doorstep. So we fell in love. B


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Good Morning!!
Hope everyone is well.
I went on my date. He was nice enough. But who show up to a date wearing clothes that look like you slept in them?
I believe the kindest thing I can say is slovenly.
Not a bad sencse of humor. After talking we really don't have the same core values. I am not an over religious person, however I am a believer, he is an atheist. 
He ordered us green tea with lemon,to drink due to the fact that he said "when I get started drinking, I usually get drunk!" Flag #2 went up!! LOL
I have freinds and family who are recovering alcoholics. No problem with that. But he doesn't appear to be recovering..
Oh well I went. I ate chinese I had decent conversation, and learned alot.
I was thinkin about you folks while I was there(No joke) I kept thinking.. If I get home by 8:30 I can get a few more rows on that blanket done and get on KP and let everybody know I made home safe, and don't listen for any wedding bells.. He ain't the one!! LOL

Myra


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Good Morning!!
> Hope everyone is well.
> I went on my date. He was nice enough. But who show up to a date wearing clothes that look like you slept in them?
> I believe the kindest thing I can say is slovenly.
> ...


AH! Good to know! You found out a lot about the guy and made some great decisions. Do not walk... RUN. :thumbup: I always tell my kids there are a lot worse things than being alone... and I think you just went on a date with one!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK so here I am and I have tons of replies for all of you..

First off... BITS those bags are amazing.. How professional looking!! 

Second, I too hate to take pix of myself and avoid it like the plague..

Third, wow you really do have good legs!!!

City: Where is she today? Sounds to me like that temp is out to get her and possibly her job???? But the boss knows City for 5 years already, knows how she works etc. no way a new temp will come in and take over, and if by chance, she does, then that's a stupid place anyway!!

Barbara is it because you two are so bored during the day you have to keep yapping??? ( can you tell I am jealous?, I want to be on that list too)

With skype, if we all choose to have a conference call at some point, not everyone needs to be on skype or the computer for that matter. The person setting up the call can call regular phones too. (there is a fee attached to that but I have an account with skype).

I don't know much about cats but Bitsey looks pretty soft and yummy...

and now to the best one!!!!!!!!!!


MYRA!!!! At least you got a meal out of it and had a couple of laughs.. It's a good thing he was honest with you about things... and the fact that he came in clothes that look like he slept in them, just goes to show that he is looking for a wife..(other word for wife, housekeeper!!)..

I always said to myself... Self.. if you ever find yourself alone, stay alone.. there is a big difference between being alone and being lonely!! And alone, to me, can be very good. You can get to do anything you like whenever you like anyway you like.. Nothing beats that! 

So there you have it.. my morning responses to 3 pages of morning talk!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Geez Myra, thank God you have the sense to be cautious. And if he drinks until he's drunk, that is a real bad thing and something that is next to impossible to change. Listen to Sewbiz.........RUN!

Recovering is hard to deal with, you would be better with already recovered! Anyway, glad you had a "pleasent" evening. Hope the food was good. Now hang around and knit and chat with the Resort folks! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I always said to myself... Self.. if you ever find yourself alone, stay alone.. there is a big difference between being alone and being lonely!! And alone, to me, can be very good. You can get to do anything you like whenever you like anyway you like.. Nothing beats that! 

AMEN!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, for better or worse this is the real Bitsey and the headless woman.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

BITSEY! YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL! Why are you hiding from us. We love you!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, that's it folks. Now you know what the Wicked Witch of the East looks like. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Look at that backround! I think we should have a knitting gathering in VA! It's so pretty!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barbara you little deveil you don't have on your glasses. B Now the real Bitsey is beautiful.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Lil' Bits has gorgeous eyes!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually, Bits, you are what I thought... NICE!!!! And OMG look at that DECK!!! We really do have to hang out in VA...

Bits put her face on!!!

And Barbara, what a great line!!!!!!!!!!!! lol...totally agree with you!!!



Myra, it's great that you have the brains to RUN RUN RUN do not stop at GO! but keep Running.. Guys who like to drink are a huge problem and thank God we are old enough to know..

You can't change a man...so why try!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just looked at my buddy list to see whose online! MARYROSE!!!!!!!!! WELCOME HOME!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I always said to myself... Self.. if you ever find yourself alone, stay alone.. there is a big difference between being alone and being lonely!! And alone, to me, can be very good. You can get to do anything you like whenever you like anyway you like.. Nothing beats that!
> 
> AMEN!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen:


Me too, not breaking in another one... no way.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That was quoted from Knitting. Why it printed that way, I don't know, but she said it first. But I so agree. No more for me either.

I'm so bored here at work, I'm actually falling asleep at my desk! Maybe I'll sneak out a little early and go to my class at Webs early. Oh ok, so the class won't start early, but I can shop! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Susan, you are gorgeous! Great to see what you look like. And miss Bitseycat does look like a domestic blue cat-- a derrivative of the Russian Blue which is a pedigreed breed. I want your deck and river! Our woods are a lot like that, minus the river... Hubby did want to put a lake out back, before he had to stop working (he had heavy equipment.)

We are all relieved Myra has such a good head on her shoulders... It's so sad to see good women fall for losers and turn a blind eye to reality. What a dear price they will pay! Myra is way too smart and sensible to fall for that. The right one is always worth the wait.

Chinese! Is there a cheaper place to eat than a Chinese restaurant? LOL!

Glad there are signs of Maryrose returning! She will probably pop her head in soon. She may be stuck back on page 100, trying to catch up with the reading.

And I'll bet she's got two socks done!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi!! Oh my Lots of fun today!! 

Hi Susan and Bitsey! Hugs and smooches  You're such a wonderful designer! Looooove those bags. Would definitely buy one. Bitsey looks like a russian blue, but i think she's a domestic shorthair. The blues have very defined cheeks.  You sock is coming out great! 

Myra, he's just a guide. He's telling you... keep on going past me to the next one. I'm just here to show you what you DON'T want... =D

Sewbiz! Hi  How are you guys today? 

Hi Barbara!! That temp has finally PO'd someone else!! WOOHOO!! I can't fire her, but this person can. No way in the world she could get me fired though. Haven't done anything wrong or offensive to her. So she doesn't even have a hair to stand on. 

Mary-Rose HI! Welcome back!

Hiya Nina! How's the unpacking going? Didn't get a chance to look into skype, being that i went to sleep so early last night. lol I guess i was more tired that I thought.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

City, did you ever get a chance to check out the tv stuff? and skype is no biggie.. everyone has to want to have a cc first... then we can work on skype..

Great to hear this nutjob temp of yours is pissing off everyone .. her days are definitely numbered!!! Silly woman.. I would be the nicest I could be.. doesn't she realize that once this job is over, she might not get another for a long time??

Unpacking is the pitts... We have so much stuff.. Salvation Army is going to be very happy with us.. 

MaryRose might be logged in.. but where is she.. we all miss her!!!

My sock is getting there.. done the heel on one.. and starting the leg... It fits like a "glove".. shouldn't it be fits like a "sock"?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Maryrose is busy trying to respond to all the PM's she got! She just sent me one saying she's ok, I had sent one to her days ago. Thank God she is well.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep. Hear ya on the skype. No I didn't try the tv yet. I will tonight cause I missed Glee last night. Grrr... and i was thinking I can try to find some Law & Order. I love that show and miss it so much! 

I wish i were there! I loooove inheriting stuff! =D I guess you can say I'm a bit eclectic.. i guess? I have this really big buffet that I'm using as my entertainment center, I picked it up at a storage company garage sale. Nice piece. Weighs a ton, but pretty. Practically all of my furniture is like that. I bought or inherited. Sofa, dressers... I have some cool stuff. 

Some things, however, I buy new. The more personal stuff... washer, mattresses... 

This temp's days really are numbered.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I have tons of linens and stuff like that.. We had 3 vacation rental homes that we totally decked out with linens, pots and pans, dishes etc.. and now that we don't have the houses anymore, we have all this stuff.. The furniture from those houses, we already sold most of it.. just got some odds and ends.. It was western style like Arizona is... brown leather couches... Mission style bedrooms.. stuff like that..

Stupid woman that temp!!! In this economy she should have made friends not enemies!!! She probably won't get good reviews either. Not smart...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well, hello ladies! i finally just got done reading all the pages i missed. it took me 3 hrs. to read everything. first, bitsey, i finally got to see your picture. and barbara ann too, i hope sewbiz's husband gets well soon. my husband has diabetes too. and everybody is doing such a nice job knitting their socks. sorry to say, i'm only on the heel flap beause of all the moving & cleaning we were doing. but my house is spotless so i've been knitting more. i like it here way better. the house (1/2 double) is very nice condition. it's very quiet up here and cooler. i'm used to the noise and warmer temp. in the valley. but we're only 7 min. away from my husband's job so it saves on car gas. all the stores, such as gerrity's, price chopper, mcdonald's, the laundermat (i don't have a washer now), family dollar, the wyoming postoffice & other business places is all close to me. joann fabrics is 40 min. away from here so this weekend we have some errands to run so i will check out joann's too. i have to check if there's any mail from my house i moved out of. plus, we go to a spring to get free water. so i will be busy this weekend. i did miss you all. i'm getting more done on my sock. sewbiz really did a good job teaching us this sock pattern. she did a better job than my book did.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness, took me forever to get through all those comments. Thank you very much for the compliments..old ladies like to hear them. Went to my second lesson on my sock, learned how to do the heel and the gusset but that was on my practice sock. So we shall see if I remember it when mine is ready for that. I have four more inches to knit before tht time come.

I am so happy that Myra escaped. And I feel the same being alone and being lonely are two different things. Going to check out the rest of the stuff on the forum real quick. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, I finally found that piece of paper with the name of that yarn It is Ella Rae - Lace Merino. Hope that makes sense. Oh, they also had the yarn everyone got from Tuesday's...selling for $20.50 per hank. Just to let you know. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> i did miss you all. i'm getting more done on my sock. sewbiz really did a good job teaching us this sock pattern. she did a better job than my book did.


Oh, Maryrose... you are so sweet! This made my day. I am very happy when I can get ideas across to someone else and help them enjoy their knitting more, so I'm really glad you enjoyed the KAL. I'm still here if you need to ask anything.

Same goes for everyone else, but I think you guys are really getting the hang of it now. YOU ARE ALL SOCK KNITTERS! YOU ROCK!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, I finally found that piece of paper with the name of that yarn It is Ella Rae - Lace Merino. Hope that makes sense. Oh, they also had the yarn everyone got from Tuesday's...selling for $20.50 per hank. Just to let you know. Bits


What yarn? What were we talking about? Forgive my short to non-existant memory... Ella Rae is a nice brand. My last aran cardigan was out of Ella Rae Classic wool and it feels wonderful. I made the sweater for my daughter out of what was left from the same yarn-- I had a bag of 10 big balls. Two adult sweaters out of that! Woo hoo!

I know the Araucaunia we all got for socks from Tuesday's was a super deal! We were buying it for $5.99 and $6.99 and several years ago I got some ON CLEARANCE SALE for $11! So we had to scoop up all we could, right? ;-)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I've had so much fun today planning and cutting out my baby boy quilt. Then I got out the little Singer 221 (Featherweight) sewing machine and threaded it up and started piecing my quilt on it. This is a tiny, half-sized portable machine that was made in 1950. They are very popular with quilters because they are so small and light to carry to quilting classes and such. I have already got half the quilt top put together on it. I bought my daughter one of these old Featherweights on Ebay UK last Christmas-- with English current. Her first sewing machine.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You asked my what yarn my sock was out of. It is the 
Ella Rae. It is nice to work with. In 8 days I start cutting and sewing. Really looking forward to it. Have not sewn all summer. I do love to sew. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> You asked my what yarn my sock was out of. It is the
> Ella Rae. It is nice to work with. In 8 days I start cutting and sewing. Really looking forward to it. Have not sewn all summer. I do love to sew. Bits


Of course!! (duh...)  I love the reds... socks will be so pretty.

Have you ever heard of a Featherweight? I started collecting (hoarding) old Singers about a year ago. My favorite is my beautiful 1908 Singer 66 treadle machine in an amazing parlor cabinet with 13 doors! The machine has the Egyptian lotus decalling and sews like a dream. NO electricity.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

oops... double.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i forgot to say also, your tote bags are done so professionally nice. i'd be lucky to be able to sew those leggings i'm hoping to do. i've made aprons with a simple sewing pattern but i'm no professional sewer. just a beginner.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I would like to find a feather weight in good condition. I might ask the man who cleans my old machine that I gave to the youngest. I will also have to get him out here to check out the treadle machine from my other. Don;t know the age or anything about it. It has a siny black metal box lined with old velvet with the extra parts in it. I will ask him. Susan


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, the cabinet feels alittle rocky. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, there is a store in the new casino in Vegas, the casino is the Cosmopolitan and I can't remember the name of the store but the entire front windows are just shelves of old beautiful sewing machines, the ones with the wheels and in black with gold designs.. both Singer and Brother machines, there must be over 500 machines in those window.. I had such a blast looking at them all. Great display...

And I was telling DH about Myra's date last night.. and he said.. good thing you didn't tell them about Costco.. so here it goes.. The first time I meet DH (his name is Kal by the way) I flew to Vegas to meet him. I arrived late at night on July 4th and the next day he picked me up and asked if it was ok to go shopping cause he needed some things, so between taking me around Vegas (only been there once before) we went to Costco.. and we had lunch at the counter (hot dogs and cokes) and I like to make a joke about that being our first date.. he took me out to lunch at Costco!!!! Now that's a cheap date!!!!

MaryRose good to have you back up and running!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, thanks.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, lovely ladies. I am heading off to bed. I will chat in the am. Hope everyone has a good night. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, by the way 200 pages looms. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes it does!!! Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

We will hit 200 way before the end of the month-- more like tomorrow! 

I said something mean in another thread and I'm starting to have some remorse... It was the yarn bombing thread. I hate yarn bombing. If they'd only use the good wool yarn, but they don't. They only use the reject mustard and neon pink cheap acrylic crap, and who wants to look at THAT stretched across the landscape? I just think it's a stupid waste of time. Park benches don't need "cozies" or sweaters, but children and soldiers do. Pure waste of good knitting time, just to put your hobby out in everybody's face. There. I said it. Is it safe to vent in here? And sorry in advance, if any of you like yarn bombing.

Yes, I've been up for too many hours today. I was working on the baby quilt. It's... different. Not sure I'm thrilled with it. Maybe once it's quilted and cozy it will look better. My son said, "With quilts, the uglier the better..." That was a real comfort.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Yoohoo... Nina... you still there?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's just you and me, kid, and I'm about to bail out, myself...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The lights are on but nobody's home...

Goodnight, all!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What an exciting few pages to read Bitsey you are so lovely I love having faces to names now. Your bags are fantastic and you cat is a character I think.
Don't worry about your post Bonnie it will disappear in to Kp land eventually never to be seen again.
Sounds like everyone has been busy.
Glad you sussed out this man before getting anymore involved Myra.
And welcome back Maryrose....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ok just for you girls I wil post my photo so we al know who we are talking to, how about you knitting& Maryrose?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry not my best photo... haha


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Yoohoo... Nina... you still there?


\\

Sorry sweetie, I was watching Doc Martin..
I love Doc Martin..

I have to tell you, that after seeing Yarn Bombing first hand at the Basel Art show in Miami, I completely agree with you..

If you don't know what to knit then knit for charity.. that's how I see it.. I think to yarn bomb good yarn is stupid.. but the whole idea of it is pretty stupid... and who wants to knit a tree warmer??? how nuts is that...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So now we all need to put pix of ourselves on KP.. fine let me go find one that does some sort of justice!!! Or did I already do that? Can't remember!!! UGH


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Not sure which one you are!!!! but you definitely can tell that you are all one of the same!!! Definitely the same family!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like show and tell. OK here you are then. This is my DH and me. Hope you can tell the difference without the clown suit!
Sue


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am the older slightly wrinkled one on the left...... actually my daughter just paid me a compliment(Sam one on the right) She said " mum your not as wrinkled as some of your friends" I guess that is the best I am going to get Jess is in the middle she graduated from High School today!!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay Jess! Congratulations....I predict big things for you!

Had a pleasant morning at Floriade while DH went to the dentist. All the flowers were in bloom - hope there will still be some for you all to see next week when you come to my place. The baskets of flowers you can put together and take home only happen Friday to Sunday, so I missed out getting one being Thursday here. But we can all go next Friday and get one.
Sue



trasara said:


> I am the older slightly wrinkled one on the left...... actually my daughter just paid me a compliment(Sam one on the right) She said " mum your not as wrinkled as some of your friends" I guess that is the best I am going to get Jess is in the middle she graduated from High School today!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Did you take pictures?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Trasara and sweetsue, are you two going to meet up?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok gang.. Here is my family (except one kid who wasn't there).. me, my DIL, son, daughter... 

So now we just need MaryRose.. I think! Unless Sewbiz wants to post a bigger pix


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

One day perhaps knittingneedles. When Trasara comes for Floriade (not this year though :-()

No Trasara, didn't take pictures. The cameras never do them justice. 
They have a different theme every year but you really need to be up high to see the theme in the garden.

I went to the Lindemans stand to see if they were making the flower pots and tried a few wines (hic). I didn't drive by the way.

I suppose if I had taken it, I could have photographed some dresses they made using flowers. They were pretty neat. Next time.
http://www.floriadeaustralia.com/about-floriade/photo-gallery


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Looks like show and tell. OK here you are then. This is my DH and me. Hope you can tell the difference without the clown suit!
> Sue


Oohh sweetsue how lovely to see you at last. You look so different without all that greasepaint! In a lovely way of course.

Well Bruce looks very cuddly too.

As you have shown us you its only fair that I show you me! Its a bit old, it was taken last week!


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

I was wearing the sunglasses even then. My fur was blonde in those days though.

Yeah I know ss, I'll get back to cleaning the house from top to bottom!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

OK, if we are into porky pies now. This is me at 17 (not so long ago!)


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> OK, if we are into porky pies now. This is me at 17 (not so long ago!)


Wow you were hot!!!!!!

I'll see if I can reply with a similar aged photo!
What about that hunky bruce at 17!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey all!! Good morning =D Yes I'm bright eyed and bushy tailed! Guess why??? 

I am NOT going to work today! YEAH! Woohoo!! =D

But I have errands to run. I took a mental health day. Sort of... they don'tcall it that. lol Good thing I don't have to specify what it's for and i wrote personal. If I were there today they would have to admit me upstairs! lol


You guys are all so lovely! Very pretty ladies and handsome gents! I hope I look like you all when I grow up! 

Madmonkey! Welcome to our resort! Our humble abode in KP. Our KP away from KP. LOL I hope you enjoy your stay. Some come by some stay, some go. Some go away and come back. Someone "junk bombed" our place! I think we're an awesome bunch!! 

Ok lovely ladies! Til later...... I'm going to drop Mia off at the sitter so I can get stuff done! It's only 7am. I want to come back and go to sleep! WOOHOO! lol Then do everything else later. 

Oh wait... that tree bombing stuff... creative waste of time and money. I hope that at least they donate a few real articles of clothing to someone in need for every one of those trees they "hug". 


Ciao Bellas!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning!! It is raining cats and dogs here today, and suppose to rain all day tomorrow too. Scattered showers predicted for Saturday. And my sisters are coming to go to the Big E! Oh well, guess we will bring our umbrellas!

Everyone looks so lovely in their pics! I look like something the cat drug in after a night out in the alley!!

As for yarn bombing....I just don't get it. Sewbiz, don't worry about anything you posted on that thread. I won't even read it cuz I think the whole idea of it is stupid. What a waste. Like you I think our talents and money would serve better those in need.

Sweetsue, you are lovely without the clown bit! Love it.
Tracy, you are so young! "sigh" And beautiful. 
Knitting, you are one hot momma! Still hoping you get to NE this fall!

City, everyone deserves a mental health day. I take more than I'm suppose to, but what the hell, I do payroll!!! LOL

I hope everyone has a wonderful day! And keep chatting! I had 4 pages to read this morning! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, boy this is some batch of good looking chicks. Everyone is a stunner. Off to knit with a friend for a couple of hours. We try to do this twice a month, have a get together. Later chicks. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoy your day Bitsey!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, getting ready to fly. But it is only for 2 hours. Later chicks. Bitsey

PS good day to knit...overcast, rainy...perfect without guilt. B


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi just back from my daughters Graduation ceremony ....it went for 3 and 3/4hrs every kid had a 3 minute speech done on them all 120 of them I think I will sleep standing up tonight haha did shed a few tears. I also sat through a 2 1/2 hr graduation mass this morning as well....

Knitting you are lovely it is so nice to see everyones faces.
Welcome mad monkey knitter you have discovered our lovely resort this is where we regularly get together, great friendships are made here.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We are so close to 200 pages now!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, so let us keep chatting so we hit 200 before the weekend begins!! LOL

Wow, that is a long graduation ceremony. I'd have a sore butt! Congrats on the graduation!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Yoohoo... Nina... you still there?
> ...


It's not even good for the tree... But that's not the point. The point is to make knitting 'In Your Face'. I think it just reinforces people thinking knitters have a few screws loose. I don't need public approval of how I like to spend my time. To me, knitting is private entertainment. I knit bravely on through all the years when knitting was NOT trendy in America, and non-existant in the South... the 80's--90's. No knitting friends. No cool knitting websites. Not even the knitting Yahoogroups yet. It wasn't until a few movie stars found knitting that it became 'the thing to do'... but I did it when there was no public support for it, whatsoever. Zip. Zero. Nada... And who needed it?

Oh my gosh, there I've gone off on another rant again. Forgive me a little pre-coffee indiscretion. It's the coffee's fault! (The lack therof!) So I guess I've made my point about yarn bombing... those who wish to do it should "sweater" their own yards first! Yeah... that'll keep 'em busy a while.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Tracy, love your photo. You all are lovely... and you are not wrinkled AT ALL. I don't see a single one. What gorgeous daughters you have! 

Sue, you and Bruce sure are a cute couple! Tell Bruce I love beards. Hubby used to wear one, as long as I've known him, and only started shaving a few years ago when he joined the State Guard and had to. Both of my young sons wear thick black beards they got from their father!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Nina, you are gorgeous... your whole family! I remember you posting a pic of your daughter and dil, but I don't think you were in that one. You all see my mug every time I post, LOL!

Bitsey, hope you have a great time knitting with your knitbuds... I used to have a couple of buds that I met with every Friday. We had lunch (took turns choosing where) and then went to Borders to the comfy chairs and just parked and knit the rest of the afternoon. It was great but now the group's split up. We did that for the longest time. Of course now our Borders has shut it's doors, too...  

I'm sitting here stalling because I need to get outside and go for my run! A little more coffee first...


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ok gang.. Here is my family (except one kid who wasn't there).. me, my DIL, son, daughter...
> 
> So now we just need MaryRose.. I think! Unless Sewbiz wants to post a bigger pix


Oh you guys are all beautiful!! I love it!!

As for my Dinner date guy. He called last night, I missed the call because I was downstairs doing laundry. Didn't notice it til after 9pm. I generally don't call people I don't know well after 9pm. Anyone really unless its an emergency.
I get up this morning. He had sent me a Facebok email telling me he had fun, he's sorry he wasn't what i was looking for, and maybe we could at least be friends. 
I was like good greif, I haven't said anything yet. All it did for me was make him appear extremely desperate. I am contemplating a polite reply. Instead of the scarcastic B%$#y one I want to send!! But I will be good!! ;-)

Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

FINALLY! My daughter is on her way back to NH. Mike is driving her there as we speak, in fact, they should almost be there by now. Tonight will be wonderful at home. No one yelling "Mom", "Mom", "Mom" from the other room every minute or so! And she's such a tornado without her meds. I'm surprised Mike and I survived!! Honestly. 

I love her to pieces, was glad to see her come, and I am so glad to see her go!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Guess I'm not going to win any Mother of the Year awards!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Ok gang.. Here is my family (except one kid who wasn't there).. me, my DIL, son, daughter...
> ...


Of course this is totally none of my business but if it were me, I wouldn't say much. Every word is attention shown his way, and guys hang on to stuff like that. If that makes sense... He needs to know you guys are just 'ships passing in the night' and that your ship didn't even slow down to wave.

Your KP buddies are behind you! You have a great head on your shoulders.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Guess I'm not going to win any Mother of the Year awards!


LOL!!! I'm sure you are a wonderful mother, Barb! Adult "kids" who don't have it together are really TRYING on your nerves. Why wasn't she on her meds? Gee, I'd make that a condition of her being able to visit. I think you are a saint to put up with it this long. And your hubby... even saintlier.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay, here are some bigger pictures...

First is me and the aforementioned KnitBuds... out to lunch about a year ago, at an old high school that was transformed into an antique mall and restaurant.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, beautiful pics! You and your hubby look so nice together 

Christine was not on her meds because she is waiting for her doctors appointment. She moved from here to NH and has to reestablish her doctors in all areas. Then to get her regulated once she starts the meds. I think her appointment is next week (I hope) and they can start to get her regulated. 

Yes, Mike is a saint. We both have to put up with crap from each others kids! Never easy.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I am loving the pictures!
And thanks Sewbiz!
I wasn't really looking.. just trying to not miss any god breezes I was being sent, ya know?
I know it may sound weird, But I really don't get lonely. I get bored. But I like living alone.
When I get bored I usually get the grandkids.. THAT usually chases away any boredom!! Hahaha

But Flags were waving the other night. Tho I DO appreciate the honesty, it was a bit much first time on a date in a couple of years!! LOL
I think the short polite reply is the best way to go too!!
If I get really angry, I usually go write down every hateful, ugly, mean thing I would like to say..then I take it and burn it!! Gets it off my mind without hurting someone!! 

MYra


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> If I get really angry, I usually go write down every hateful, ugly, mean thing I would like to say..then I take it and burn it!! Gets it off my mind without hurting someone!!
> 
> MYra


I need to learn this from you! 

And you don't look hardly old enough to have grandkids... you must have started very early. :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, beautiful pics! You and your hubby look so nice together
> 
> Christine was not on her meds because she is waiting for her doctors appointment. She moved from here to NH and has to reestablish her doctors in all areas. Then to get her regulated once she starts the meds. I think her appointment is next week (I hope) and they can start to get her regulated.
> 
> Yes, Mike is a saint. We both have to put up with crap from each others kids! Never easy.


Thanks, Barb...

And short visits are best, aren't they? My Dad used to say, "Both fish and houseguest start to STINK after 3 days..." (and then he'd go on and stay at our house for two weeks!) LOL.

My daughter nearly killed me during her wedding, with the houseguests she invited to stay here for WEEKS, from England. Most of the British relatives stayed at the nearby Whitetails Lodge, but children are not allowed there, so the pastor, his wife, and their three kids all stayed in OUR home, for 3 weeks! The kids were smart mouthy BRATS (English people are notorious for not diciplining their kids) who showed no respect to adults. We live on all this wooded acreage that we thought the kids would love to explore, but the first day one of them got a mosquito bite, so they all rushed off to the drug store to get something to put on a dadgum mosquito bite! After that, the mother would not allow the children to go outside! Unbelievable having those three _in my house_ all the time. Our only solace was that the family went shopping to the malls nearly every day. I was ready to kill someone by the time it was over. My daughter had the brilliant idea that we could all 'enjoy' some time together after the wedding was over, but by then all I wanted was for everyone to go and leave us alone again! It was BAD.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! talk about being a saint! I would have killed someone. And I would have to have told daughter that there was to be no honeymoon, they were staying with her!! You poor thing!

Mike just called and said all is set with Christine. She's safely back in NH and now we can breath for a day.

Tomorrow, company again for the weekend. Sisters (2), one brother in law, one neice. But honestly, I'm so looking forward to their visit. I haven't seen them in a year, and I have such a great time with my sisters. I'm the oldest, they are younger than me, and they are twins. Judy & Joyce.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OMG! talk about being a saint! I would have killed someone. And I would have to have told daughter that there was to be no honeymoon, they were staying with her!! You poor thing!
> 
> Mike just called and said all is set with Christine. She's safely back in NH and now we can breath for a day.
> 
> Tomorrow, company again for the weekend. Sisters (2), one brother in law, one neice. But honestly, I'm so looking forward to their visit. I haven't seen them in a year, and I have such a great time with my sisters. I'm the oldest, they are younger than me, and they are twins. Judy & Joyce.


No, I wasn't very saintly...

Have a great visit with your twin sisters and all...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Saw everyone's pics, my goodness what a handsome group of people. Back from my knitting group and fed hubby lunch, now all is quiet. Enjoyed myself. My friend and I are going on alittle road trip on Saturday to a Fall Bazaar. It should be nice. Back to the needles chicks. Got 4 inches done on my sock. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

After this weekend Barb...company stay home. I know I shall have some company on the 9th of October(children)...hubby's 70 birthday. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Hubby!

One day we are going to surprise you Bitsey, we are coming for a Knit together at your place! LOL Can you imagine? OMG! That river behind you will rise for sure!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOu betcha.. I'm up for a visit to Bitsey's deck and river!!!! and don't forget the adult beverages!!!!!! 

Good morning y'all..

Myra,, I would lay it into him too.. just who I am... but be nice and put him down gently...

Sewbiz, no reason not to say how you feel. Isn't that the whole point of this forum? (as long as you don't talk religion, sex, politics, etc??) 

City, have the best day off!! At least you get away from that nutjob of a temp for a day and get to smell the roses.. (Oh sorry, I mean the leaves as they turn, in your neck of the woods) It's still 110 degrees here!!! 

GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!!!

Now I know what Hell will feel like!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

get your butt up here to MA! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

but wasn't Vegas hot too? Never been there.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> mcrunk said:
> 
> 
> > If I get really angry, I usually go write down every hateful, ugly, mean thing I would like to say..then I take it and burn it!! Gets it off my mind without hurting someone!!
> ...


Sweet!!
I coulda waited a few more years!! I have 6 and one on the way! 2 of the girls my ex and I had custody of when their Mom died (his sister). then my daughter and a nephew. But I call them all my grandkids. and my ex's daughter is due in Feb. we are still close!! So I'll be Nany Myra again in a few more months!! 
I find writing it down and burning it keeps me from have to eat my words later! Sometimes we get our info wrong, and then we have verbally cut someone without cause. Once they come out, even with an I'm sorry, you can't take it back 

Myra


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I never put stuff in writing...it might get forgotten and then after your are gone. I know when my mother in law died I had two boxes of her diaries. She said to burn them when she died. Well, the brothers found out, but Dad was wonderful he said those were his wife's words and thoughts for no one to read. They were all done in old fashion ink pens..so I soaked them in clorox and took them to the dump. Never put thoughts on paper particularly angry ones. Bitsey

PS Everyone say a prayer SIL has an interview for a new job. (he is a Master Electrician) He should be able to find one soon. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> I find writing it down and burning it keeps me from have to eat my words later! Sometimes we get our info wrong, and then we have verbally cut someone without cause. Once they come out, even with an I'm sorry, you can't take it back
> 
> Myra


Truer words...

Talk about saints... you took in two neices and a nephew as your own. What big hearts. So what are you making for the new baby? :mrgreen:

I have some baby stuff put away for my future grandkids, but still waiting... I'm content. I just hope they come before I'm too old and stiff to play with them.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> but wasn't Vegas hot too? Never been there.


Vegas is like 10 degrees cooler all the time.. but when it's between 90 and over 100 there seems to be a big difference!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Come to New England, the temps are dropping rapidly. :-(


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How is everyone's socks? I am slowly working on mine. Bits

PS Myra, so how many grandkids? six plus one on the way, but what about you have two that are your sisters? I am slowly getting confused. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dropping temps is good. I am sick of the heat. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't like the cold. It hurts.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, Myra, you are better then I thought, and I thought really well of you to begin with.. 

How very brave and special it is to be able to bring other kids into your life and love them as your own.

I am starting to knit things for grandbabies.. I started a blanket with the yarn from my avatar and now I am not sure if I should continue or wait for good news next time? Sometimes you become superstitious and think it's because you started something before you really should that bad things happen.. Did that make sense??

Anyway, I guess I'll pick it up once I finish the other projects I need to do quickly.. Scarf for a friend up North, socks for ME!! and now a cowl for a friend in Spain.. oh and an tunisian enterlac ruana for my Mom... (she ordered it once she saw it on someone else)

Does anyone's hands hurt from all the typing and knitting?? 

Mine are starting (I have been doing exercises for it but it doesn't really help!) Have Dr appointment later to discuss it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's 88 today here but overnight a cold front is supposed to come in and tomorrow should be 81. It was way too hot to run today. Should have gone earlier-- I burned up. Will be glad for the cooler weather.

Bits, I haven't touched my green sock. I knit so much on it in the hospital last week that I didn't even want to look at it. Today I'm going to work on the baby quilt and see if I can redeem that thing, and also I will finish my 4th square for the swap leaders' blankets and send to City. Then I need to get back on the Knit Locker stuff. I do have a hat and half a scarf done, and more yarn designated for hats. Do you think they would want mittens, or trigger finger mitts?

Knitting, thanks for giving me the space to vent. Why don't I say what I _really_ think, right? ;-)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha Ha.. isn't that the whole point of the Resort, where we can be ourselves and have a place to vent where the others don't judge?????? 

I love sweater weather.. what I hated was plowing the driveway at 4am to get to work on time!!!!!

But, the heat has another set of crappy things going for it..

I was talking to a gentleman yesterday at Trader Joes about the movie forks over knives.. and he said he read the book (a Chinese study) I think its called and he said it changed his life. and he said he is very active.. I said I would walk everywhere if it wasn't so hot.. He said.. go out before the sun comes up!!!!


WTH, no way on earth at my age will I ever wake up that early for anything except a flight to get somewhere exotic!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ha Ha.. isn't that the whole point of the Resort, where we can be ourselves and have a place to vent where the others don't judge??????
> 
> I love sweater weather.. what I hated was plowing the driveway at 4am to get to work on time!!!!!


Yeah I trust you guys... but other people read our mail. :?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well, then they read and run!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Or should I say.. Check out!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

If other people read our mail...do you really care? I don'tif I don't know them, and I am not talking aboutthem..you know what I say the heck with them. Plus we are not talking on their forum. Yes you can vent. We will all vent. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Or should I say.. Check out!!!!


HA!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> If other people read our mail...do you really care? I don'tif I don't know them, and I am not talking aboutthem..you know what I say the heck with them. Plus we are not talking on their forum. Yes you can vent. We will all vent. Bits


Maybe we should have called this "The Therapist's" rather than "The Resort".

OR, at The Resort, the therapists are always "in". Real IN.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

All of this chatting is therapy...We always feel much better after a chat. I do anyway. Bits

It is like having your dearest friend near by for a chat. Plus you all have become my dearest friends. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Don't forget toss those prayers to heaven about my SIL hoping he gets this job. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HOW VERY TRUE!!!!

I feel exactly the way you do, Bits!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Your SIL is Master Electrician. .He really shouldn't have too hard a time getting a job.. He actually has a skill that most don't..

So no worries, he will come back with smiles!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I hope. B

I have done very little knitting except for this morning. My nose has been in a book or on the screen. By the way whose pic are we missing? I know Maryrose, but I thought that there was someone else. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't worry Bits, prayers are going up!! All will be fine.

I too feel you all are my dearest friends. I feel like I can tell you anything and not be judged for it. 

Coming online to the Resort is my favorite thing. Being with all of you.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, We are missing Onesoutherngal, Maryrose and dissi. Anyone else?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i think that is it. We saw a pic of Knitgalore. It's her avatar. When is she due back anyway?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't know.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Onesoutherngal and dissi seem to have left the building!! and so have others who have wandered in, but then seem to go off to other topics...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did knitgalore say she was going somewhere?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb said she was, Frankly I can't remember past today. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Have you all gotten your swaps yet? I think I am begging off next month. I have alot of work to do. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought Knitgalore said she was traveling this past week. I could be wrong. 

I have not gotten my swap yet. I too am undecided about next month. Have to think about it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay! Tonight is the season premier of Grey's Anatomy.

I'm so ready to go home! My fingers are itching for my knitting needles!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I haven't gotten it yet either..

But I believe it has alot to do with all the moving I have been doing!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey I haven't gotten mine and I haven't moved. Barb I am giving you permission to go home. Good job today. It is almost porch time...time to go out and sweat...it is muggy here today and overcast. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

its muggy and overcast here too. Rained all day, but rain stopped. It's suppose to rain all day tomorrow, and then through the weekend. I told my sisters to bring their umbrellas. We're going to the Big E rain or shine.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96906-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

